# Nachwuchsförderung (how to pimp the ti of your daughter)



## gruenbaer (24. Juli 2005)

... oder massive abuse of classic parts

oder was immer ihr wollt.

das ist anna.






wir haben gestern geschraubt und anna wollte euch davon erzählen.

habt ihr bock?


----------



## popeye (24. Juli 2005)

das ist ein ibs, oder? so einen habe ich auch, nur noch nicht aufgebaut und mein neffe wächst und wächst... zeig mal was ihr draus gemacht habt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anna! (24. Juli 2005)

ja ist ein ibs.

fahren fahr ich ihn schon eine weile. aber ich mußte meinen papa auch gehörig drängeln, dass wir mit dem finalen aufbau fertig werden, bevor ich rausgewachsen bin

na denn los und ab in die karaaasche!






aber sonnebrillen auf, sonst gibts netzhautschäden!


----------



## andy2 (24. Juli 2005)

so einen such ich auch noch

ad


----------



## gruenbaer (24. Juli 2005)

kurze rückblende:

alles fing an mit 2 1/2 jahren:






mit 3 1/2 dann auf den ersten bock mit pedalen dran (12 1/2" räder). vom "RennRad" wußt ich damals noch nix. das teil wurde geliebt wegen der farbe, war aber einfach nur bockelschwer (>10kg) und verursachte auf trails und touren reichlich qualen.






also sollte das 16" vor allem leicht werden. um 6 kg lautete das ziel.


----------



## popeye (24. Juli 2005)

andy2 schrieb:
			
		

> so einen such ich auch noch
> 
> ad



wie es aussieht ist mein neffe schon zu gross... wenn du magst kann ich ihn mal ausmessen. möglich wäre kauf oder tausch, da ich eben was grösseres für meinen neffen suche


----------



## zocker (24. Juli 2005)

andy2 schrieb:
			
		

> so einen such ich auch noch
> 
> ad



Solch einen gab es bis vor kurzem noch in Berlin.
Ich frag mal die Tage nach, wo der geblieben ist.


----------



## gruenbaer (24. Juli 2005)

als verarbeitungswunder hat sich der rahmen (so leicht er ist) ja von anbeginn nicht geriert. aber der schweißer scheint das wort "gegenwärme" noch nie gehört zu haben. jedenfalls scheiterte der erste versuch des einbaues einer gabel kläglich. der steuersatz ließ sich nicht anziehen: der obere konus schliff vorne an der steursatzschale.

das steuerrohr hatte sich zum oberrohr gekrümmt. mit viel hitze wurde das rohr wieder geradegezogen. ganz ohne bleibende spuren blieb das nicht. auf dem bild ist der kleine knick vorne noch zu sehen. aber jetzt fluchtet wenigstens der steuersatz! 






sattelstütze ließ sich zunächst auch nicht montieren. die eingelassene hülse war oval von den schweißnähten verdrückt. sattelrohr mußte mit ner reibahle ausgerieben werden.


----------



## Anna! (24. Juli 2005)

mein papa behauptet, das sei eine krone   





muß jetzt ins bett, das weitere ab morgen !
tschö!


----------



## gruenbaer (24. Juli 2005)

krone war aus einer Mag21 (gabs die eckig? maßlich scheint sie jedenfalls identisch ...)
die inneren senkbohrungen haben wir durchgebohrt, dann die krone nach innen geschlitzt, dann die bohrungen für die klemmschrauben eingebracht. das steuerrohr saß trotzdem so fest, dass es ausgebohrt werden mußte. anschließend ging das teil (mit noch so einigem anderen) zum schleifer und dann zum eloxierer ...

eins noch für heute:

pace 1 1/8" alu ahead-schaft. unten im durchmesser belassen (als anschlag, statt des sprengringes), darüber auf leichtes übermaß zur krone gedreht, oben auf 1" abgedreht.





dirk


----------



## ZeFlo (24. Juli 2005)

...  auf DEN thread hab ich jetzt aber lange warten müssen 

mehrdavon
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruenbaer (24. Juli 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ...  auf DEN thread hab ich jetzt aber lange warten müssen



kommt zeit, kommt rad, lieber flo ... 

amp f3 gabelbeine
gekürzt, leicht aufgebogen, anschläge wieder plangefräst, poliert und eloxiert





und die schellen dazu ...





jetztaberschlußfürheute  
dirk


----------



## felixthewolf (25. Juli 2005)

wieso gehts hier noch nicht weiter?

ich ätte bei so einem geilen projekt als kind nicht so lange schlafen können und hätte den papa zur not im morgenmantel in die garage gezogen 

ich bin wirklich gespannt, wie es weitergeht!

felix


----------



## [email protected] (25. Juli 2005)

Das ist doch bestimmt ein Rahmen von Anatol Schatz von IBS.


----------



## roesli (25. Juli 2005)

Chris Chance schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch bestimmt ein Rahmen von Anatol Schatz von IBS.


  



			
				Anna! schrieb:
			
		

> ja ist ein ibs.


----------



## Lizzard (25. Juli 2005)

Weitermachen, weitermachen! Mein Gott ist das geiel, endlich mal ein cooles Kinderrad!


----------



## [email protected] (25. Juli 2005)

Sorry,roesli
hab ich übersehen.Habs nur am Bild und von den Problemen her geraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruenbaer (25. Juli 2005)

und weiter gehts:

salsa 1" 90 mm 0°


----------



## gruenbaer (25. Juli 2005)

jetzt aber los: FAAAARBEEEE !

ct, gekürzt auf 420mm


----------



## gruenbaer (25. Juli 2005)

sind sooo kleine hände ...

schon mal jemandem aufgefallen?





und wie bitte, meine herren, sollen die einen bremshebel, der seinen namen verdient, greifen ??


----------



## gruenbaer (25. Juli 2005)

neeenee, das gleicht keine griffweitenverstellung aus!
jedenfalls nicht bei akzeptabler hebelstellung.

man verlege den hebeldrehpunkt zum lenker !





in diesem falle 9mm. mehr ging nicht ...


----------



## Anna! (25. Juli 2005)

siehste, so kommen wir der sache doch schon näher !!   






und DIE wollte ich schon immer haben !


----------



## ZeFlo (26. Juli 2005)

... du sollst um die zeit nicht mehr am pc sitzen! da gehören zwerge in deinem alter längst ins bett. 

gute nacht
flo


----------



## armin-m (26. Juli 2005)

Mensch Flo, jetzt verjag sie nicht sonst wird das mit der Vervollständigung 
des genialen Kinderrades nix mehr in diesem Jahr.

Anna: Wir sind doch alle schon soooooooooo auf das Endergebniss gespannt!


----------



## ZeFlo (26. Juli 2005)

... gut, überzeugt. anna du darfst auch gerne und oft nach 22h posten. 

die folgen hat ja eh dein herr papa auszubaden   und der ist ganz selber schuld 

ciao
flo


----------



## Anna! (26. Juli 2005)

keine bange, mich (ver)jagt so schnell keiner 

flo, sag das meiner kindergärtnerin. bitte! solange ich da mittagsschlaf machen muss , ist der sandmann für mich eine VOR-abendveranstaltung.

außerdem ist das zu lustig, wenn pappa abends am kompjuter mit den bildern kämpft. beständig haut er auf der kiste rum und schreit "jetzt beweg dich", "komm mach schon" ... "quäl dich du sau" und schlimmeres ..... 
versprochen: ich mach druck, wenn er nachlassen sollte 

achso, pappaaaa, wie war doch die adresse von benjamin blümchen ?!!?


----------



## ZeFlo (26. Juli 2005)

... töröööööööööö!


flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anna! (26. Juli 2005)




----------



## yeti-jens (26. Juli 2005)

Hier mal der erste Versuch meinen Elias an Carbon zu gewöhnen.   


Gruß,

yeti-jens


----------



## gruenbaer (26. Juli 2005)

jetzt aber:            
























































jens: hat's geklappt??


----------



## Anna! (26. Juli 2005)

sodann ein paar niedliche rote kullern ...






und zum festmachen wieder bissl was goldenes ...


----------



## Anna! (26. Juli 2005)

pappaaaaa, was bedeutet "ästhetisch fragwürdig" ???
egal, genau wie hier, denn er paßt!






und dann gibts da ganz nette leute auf einer insel im meer, die machen auch gaaanz dünne stützen - außenrum mein ich .. und auch noch bunt!


----------



## gruenbaer (26. Juli 2005)

denn mal wieder eine ästhetisch versöhnende schelle, die zufällig auch noch paßt:





mit einer klitzekleinen modifikation ...





und noch einem probaten hilfsmittel ...





und das thema coaster hub hat sich erledigt, da du einen rücktritt ja eh' nie benutzt    ... dickkopf!!!





und "gitarre-spielen" auf dem oberrohr kannst du jetzt auch an deinem eigenen fahrrad ...


----------



## armin-m (26. Juli 2005)

Es geht doch nix über technisch ausgeklügelte Detaillösungen...


----------



## gruenbaer (26. Juli 2005)

... ich hab darüber fast graue haare bekommen ... 

weiter:






ach neee, es wär zu schon gewesen. das problem mit der rohrkrümmung gegen die schweißnaht kehrte am tretlager wieder. kein "vollsegmentiertes" lager verzieh das und "mein" rohrschweißer kapitulierte vor der aufgabe, das rohr zu richten.

also doch patrone  

schließlich tat's ein 107/68 fsa ultimax cromo.


----------



## gruenbaer (26. Juli 2005)

gaaanz andere baustelle:

... sind soooo kleine füße ...

(bzw. beine)

oder: wie bringe ich eine alte FC-M730 auf deutlich unter 400g???










































genau:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anna! (26. Juli 2005)

silber, buääääääääääh
du mußt mir versprechen, dass die irgendwann auch noch rot werden !!

dafür wieder was kreatives:
das sind fischpedalen! das mir keiner meckert! die bleiben dran!!


----------



## andy2 (26. Juli 2005)

so und weil du ein kluger kopf bist hast du alle fraesteile gleich mehrfach hergestellt, wegen des zu erwartenden ansturms bei soviel laessigkeit. oder etwa nicht?
   alle achtung das ist mal extrem custom

ad


----------



## gruenbaer (26. Juli 2005)

danke für die anregungen aus der singlespeed-fraktion!

antriebstechnik:

middleburn 34t





ck 17t





rot: campa/shimano conversion kit
gold: aus shimano 7-fach, außendurchmesser abgedreht, poliert, eloxiert ...





und was man in alten schatzkästchen so findet ...


----------



## VmaxJunkie (26. Juli 2005)

Alle Achtung, Gruenbaer, das hier ist mit Abstand der allerallerschönste Thread, den ich in den Foren je gesehen habe. So dermaßen einen an der Waffel muss man erstmal haben...   

@Anna- Du, sachma, brauchst Du noch nen großen Bruder, oder is' bei Euch schon alles voll?   

Kinderhabenhierzumglücknochvielvielzeitaberideensinddaschonjedemenge: Dumdidum, David


----------



## gruenbaer (26. Juli 2005)

andy2 schrieb:
			
		

> alle fraesteile gleich mehrfach hergestellt,



nein   
zunächst ging es um anna. und was ihr hier seht, ist das ergebnis eines langen prozesses von irrungen und wirrungen ...

aber wenn interesse da ist, läßt sich da bestimmt was machen.
alle beteiligten leben noch und lieben kinder!

dirk


----------



## cluso (26. Juli 2005)

Fett Fett Fett.

Absolut Fett!!!!

Für mich der Thread 2005


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (27. Juli 2005)

Gruenbaer und anna - bitte, bitte, bitte macht weiter. habe auch schon lange nichts mehr sooo schönes hier im forum gesehen und bin sooo gespannt auf das ergebnis. 
und  anna jetzt mal bitte weghören bzw. schauen - ich denke, ich habe endlich einen guten grund gefunden, kinder in die welt zu setzen  danke!


----------



## Gori (27. Juli 2005)

Es gibt sooo viele Gründe *schwelg*

LG
Gori----der vor einem Monat Vaddi geworden ist   

PS herrlicher Thread....ganz großes Kompliment !!  



			
				powderJO schrieb:
			
		

> Gruenbaer und anna - bitte, bitte, bitte macht weiter. habe auch schon lange nichts mehr sooo schönes hier im forum gesehen und bin sooo gespannt auf das ergebnis.
> und  anna jetzt mal bitte weghören bzw. schauen - ich denke, ich habe endlich einen guten grund gefunden, kinder in die welt zu setzen  danke!


----------



## kingmoe (27. Juli 2005)

Ich kann gar nicht glauben, wa sich da sehe (hast du sooo viel Zeit?!) RESPEKT!!!

Allerdings bin ich tierisch froh, dass mein Kleiner (6 Monate) noch nicht an den PC rankommt - dann wäre ich ganz schön unter Druck


----------



## ZeFlo (27. Juli 2005)

... konversation gestern bei uns zuhause. teilnehmer: meine lebensabschnittsgefährtin und meiner einer.

ich: komm mal, da ist was gaaanz tolles.

sie: wieso? 

ich: schau halt mal

sie, nun aus dem türrahmen: hrrrrrrrrrrrrmmmm schon wieder im forum, hast nix besseres zu tun? da steht noch wäsche rum, franzi braucht noch 'unterlage für das holzhaus  etcetcetc..

ich: jetzt schau halt mal

nachdem ich langsam durch diesen unterhaltsamen fred gescrollt bin 

sie: oh gott! 

ich: du darfst weiter florian zu mir sagen  da siehste mal was du an mir hast. 


danke dirk 

und weiter so anna 

ciao
flo


----------



## gruenbaer (27. Juli 2005)

.....


----------



## Anna! (27. Juli 2005)

@ kingmoe: schnief, der müsste viiiiiel mehr zeit haben. aber das ist eine frage der prioritätensetzung. da hab ich schon aufgepasst  

@ vmax: 

nö, leider.  
aber da kann ich reden wie ich will 

aber eine kleine schwester! die macht bei mir gerade fahrschule. lasst euch nicht täuschen, die ist ganz schön gewitzt für ihr alter. wahrscheinlich weiss sie ganz genau, warum sie sich schon freut 






@ flo: was fährt franzi? 

pappaaaaa, was bedeutet erstmal einen an der waffel haben?


----------



## gruenbaer (27. Juli 2005)

anna!!! 
ähm naja,  nagut, also  hmmm, hier ist das ein kompliment !  achso, ja ein kompliment ist  , naja, die leut haben hier offenbar genauso viel spaß dran wie wir hatten und haben.
aber mensch anna, wie oft hab ich dir gesagt., also  , komm schon, was sagt man, wenn man blumen bekommt?, na also 
komm, wir beide gemeinsam, an alle:

*danke! und weiter gute unterhaltung!*

dirk
moralapostel


----------



## gruenbaer (27. Juli 2005)

zur sache:

16 schuermann alu-felgen 16°
16 sapim leader 2.0 speichen, irgendwas um 134 mm, einfach gekreuzt
speedtec vr nabe 24 loch. 

Wie das mit den speichenlöchern geht?

sie liebt mich.

sie liebt mich nicht.

sie liebt mich. 

sie liebt mich nicht.

sie liebt mich 

....












naja, so ungefähr jedenfalls 










und hinten:

auf ner XTII FH-M730 126mm, abgespacert auf die 122mm einbaubreite 
und das gänseblümchenspiel in 36° 
ächz !!


----------



## Anna! (27. Juli 2005)

ich-hab-doch-gesagt-ich-mag-kein-silber !!!


----------



## gruenbaer (27. Juli 2005)

und-ich-hab-dir-versprochen-ich-lass-mir-was-einfallen!

 

pssst, wehe, du verrätst was !!   

nimm einstweilen das hier, o.k. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 1655 (27. Juli 2005)

Mit GROOOOOSSEN abstand ist für mich der das hier der Treat des Jahre oder besser gesagt nicht mehr zu schlagen.

Mit so viel liebe und Details gebaut


Mein Respekt


Ich wollte auch so ein IBS für meine Tochter haben aber leider sind alles weg in festen Händchen


----------



## gruenbaer (27. Juli 2005)

na los, anna


----------



## Anna! (27. Juli 2005)




----------



## Keili (27. Juli 2005)

Absolut und unglaublich geil!!!

Keili


----------



## Deleted 1655 (27. Juli 2005)

Da kann kein anderes Fahrrad mithalten *KEINS* 
Hut ab

Grünbär: Top Arbeit

Anna: Ich bin neidisch ... mir fehlen die Worte


----------



## zaskar76 (27. Juli 2005)

HAMMER!!!  
aber wennnoch etwas zum eloxierer geht - ich finde grün ist noch verhältnismäßig wenig vertreten oder? ein traum von einem kinderfahrrad und das ganze mit ergonomie pur vereint   
hat das mit dem gewicht hingehauen?


----------



## andy2 (27. Juli 2005)

top job


----------



## WODAN (27. Juli 2005)

Wow!   

Hast Du größere Bilder?

Gruß


----------



## gruenbaer (27. Juli 2005)

zaskar: das mit dem grün finde ich auch

ich heiße zwar nicht bibbie blocksberg.
aber mein pferd vom balkon heben, das kann ich schon lange !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruenbaer (27. Juli 2005)

und was sagt der tierarzt?


----------



## zaskar76 (27. Juli 2005)

ääääähm... war das nicht pipi langstrumpf mit dem pferd heben?
frag mal anna


----------



## Anna! (27. Juli 2005)

bestanden zaskar! 

der tierarzt sagt jedenfalls: alles im grünen bereich


----------



## faketreee (27. Juli 2005)

Sind die selbstgemacht? 
Wenn nicht, wo kriegt man sowas her?


----------



## gruenbaer (27. Juli 2005)

faketreee schrieb:
			
		

> wo kriegt man sowas her?



so was findet sich - wenn man einen nie-was-wegschmeiß-fimmel hat 
die blieben von meiner amp f4 übrig, nachdem ich sie auf is2000 umgerüstet hatte.

in die durchmesser-differenz paßte genau ein stück alu-ahead steuerrohr.

bild folgt ...


----------



## Horst Link (27. Juli 2005)

Da bin ich platt. Kompliment für deine liebevolle Arbeit   

@ anna: Willkommen als jüngstes Mitglied! Mit Fünf bin ich noch Roller gefahren - allerdings auch Singlespeed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benni.deluxe (27. Juli 2005)

Ganz großes Lob an Euch, das hier ist einfach spitze.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das hier auch der Tread des Jahres und verdient eine Auszeichnung. So was gutes hab ich hier lange nicht gesehen. 

Anna, Du kannst sehr stolz auf den Papa und Dein klasse Rad sein!!!


----------



## faketreee (27. Juli 2005)

Hab ich ja ganz vergessen.. finde auch, dass das Bike verdammt geil geworden ist. 
Als nächstes Projekt bitte das gleiche bei 26"-Rädern.


----------



## gruenbaer (27. Juli 2005)

faketreee schrieb:
			
		

> Als nächstes Projekt bitte das gleiche bei 26"-Rädern.



nö.
das bonti wird auf die zeitschiene kommen 

das nächste projekt wird in 20" ! dauert doch eh' wieder zwei jahre ...


----------



## gruenbaer (27. Juli 2005)

@ all

wir freuen uns, dass es euch gefällt. morgen gibts mehr. 
weiss jemand, wie der kurs für pc-arbeitsspeicher steht ?


dirk


----------



## Zauberschrauber (28. Juli 2005)

Alaaaaaaaaarm!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Was'n Teil! =:-o
@Anna: ich glaub', Dirk hat Dich ganz schön gern 

@Dirk:
"when too perfect, lieber Gott böse!"
[Nam Jun Paik]

Grüße nach DD, Ihr zwei Verliebten ;-)

Urs
.... mal schaun, wann ich mein' Mund wieder zukrieg ....


----------



## oldman (28. Juli 2005)

KREIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISCHHHHHHHHHHHHH

allergrössten Respekt und Hut ab!

oldman
hab-ein-kindheitstrauma-weil-ich-kein-custommade-ti-hatte


----------



## schlappmacher (28. Juli 2005)

* Das Teil rockt! Wer so strahlt, ist wohl echt begeistert über sein erstes MTB. 

Und der Thread hätte eine Auszeichnung verdient, hallo Mods, hört uns wer...?  *

Ernsthaft, gruenbaer, mit dem Gewicht für ein Kinderfahrrad setzt ihr Maßstäbe! Wenn's bei uns mal soweit ist (braucht noch'n paar Jahre...) schwirren mir die 6.3 kg bestimmt noch im Kopf....

Ciao und Viel Spass Anna!

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## Steinhummer (28. Juli 2005)

Gibt es was Schöneres, als die Liebe zu seinen Kindern mit der Liebe zu seinem Hobby zu verbinden?   

Absolut spitze!

St.


----------



## gruenbaer (28. Juli 2005)

Steinhummer schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es was Schöneres, als die Liebe zu seinen Kindern mit der Liebe zu seinem Hobby zu verbinden?



definitiv: nein!
das ist fast wie ... achneee, wir sind so schön jugendfrei geblieben hier 

und da die radelnde bessere hälfte auch mitgefiebert hat, führte das fast schon zu transzendenzzuständen ... 


dirk


----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. Juli 2005)

Wow, ich bin echt beeindruckt. Da hat einer mit viel Liebe, Zeit und Geduld ein wunderschönes Fahrrad für seine Tochter gebastelt. Ich hoffe nur, daß Neid und Mißgunst diesen schönen Traum nicht platzen lassen. Allein dieses Rad hüten zu müssen, wie meinen Augapfel (denn das verdient es zweifellos), wäre zuviel für meine Nerven.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knallar (28. Juli 2005)

Fett... Genial...

Da fehlen einem fast die Worte...


----------



## D-MAN (28. Juli 2005)

Wow!
wie mein vorredner schon bemerkt hat, fehlen einem die worte  

ach ja, falls der Anna das Rad mal irgendwann zu klein ist, der junge Mann hier dürfte dann genau die richtige Größe haben....


----------



## swe68 (28. Juli 2005)

Klasse, einfach nur genial! 
Viel Spass damit, Anna, pass gut drauf auf


----------



## Anna! (28. Juli 2005)

mach ich!

he! kleiner mann! pssssst! sag mal: "laaaauuufrad" ganz einfach! nochmal: "laaaauuuf-rad"
du glaubst gar nicht .... mein pappa sagt immer: "da sind mächte am werk, mit denen legt man sich nicht an!"


----------



## Anna! (28. Juli 2005)

pappaaaaa ... lies das noch mal! was!?! ob ich damit fahre?!???  
und du willst jetzt klo's ab posten?


----------



## gruenbaer (28. Juli 2005)

so, jetzt greif mal zu

>> geht prima!

enger?

>> nein!

ganz doll jetzt!

>> toll!

drückt was am pops?

>> nö.

dafür da vorne?

>> nein doch!

laß mal deine ellbogen sehen bitte.

>>  

ich glaub fast, du müsstest mit dem hintern bissel höher 

>> nein, nich, pappa, sonst komm ich mit der zehenspitze nich mehr runter!

dreh mal rückwärts, langsam. 
stopp. geradeaus. nach unten. ganz nach oben.
mensch  du bist doch nich etwa schon wieder gewachsen?! 
[ichschaujetztmeinefraunichtan-neinjetztschauichmeinefraunichtan-ich]
hmm  sind die kurbeln etwa schon wieder zu kurz?

>> ich glaub nich. werden wir ja sehen! jetzt laß! passt alles!
>> können wir jetzt endlich?






na los!


----------



## Anna! (28. Juli 2005)

na denn: auf-die-plätze-fertig-los!





linksrum 





rechts rum 





bremsprobe 






pahhh! leichte übung!!  sag ich doch.


----------



## zaskar76 (28. Juli 2005)

na klappt doch super  
aber irgendwie werden die proportionen auf den fotos einem erst bewusst, wenn man sich klar macht das die klemmhebel der salsas nicht annähernd die 15-20cm länge haben nach denen sie auf den fotos aussehen  (mal ein foto neben einem "erwachsenem -MTB", währ das möglich?)
und schön weiter üben anna, und immer fleissig aufessen um zu wachsen - damit der papa uns allen, und auch dir schon nächstes jahr eine neue freude machen muss und nicht erst in 2


----------



## gruenbaer (28. Juli 2005)

du sadist!
na bist dahin wird doch hier wohl der ein oder andere alte sack auch noch was für seine kiddies tun und hier beitragen oder?



proportionen:





wie immer: klicken füllt bildschirm ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bighit_fsr (28. Juli 2005)

hey gruenbaer, coole Kiste!

Ich bin hin un her gerissen zwischen krank und absolut das schärfste was man seiner tochter zurm Radeln antun kann.
Und für die Anna freuts mich!

greets, der hannes


----------



## bert serotta (28. Juli 2005)

Ich glaubs nicht! Wie geil ist das denn?!

@ Anna: Wenn Du aus Deinem neuen Renner mal rausgewachsen bist und dann immer noch auf Titanrahmen stehst, solltest Du das hier mal Deinem Papa zeigen. Klick
Sag aber nicht von wem Du das hast   

Viele Grüße und viel Spaß beim Radeln,

Bert


----------



## gruenbaer (28. Juli 2005)

@ bighit: beides. mit sicherheit 

kanns losgeh'n anna?


----------



## Anna! (28. Juli 2005)

auf den trail? heee! pappaa! ich fahr vorneweg! ich krieg dich!!!!!


----------



## Anna! (28. Juli 2005)

später bert ... hab jetzt keine zeit ... es geht auf den trail!





irgendwo da hinten muß es sein ...





die hohle gasse hinunter ...





halt! soviel zeit muß sein. mamma wird sich freuen!





... weiter, gleich hinter der lichtung war das doch !!


----------



## zaskar76 (28. Juli 2005)

gruenbaer schrieb:
			
		

> du sadist!
> ...



okay anna!
der papa hats nicht anders gewollt  
merk dir die nächsten 2 jahre bis zum nächsten titanrahmen(man will sich ja nicht verschlechtern)bitte folgende fragen und lerne sie am besten auswendig:

- gibt`s das lustige grüne lager am lenker auch in rahmenfarbe?
- gibts zu den bremsen auch die farblich passende schaltung?
- wer ist denn herr king und was sind naben?
- ob nicht die kurbel genau in rahmenfarbe doch ganz gut passen würden?

sooo, schönen abend noch, und genieße erstmal ausgibigst DIESES rad bis du größer bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruenbaer (28. Juli 2005)

wenn ich dich zu fassen kriege       

ich hoffe doch anna wird sagen:
hauptsache es wird blau!

und wehe hier erzählt ihr einer was von 3D


----------



## Anna! (28. Juli 2005)

ja genau, hier den damm von der alten allee hoch ...
ein singlespeeder ist, wer auch bergauf noch lachen kann!





*Juhuuu! da isser* 





ciao jungs!





  
Anna


----------



## Hellspawn (29. Juli 2005)

Wirklich Oberhammer!   
Anna, ich bin neidisch.






			
				gruenbaer schrieb:
			
		

> und wehe hier erzählt ihr einer was von 3D








das ist ein 24" Kinderrad, hat also noch Zeit, aber kommt schneller, als man denkt 
*duckundwech*


----------



## alöx (29. Juli 2005)

Aye Caramba... ich bin entzückt... das ja der Wahnsinn.   
Zudem hab ich hier im Forum noch nie so einen schönen Thread gesehen. 
Dafür muss es wirklich eine Auszeichnung geben!

au revoir


----------



## realbiker (29. Juli 2005)

Wow - massiv geiler thread !!!!


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (29. Juli 2005)

ein modellbahnvater ist nichts gegen dich, gruenbaer ...  

chapeau.


----------



## Keili (29. Juli 2005)

Anna mir fällt gerade auf, dass du noch nicht im Singlespeedforum angemedet bist. Wird aber allerhöchste Zeit!
Nächste Woche sind die Deutschen Meisterschaften im Saarland. Wenn du kommst gewinnst du sicher dein Altersklasse.

Keili


----------



## www.jagger (29. Juli 2005)

Wahnsinn  , wenn das mein Sohn (4) sieht schimpft er mich einen Rabenvater der sein kind mit minderwertigem Material sponsort


----------



## gruenbaer (29. Juli 2005)

email kommentar meiner frau auf den link hierher:

====================================
Ha hallo

 Sehr nette leute mit witz und verstand. Verrat ihnen doch mal deine fahrradbastelzeiten  !

Gruß, ute

Gehe jetzt die zwerge holen und ins waldbad, komm doch nach, bei der hitze kann man doch nicht denken!

======================================

ähmmm, räusper.

alles hat ein ende 
die story ist erzählt und ich halt das hier auch gar nicht länger durch

ich kann irgendwie auch immer noch nicht glauben, was hier passiert ist.

es scheint doch eine ganze anzahl von diesen rähmchen hier herumzuschwirren und somit auch in guten händen zu sein. aber: soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, sämtlichst unaufgebaut. 

es hat mir einen riesen spaß gemacht. ich habe in den letzten paar tagen quasi alles noch einmal durchlebt. ich hoffe, ich hab mir in der euphorie nicht zu viele verbale entgleisungen erlaubt, jedenfalls dabei niemanden verletzt. ich hätte nie geglaubt, dass die sooo konglomerate classic gemeinde derart unisono mit ihren gewitzten komplimenten um sich wirft. und das auch noch an mich. ich bin knallrot und freue mich über jedes einzelne. aber dass es euch offenbar sooo viel spaß machen würde ...

meine bastelzeit geht grundsätzlich gegen den nachtschlaf. vieles entstand rein zufällig, man sitzt halb zwei im keller, mit dem dritten oder vierten bier, dreht ein altes teil um und um  mensch das muss doch nimmt den messschieber zur hand und es entsteht eine idee. man sitzt vor der kiste, stöbert in der amerikanischen bucht und sucht doch nur halb (oder: immer doppelt?), weil sich jeder optische reiz abzugleichen sucht mit unreifen, wabernden vorstellungen im unterbewußtsein. damitkönntemandoch. ich will das nicht romantisieren, ich wünsch es jedenfalls keinem vater - wenn das kind wächst und wächst. bei mir kam auch noch der (nicht ganz ungeplante aber zeitlich dann doch recht unvermittelte) schritt in die selbständigkeit dazwischen und so bekam anna das rad leider ein gutes halbes jahr später als es hätte sein sollen. 

ich hatte anfangs gar nicht den anspruch, etwas besonders edles zu bauen (glaub ich das eigentlich selber?). das diebstahls-thema ist nicht von der hand zu weisen. wie beschissen man sich da fühlt hab ich vor kurzem selbst erlebt, vom beschenkten gar nicht zu reden. anna in der situation . vermutlich würde ich mir was antun. na gut  noch nimmt sie mich mit 
das verrückte war aber, dass ausgerechnet die alten, schönen teile zur modifikation anregten  und auch nur sie diese mit etwas phantasie überhaupt technisch zuließen. komischerweise waren das auch die teile, auf die anna ansprang  meist freilich einfach nur wegen der farbe. na und wenn sowieso etwas eloxiert werden muß  dann geht natürlich der ganze schwung ins eloxalbad. aber das kennt wohl jeder, der einfach mal mit nem rahmen angefangen hat. jeder aufbau-thread hier atmet diese dynamik.

und noch etwas. ich habe eine polytechnische schulbildung durchlaufen (so hieß das damals hier im osten) und einen mittelmäßig bestückten bastelkeller zu hause. mehr nicht. alle ideen sind letztlich meine. ergebnis meines ehrgeizes, meiner perfektionsbesessenheit, vor allem aber des triebes, ein kindliches bedürfnis zu stillen. da sind mächte am werk, .

aber alle ideen wären nie entstanden ohne das stöbern hier im forum und ohne den austausch mit so einigen, zum teil gar nicht unprominenten forenmitgliedern. sie wären nie umgesetzt worden ohne ein paar kleine inhabergeführte metallverarbeitungs- und öberflächenveredelungsbetriebe. und einen inzwischen fast blinden rentner, der hier mal in seiner freizeit in den 60/70er jahren rennmotorräder gebaut hat und sich zum glück nie hat von einer geradezu abenteuerlichen drehbank, bohrwerk , schweißbrenner, reibahlensatz etcpp. trennen können. anna hat sie alle um den finger gewickelt. das heißt nicht, dass ich nicht das ein oder andere hätte anständig bezahlen müssen  aber allein die tatsache, dass sich dem  durchaus mit herzblut  gewidmet wurde. DAS war nicht zu bezahlen.
alles was ich gemacht habe, war, möglichst weitgehend bereits passendes zusammenzustellen (technisch, ästhetisch und/oder ergonomisch) und zu definieren, wie die modifikation auszusehen hat. und schließlich alles zusammenzuschrauben  einschließlich des einspeichens. bei allem anderen war ich wiederum meist auf die bereitwillige hilfe anderer angewiesen.

und es ging doch!

das eigentlich schöne daran war, dass das rad im dialog mit anna entstanden ist. das lässt sich schwer beschreiben  ich hoffe, einen hauch davon atmet dieser thread. auch das ging nur, weil sie schon fahren  und so ihre ansprüche formulieren konnte. 
wenn ich einen orden vergeben dürfte, dann an denjenigen, der die idee und an jeden, der den unternehmerischen mut gehabt hat, die drais von sauerbronnsche erfindung neuzeitlich zu vermarkten und in zunehmenden losgrößen unters elterliche volk zu bringen. zu einem preis, der für den gegenwert an kindlichem und elterlichem spaß (für sich und gemeinsam), an kindlicher nutzungskonstanz und an frühkindlicher motorikentwicklung geradezu lächerlich ist! eine sternenstunde in zeiten, wo die mehrheit der kiddies mit fünf beginnt, ihre väter im joystick-handling zu übertreffen, aber noch als drittklässler nicht schwimmen kann  es damit wahrscheinlich auch nie lernen wird - und es ums fahrradfahren nicht wirklich besser bestellt zu sein scheint. 
ich hoffe, dem folgen gut gemachte, vor allem leichte und optimalerweise auch noch zu ästhetischer phantasie anregende kiddie-rahmen (und gabeln verflixt noch mal!) nach. überhaupt: adäquate teile.

ich werde hier noch ein wenig details posten, wichtiges, worauf man meiner bescheidenen meinung nach in sachen kindliche ergonomie achten muß, wo ich selbst defizite sehe und die von mir aufgetanen bezugsquellen etc. 
fragt. kritisiert. wenn möglich hier, dann haben alle was davon

aber eigentlich ist es ja doch nur ein schlecht verarbeitetes, jeden schrauber in den wahnsinn treibendes häufchen slawisches titangeröhr, intrigant und schlecht kommerzialisiert von einer zwielichtigen person 
es dürfte also weder kult noch classic noch beauty oder sonstwie positiv emotionalisierend sein.

na gut die teile. aber eigentlich hättet ihr ja frevel! schreien müssen. armin gerät zu recht in rage, wenn da ein blindgänger anfängt, von v-brakes am attitude zu reden. aber die unwiederbringlich geschändeten paul-hebel habt ihr einfach so hingenommen. na gut, das handwerkliche. darauf bin ich stolz. da hoffte ich schon, dass euch das anspricht. das ein oder andere mag ja auch anderweit anregend sein. aber das ist doch noch kein grund für das geschehene. ich bin sicher: entweder waren es die kinder die ihr schon habt oder die, die ihr (hoffentlich) noch haben werdet, die euch um den verstand gebracht haben.

ihr sprecht mit kindern. 

ich finde das klasse!
es gründet meine hoffnung, dass wir hier noch viele schöne dinge sehen werden.

dirk
aneinemtagwodieweltechtinordnungist

unddemnächstwiederkürzerundmitbildern


----------



## andy2 (29. Juli 2005)

allen respekt dieser welt fuer dich als vater und wenn etwas dem kinde gerecht gemacht wird ist es nie geschaendet solange es seine funktion behaelt.


frohes radeln andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmirgel (29. Juli 2005)

>>aneinemtagwodieweltechtinordnungist

Genialer Thread mit höchstem Lesewert, beeindruckende Konstruktionen, Liebe und Emotion - eben nicht nur im Detail, sehr intelligentes Schlusswort. Eine Perle in der Welt der Internet-Foren.

Aber eine ehrliche Antwort mag ich noch haben: Darf Anna das Radl "kindgerecht" nutzen? Mal in die Ecke schmeißen? Mal unachtsam sein? Etc.? Oder bekommt Pappa dann graue Haare? (was alles nicht heißt, dass es heutzutage sicherlich von hohem Gut ist, seinem Kind beizubringen, das "Gegenstände" mehr als Wegschmeißartikel sind. Und das schreibe ich mit einer ganz und gar nicht wertkonservativen Weltvorstellung...)


----------



## zurkoe (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo Dirk,

kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschliessen: dies ist der beste und unterhaltsamste Thread* seit dem IFMA-Kult-Classic-Blablabla-Fred!
Hoffentlich, hoffentlich erleidet das Bike nicht dasselbe Schicksal wie Dein Independent! 

@Anna: Immer schön aufpassen, gelle...






*hat den eigentlich jeder hier seiner Frau/Freundin gezeigt?!


----------



## gruenbaer (29. Juli 2005)

Schmirgel schrieb:
			
		

> Darf Anna das Radl "kindgerecht" nutzen?



gute frage.

das hat nicht nur mich sondern auch die ganze familie umgetrieben. witzigerweise aber nur bis zum fertigstellungszeitpunkt. ihr kennt das: das eifrige geknippse macht man ja doch auch, weil man weiß, dass man es in diesem zustand nie wieder zu sehen kriegt.

ich hab dann die augen zu gemacht. _zwei jahre später. das rad ist mit kratzern und narben übersäht ... und:_ es ist in ordnung!

ehrlich.

die gefahr ist aber nicht wirklich groß. das hat zunächst einen technischen grund. "fliegt" das rad, landet es auf pedale und reifen. allenfalls lenkerende. na und. 

anna hat nicht zuletzt an diesem projekt gelernt, pakte zu schmieden - und auch einzuhalten. man kann dieses verhalten als erpressung abstempeln. aber das ist quatsch. einen pakt auszuhandeln bedeutet für einen so kleinen geist ernstnahme höchsten grades. und sie machen das gut! sie vergöttern einen dafür. 

bei unserem pakt kamen wir beiderseits gar nicht auf die idee, zum verhandlungsgegenstand zu machen, dass anna es besonders rücksichtsvoll behandeln müsse. es ist ein spiel- spaß und sportgerät. das leidet, naturgesetzlich. is eben so.
aber sie ist höllisch hinterher, dass das rad abends in den keller kommt, nicht außerhalb des grundstücks rumliegt etc. sie hat halt ihre eigene aktie dran. 

kindgerecht? ich denke ja.


----------



## armin-m (30. Juli 2005)

Wer, so wie du Dirk, seine knapp bemessene Freizeit opfert um schöne, klassische
Mountainbiketeile quasi eine Ebene höher im Sein zu befördern weil er sie
kindgerecht umbaut und damit seiner Tochter etwas einzigartiges, unkäufliches
bieten kann wird immer meinen höchsten Respekt geniessen!   

Hut ab vor dieser Leistung!

Die Paul-Hebel sind damit ja auch nicht verloren sondern noch seltener geworden.
Oder hat etwa jemand von den anwesenden hier auch noch Paul, Kooka oder
Grafton-Hebel in kindergröße? Von Schändung kann also keine Rede sein   


P.S.: Ich habe gar nix gegen V-Brakes. Allerdings nicht an einem Klein-Rahmen
an dem man die Zugführungen aufbohren muss damit man sie montieren kann.
Da blutet mir das Herz...


----------



## gruenbaer (30. Juli 2005)

armin-m schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings nicht an einem Klein-Rahmen
> an dem man die Zugführungen aufbohren muss damit man sie montieren kann.
> Da blutet mir das Herz...



ganau das hab ich gemeint, armin.


----------



## Steffen04 (30. Juli 2005)

zurkoe schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dirk,
> 
> kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschliessen: dies ist der beste und unterhaltsamste Thread* seit dem IFMA-Kult-Classic-Blablabla-Fred!
> Hoffentlich, hoffentlich erleidet das Bike nicht dasselbe Schicksal wie Dein Independent!
> ...



ich für meinenTeil konnts mir auf jeden Fall nicht verkneifen, ists doch wirklich mal was, womit ich die Zeit, die ich hier mit dem stoebern & lesen verbringe, dem 'Boss' gegenüber rechtfertigen kann   
Übrigens von mir auch nochmal mein Kompliment, wirklich köstlich die ganze Geschichte.   

Gruß, Steffen


----------



## Anna! (31. Juli 2005)

so die erste 10km-tour haben wir hinter uns! hat alles gepaßt!
mann, war das eine schlampampe heute in der heide!


----------



## Zauberschrauber (1. August 2005)

hey, für das Bild hätt' ich einen Untertitel:

Kinderbe-Rad-ung ;-)

Urs


----------



## BommelMaster (1. August 2005)

wie wärs mal mit nokonzügen? würd ich aber nicht in farbe sondern in silber machen, aber rauf müssen die auf jeden fall finde ich

ich bin mit feuchten augen vor den bildern gesessen, finde es so unglaublich was hier abgeht, schicks doch mal an die bike redaktion leserbike, denke du bist für 3 monate drin weils nix geileres gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxx (1. August 2005)

Respekt, wunderbares Rad, wunderbarer Thread. Wunderbarer POS-Papa  .

Und sowas entsteht hier bei mir quasi um die Ecke  . Vielleicht flitzt du mir ja mal in der Heide übern Weg, Anna. Ein gepimptes Mini-Ti ist sicher selbst für mich nicht zu übersehen.


----------



## whoa (1. August 2005)

Hallo gruenbaer,

auch ich möchte dir für diesen genialen Thread danken. Ich habe mir mal erlaubt den Thread in den Classic FAQs zu verlinken.

Gruß,
whoa


----------



## gruenbaer (1. August 2005)

also urs, ich hätte dir auch so geglaubt, dass du sächsisch lernst   is das jetzt endlich deine reisevorbereitung?

@bommelmaster: nokons  ich glaub das wird sogar mir zu pimpig  
ich fürchte ein leser-bike kann's nicht werden, weil wir die bike nicht lesen ... außerdem: hier steht doch alles. aber wenn ihr das gut findet, schickt denen einen link ...



			
				Baxx schrieb:
			
		

> POS-Papa



   
jetzt geht mir doch glatt das ja, ich bin ein POSER! viiiiel leichter von den lippen  aber mal ernsthaft:  "werkunterricht" als grundschüler (vogelhäusel, windräder basteln), "technisches zeichnen" als großer, praktische arbeit, einführung in die sozialistische  produktion ... solche pflichtfächer für alle, gibts so was noch? hat jemand inzwischen nen sinnvollen weg gefunden, vergleichbares weniger öd und endlich ideologiefrei zu betreiben?

gesteigerte kreuzungswahrscheinlichkeit: im lausaer saugarten, hofewiese, briesnitzgrund 

dirk
dersichgegenendedesjahresmalmitdemschulgesetzbeschäftigenmüßte


----------



## gruenbaer (2. August 2005)

danke whoa!
das ehrt mich und spornt an, noch ein paar details für alle nachbau-ambitionierten anzubringen:

seid ihr schon mal einem kleinkind auf dem fahrrad hinterhergefahren? die sitzen schlimmer als ein cowboy auf dem pferd!

daher: ungekröpfte kurbeln auf kurzem lager. das beseitigt das problem nicht, lindert es aber zumindest etwas.





die xt braucht normalerweise 122mm+, schon auf nem 107er lager sitzen sie deutlich enger. der rahmen erlaubt das mangels kettenstrebe - da hat sich jemand was dabei gedacht. es gibt zwar kurbeln, die brauchen noch längere lager (und säßen noch enger) aber mir fällt da keine ein, welche auch noch an der bohrstelle für die pedalaugen genügend fleisch hätte ...
außerdem ist der vierkant oft noch o.k., gibt es sie hin und wieder für wenig geld bei unser aller liebstem auktionshaus und selbst wenn sie völlig verratzt sind: sie lassen sich ganz gut polieren!

noch ein schöner effekt: 47mm kettenlinie - auf dem *äußeren* blatt!





das ist auch auf dem freilauf einer 6-fach xt (es ginge auch jede anderere 6-fach shimano-konusnabe mit 126mm) gut unterzubringen - selbst wenn man deren einbaubreite auf 122mm reduziert hat. anna hat sich übrigens über die "augen" auf den cantisockeln fast ein loch in den bauch gefreut ...





zum spacern gibts nun inzwischen viele lösungen und für den abschluß? ein konterring von einem bsa-lager paßt auf den ug-abschluß - aber eben nur "so fast". kann sehr schick aussehen, aber aus sicherheitsgründen hab ich dann doch auf etwas bewährtes zurückgegriffen - es tut einfach zu weh, wenn sich hier was löst ...





irgendwie kriegt man das hinterrad auch so eingeklemmt - vermutlich würde es auch halten. aber mit geht das spiel zwischen kette spannen und rad ausrichten einfach viiieel komfortabler. die teile "fanden sich an", vermutlich aus dem bmx-bereich (kenn mich da nicht so aus), die 10mm achse der xt haben sie jedenfalls recht genau aufgenommen.





außerdem kommts hier wirklich drauf an, weil für den abstand bremsbacken - felge hier wirklich nur je ein mm platz ist. aber dazu später ...

dirk


----------



## andy2 (2. August 2005)

seid ihr schon mal einem kleinkind auf dem fahrrad hinterhergefahren? die sitzen schlimmer als ein cowboy auf dem pferd!

leicht off topic aber den meisten eltern duerfte das noch nie aufgefallen sein weil sie nie hinter ihren kindern sondern immer vor ihnen fahren.   


ad


----------



## Schlammpaddler (2. August 2005)

andy2 schrieb:
			
		

> seid ihr schon mal einem kleinkind auf dem fahrrad hinterhergefahren? die sitzen schlimmer als ein cowboy auf dem pferd!
> 
> leicht off topic aber den meisten eltern duerfte das noch nie aufgefallen sein weil sie nie hinter ihren kindern sondern immer vor ihnen fahren.
> 
> ...



Vor allem weil sie selber kein bisschen besser auf dem Rad sitzen. 

@Anna und gruenbaer:
Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Rädchen sowie diesem supermegagenialen Thread! Ich habe noch selten so gespannt auf neue Beiträge gewartet. 


Grüssle
Martin

(natürlich nur mit Saft)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxx (2. August 2005)

gruenbaer schrieb:
			
		

> aber mal ernsthaft:  "werkunterricht" als grundschüler (vogelhäusel, windräder basteln), "technisches zeichnen" als großer, praktische arbeit, einführung in die sozialistische  produktion ... solche pflichtfächer für alle, gibts so was noch? hat jemand inzwischen nen sinnvollen weg gefunden, vergleichbares weniger öd und endlich ideologiefrei zu betreiben?



Hehe, alles nach "Werkunterricht" hat mich auf Grund meines Alters nicht mehr erreicht. Aber auch damals schon hab ich zu Hause bei meinem Modelleisenbahn-Vati mehr Handwerkliches gelernt als in der Schule. Wenn ich mir den Thread hier so anschaue kann ich mir schon vorstellen dass du deinem Kind oder auch deinen Kindern solche Dinge unabhängig von deren Schulbildung gut vermitteln kannst  . Wenn ich es später mal schaffen sollte meinen Kindern eine solche Begeisterung für etwas vorzuführen und auch zu vermitteln, werde ich mich sicher glücklich schätzen!


----------



## BommelMaster (2. August 2005)

gruenbaer schrieb:
			
		

> also urs, ich hätte dir auch so geglaubt, dass du sächsisch lernst  ? is das jetzt endlich deine reisevorbereitung?
> 
> @bommelmaster: nokons  ich glaub das wird sogar mir zu pimpig
> ich fürchte ein leser-bike kann's nicht werden, weil wir die bike nicht lesen ... außerdem: hier steht doch alles. aber wenn ihr das gut findet, schickt denen einen link ...





wie können dir nokonzüge zu pimpig sein? ausgerechnet dir???

stell dir halt mal schöne schwarze oder silberne nokons vor, oder sogar für den linken hebel grüne und für den rechten hebel rote nokons, wär auch geil oder golden


----------



## powderJO (2. August 2005)

eintrag gelöscht von mir selbst


----------



## Lizzard (2. August 2005)

Sorry hab ich das jetzt richtig? Die Kurbeln wurden gekürzt und neue Löcher + Gewinde für die Pedale reingemacht oder gibt's die ab Werk so kurz?

Also, von mir auch nochmal ein dickes Lob für dieses Kunstwerk, mir sind beim lesen fast die Tränen gekommen  ... so ein tolles Rad!


----------



## armin-m (2. August 2005)

Lizzard schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kurbeln wurden gekürzt und neue Löcher + Gewinde für die Pedale reingemacht



Ja



			
				Lizzard schrieb:
			
		

> oder gibt's die ab Werk so kurz?


 
Nein


----------



## gruenbaer (2. August 2005)

ach du sch.... armin, da fällt mir noch was ein ...  
morgen jetzt aber definitiv!

baxx: den modelleisenbahn-papa hatte ich zum glück auch 

naja andy, is ja auch nich ganz ungefährlich  : 
töchterchen fährt vorneweg. 
pappa halbrechts dahinter. papa äugt nach abstand knöcheln/kurbeln, rundem tritt, kniewinkeln, ellbogenkrümmung, wirbelsäulenstreckung etcpp.
*pappaaaa! kuckma, ein schmetterling!*
jetzt passiert der fehler: pappa kuckt nach dem schmetterling! 
töchterchen zieht rechts rüber, steigt in die eisen und springt vom radel.
pappa vollzieht eine gewaltbremsung und fliegt über den lenker. 
töchterchen hascht nach dem schmetterling .

ich fahr nur vorneweg, wenn ich genau weiß, das wir an eine fahrerisch sehr kritische stelle kommen und anna für die anregung dankbar ist. anna schaut (wie alle kinder) bevorzugt ab statt sich verworrene erklärungen anzuhören (dumusstdiesdumusstdas  ) und der mut steigt deutlich  machen macht sies dann sowieso, wie sie denkt. außerdem is man  wenn hintendran  immer zur stelle, wenns mal arg zu steil wird. leichter druck auf den pops aus gestrecktem arm wirkt wunder (solange der track das zulässt). haben wir schon seit laufradzeiten ausgefeilte praxis drin !

ich räum jetzt zusammen. mal sehen, ob ich heute abend noch dazu komme, das rad zu vermessen und die erbetenen geo-daten durchzugeben ...


----------



## armin-m (2. August 2005)

Schon OK Dirk, auf paar Tage kommts ja nicht an   

Und du hast ja mit dem Kinderrad-Thread ja alle Hände voll zu tun


----------



## gruenbaer (3. August 2005)

mit zollstock, winkelmesser und augenpeilung am aufgebauten fahrrad:

- oberrohr c-c: 37cm
- oberrohr eff: 38,5cm
- sitzrohr c-c: 15cm
- sitzrohr c-t: 20cm
- steuerrohr 10 cm
- "kettenstrebe" (virtuell): 28cm +1,5cm

die von mir gebaute gabel hat eine einbaulänge von ca. 23 cm und die vorbiegung entsprechend einer mag21
damit ergibt sich:

- steuerrohrwinkel: ca. 75...77°
- sitzrohrwinkel: ca. 73°
(sitzrohr fluchtet mit dem meinen, das steuerrohr steht ca. 5° steiler als das meine)
- radstand: 67,5 cm +1,5cm
- tretlageruntersetzung 1cm

geplant war womöglich eine um einiges längere gabel. im fahrtest erwies sich die kürzestmögliche gabel aber als die beste - trotz des steilen steuerrohrs (ist an den gängigen kiddiebikes noch steiler). über nervosität hat sich anna nie beklagt - sie ist unterwegs für mich auch nicht sichtbar. wohl aber anderenfalls über das zu hoch gelagerte tretlager (typische kiddiebike-krankheit). eine zum pedalieren vernünftige sattelstellung kriegt man dann nämlich nur hin, wenn das kind schon lang nicht mehr auf den boden kommt - die hemmschwelle, damit herumzufegen steigt dann deutlich ...

kurbellänge ist 105mm

anna mißt 113 cm - ohne helm 

dirk


----------



## UNKRAUT (3. August 2005)

@ gruenbaer     repekt

als ich gesehen habe was du für dein kind realisierst hast hab ich beschlossen mich zur adoption frei zugeben ... interesse ??      papa


----------



## gruenbaer (3. August 2005)

Geo-Nachtrag: 

Annas Schritt: 49,5 cm 
(also < 5x kurbellänge)

grüße!
dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruenbaer (4. August 2005)

bremsen: das beste ist gerade gut genug! 

tja, welche nun.
- was es so gibt an kinderhebeln: hässlich, spongy, schwergängig 
- disc lass ich hier mal außen vor 
- rücktritt benutzte sie nicht, für vorn eh nicht verfügbar.
- mit anderweitigen trommeln hatte ich keinerlei erfahrung
- v-hebel/v-brake scheiterte an modifizierbaren hebeln
- canti-hebel/v-brake geht schon mal gar nicht  die kleine braucht den druckpunkt. außerdem wird der nutzbare hebel- (und zug-)weg infolge der hebelmodifikation sooo kurz, dass sich wegen des übersetzungsfehlers an der bremse nix mehr bewegt. 
zugübersetzungen? brrrrrr 

also canti/canti  wer wollte auch was dagegen haben 

wegen des verkürzten zugwegs bleibt freilich nur ein mm zwischen bremspad und felge. zentrierfehler werden mithin doppelt hart bestraft.





stimmt schon: einer ihrer ersten tests nach dem umstieg auf das neue radel ging so schnell und herzhaft, dass ich noch gar nicht auf dem schirm hatte, was da passieren kann. anna mit nassen augen und verbissenen zähnen: bohhh ey. aber sie ließ sich nich erschüttern. im gegenteil: binnen weniger runden modulierte sie perfekt, selbst in der schmetterlingskonstellation geht ihr nix schief. wie man vorn/hinten optimal einsetzt, müssen wir freilich noch üben ... 

will nur sagen: feinmotorische aufgaben lernen die kleinen geister wie der blitz.
meine bedenken, die teile könnten zu bissig sein, waren schnell zerstreut. irgendwie scheinen sich die kleinen fingerkräfte und die zum verzögern nur mäßig erforderlichen reibungswerte gegenseitig aufzuheben.

warum das beste? genau einstellen lassen müssen sie sich und dosierbarkeit ist das a und o.

ja, jetzt seh ich euch grinsen: grafton sc und einstellbarkeit? wenn man es nicht mit den winkeln versucht schon. also auf den style gesch und v-brake schuhe montiert. die lösten auch das platzproblem, welches durch die vorn eigentlich zu eng stehenden canti-sockel entstand. in sachen federkrafteinstellung halte ich sie schon für perfekt (auch noch beidseitig)  wenn das auch alles sehr filigran ist.

wegen des kleinen raddurchmessers ist fast zwingend, bremsen zu nehmen, wo der bremsschuh unter den armen sitz (und nicht wie meist obendrauf )  bei den hinteren grafton ist das zwar nicht so -  aber das problem wegen des strebenversatzes besonders extrem. zum glück kann man mit den winkelchen viel korrigieren .







bremssockelschellen hinten: 

beidseitig geschraubt (da ausfaller im weg) und nicht zu dick. ja schwierig. das amp-zeugs regte mich schon immer zum basteln an  die verwendeten sind von einer f4 carbon (1 1/8 durchmesser) ein 1 1/8 ahead steuerrohr hat meist innen 7/8 und gleicht so die differenz zum rohrdurchmesser aus. vielleicht hat [email protected] noch was. soweit ich ihn kenne: für solche projekte is er zu haben. letztens las ich hier irgendwo, er habe jemandem extra ein dämpferteil (?) nachfertigen lassen. die *.dfx scheinen also noch in der fräse zu schlummern 

weit ausladende bremsen verbieten sich von selbst: sie sind den fersen unabwendbar im weg. wegen des überstehenden querzugendes gab es denn auch sofort einen "rüffel".





dirk


----------



## Zauberschrauber (5. August 2005)

Hi Anna!

Find ich ja echt prima, daß Du in *dem* Alter schon lernst, wie Schifffahrt funktioniert, daß rot rechts ist und grün links. Oder wie die Seefahrer sagen, rot ist Steuerbord und grün ist Backbord. Das mit den Farben brauchst Du Dir also nicht mehr zu merken; Du hast ja Dein schönes Fahrrad, das weiß bescheid 
Bleibt nur noch das mit Steuerbord und dem Backbord und auch das ist ganz einfach: Steuer ist das, an dem die Rechten drehen wollen, also ist Steuerbord rechts, ist doch lego, oder?!?
Wenn Dir das zu doof ist als Eselsbrücke, dann denk einfach dran, daß ein Boot etwas gaaanz anderes ist als ein Auto und daß deshalb das Steuer genau auf der anderen Seite ist, OK?!?

@ Dirk: Mußt Du eigentlich jetzt nach jeder Wahl wieder zum Eloxierer, um Deine Velos auf Linie zu bringen? LOL ROTFLBTC!!! SCNR ;-)

tschö!

und viel Spaß mit Deinem geilen Velo, um das Dich hier ganz schön viele beneiden!

____________________________________________________________________________

Hi Dirk!

Du hattest Dir an mehreren Stellen Gedanken darüber gemacht, daß das Rad fast schon wieder zu klein wäre für Anna.
Das sehe ich überhaupt nicht so und zwar aus folgenden Gründen:
Jeder, der weiß, daß die virtuelle(!) Oberrohrlänge entscheidend ist, kommt zu dem Ergebnis. Denn wenn man dann mit dem waagerecht gehaltenen Zollstock an der Sattelstütze ankommt, realisiert man, wie wenig die Sattelstütze erst rausgezogen ist. 
Annas IBS mit einem x-beliebigen Diamantrahmen zu vergleichen (jetzt mal nur von der Geometrie her) wäre totaler Schwachsin: Beim IBS-Rahmen fängt das Kind eben *nicht* bei einer bis zum Anschlag reingeschobenen Sattelstütze an zu radeln. Das ist ja wohl einleuchtend, oder?!? 
Denk das doch mal spaßeshalber zuende: Stell Dir ein Kind vor, daß gerade so auf das Rad paßt, wenn die Stütze komplett eingefahren ist (mal ganz davon abgesehen, daß Kinder in *dem* Alter in aller Regel noch nicht radeln können .... nein jetzt bitte keinen Talentierte-Kinder-thread, bitte ;-) .... das Wurm käme niemals an den Lenker! Es sei denn, Du drehst ihm den Vorbau rum ... also so nach hinten zeigend, mein ich ;-)
Ausgehend von der virtuellen Oberrohr-Vermesserei, sieht man, daß die Stütze im Moment gerade zwei Finger breit über diesen relevanten Meßpunkt rausgezogen ist und das ist streng genommen eher zu wenig, aber angesichts der Reinwachsthematik absolut perfekt 
Explizit angesprochen hattest Du auch die Kurbellänge: Du hattest befürchtet, auch die sei bereits jetzt schon zu kurz. 
Nö! Ist sie nicht!
Schau Dir mal auf Seite 4 dieses threads das Bild an, das unterschrieben ist mit pahhh! leichte übung!!  sag ich doch. Da sieht man, daß Annas Knie im OT deutlich stärker als 90 ° gebeugt ist, also ein klares Zeichen für zu lange(!) Kurbeln. OK, das Bild entstand am ersten Tag, wo man die Sattelstütze eher mal einen Zahn tiefer einstellt und vermutlich ist sie inzwischen  mit zunehmender Fahrsicherheit - schon ein bisschen höher gewandert. Also auch hier: Die Kurbeln fast zu lang, also optimal zum Reinwachsen.
BTW: Du hattest erwähnt, daß es ein Problem war, passende Kurbeln zu finden, wobei eines der Kriterien das nötige Fleisch war, an der Stelle, wo das neue Loch hinsollte. Da kannst Du ja beim nächsten mal zu BMX-Pedalen greifen, deren Achsen sind etwas dünner (1/2), da gewinnst Du wertvolle mm, womit die Auswahl an Kurbeln größer wird, ich würde fast sagen, da gehen dann quasi alle und übrig bleibt nur noch Dein zweites Kriterium von wegen null Kröpfung 
Und vom Style her passen BMX-Pedale unbedingt zu dem Rad!

Ich wollte eigentlich noch mehr schreiben, aber .... ein ander mal. 

so long!

Urs


----------



## gruenbaer (7. August 2005)

... nich nur das mit links un rechts is schwierig 

nee, die zu-klein-angst resultierte eher aus der rasenden zeit! inzwischen bin ich mit deiner einschätzung d'accord. und die stütze sitzt auch einen halben cm höher. ein wenig mehr kröpfung wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht.

grüße!
dirk


----------



## Anna! (7. August 2005)

urs, warum müßt ihr erwachsenen immer alles so kompliziert machen?  

rrrrrrot is rrrrechts und links is da wo nich rechts is - ganz einfach oder?
seitdem kann sich das mein pappa auch merken!!






anna


----------



## vauWe (18. August 2005)

Anna! schrieb:
			
		

> rrrrrrot is rrrrechts und links is da wo nich rechts is - ganz einfach oder?
> seitdem kann sich das mein pappa auch merken!!
> 
> anna


Genau Anna, ist doch ganz einfach.

@Urs: Nur, damit du hier Fünfjährigen nichts falsches beibringst und die dann vom Schiff überfahren werden, weil sie denken, das Schif fährt weg obwohl es auf sie zukommt. ... Es ist umgekehrt!!!!

Also rechts ist grün und links ist rot ... beim Schiff. Wissen muss man das aber nur, wenn man selbst Schiff fährt oder vor hat, im Dunklen  in der Fahrrinne zu baden.

Ansonsten schließe ich mich den anderen an. Tolles Rad ... ich habe auch eine (fast) fünfjährige Tochter und jetzt ein schlechtes Gewissen.

Gruß vauWe


----------



## ZeFlo (18. August 2005)

... der urs ist eigentlich ein dirk 

rotgrüngelb
flo


----------



## vauWe (18. August 2005)

Das meinte ich:        



			
				Zauberschrauber schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Anna!
> 
> Find ich ja echt prima, daß Du in *dem* Alter schon lernst, wie Schifffahrt funktioniert, daß rot rechts ist und grün links. Oder wie die Seefahrer sagen, rot ist Steuerbord und grün ist Backbord. Das mit den Farben brauchst Du Dir also nicht mehr zu merken; Du hast ja Dein schönes Fahrrad, das weiß bescheid
> Bleibt nur noch das mit Steuerbord und dem Backbord und auch das ist ganz einfach: Steuer ist das, an dem die Rechten drehen wollen, also ist Steuerbord rechts, ist doch lego, oder?!?
> ...



Ich kann halt nicht an mich halten, wenn's um die Mitteilung meines Halbwissens geht. 

vauWe


----------



## Davidbelize (18. August 2005)

meine kleine tochter luzie,fragt mich gerade,wer das kleine mädchen mit dem tollen(schön buntem) fahrrad da ist? 

WAS SOLL ICH IHR ANTWORTEN?


----------



## armin-m (18. August 2005)

Wie wärs mit:

Das glücklichste kleine Mädchen von Welt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruenbaer (18. August 2005)

oder einfach: Anna 

ich werd eine selbsthilfegruppe gründen für alle einfache-dinge-verwechslungsgeplagten  (rechts/links, susp./rigid ...) 

grüße
dirk
p.s. details zum laufradbau kommen noch ...


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (18. August 2005)

kraaasss!!! ich bin absolut begeistert. echt fette sache! respekt!

btw: da gehören noch nokons ran, bunte versteht sich ;-)


----------



## pyr0 (19. August 2005)

Wie arg muss man seine Tochter lieben um so ein wunderschön farbenprächtiges, absolut endgeiles, total geniales "minipimp" Bike zu bauen? 

Ich hab zwar jetzt net die Zeit gestoppt aber vom sabbern gibt die Tastatur  lagsam iren eist auf.

Das ist mit Abstand der tollste Thread den dieses Board besitzt!

Ach ja Anna: "You're officially pimped!"    das heißt das du jetzt die kuuhlste der ganzen Straße bist   

Find ich auch toll wie du das mit dem Umgang vom Bike handelst. Also das es normal ist, der Verschleiß... dafür und auf das Bike selbst ein dickstes 

Kompliment    ! ! !

Gute Nacht Anna!
pyr0


----------



## müsing (19. August 2005)

Sehr schöner Thread  

Klasse Rad


----------



## stivinix (22. August 2005)

Gratulation! Einmalig. Meine tochter ist jetzt 2 1/2 und mit einem Holzlaufrad unterwegs. Mal sehen was danach kommt    
grüße st.


----------



## mkberlin (22. August 2005)

...man bin ich froh, das meine jungs (15+17) mein faible für bikes nicht teilen oder gar noch solch einen fred lesen. das würde aber verdammt *teuer* kommen! 

respekt dirk, eine wirkliche meisterleistung und absolutes unikat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raymund (23. August 2005)

gruenbaer schrieb:
			
		

> naja andy, is ja auch nich ganz ungefährlich  :
> töchterchen fährt vorneweg.
> pappa halbrechts dahinter. papa äugt nach abstand knöcheln/kurbeln, rundem tritt, kniewinkeln, ellbogenkrümmung, wirbelsäulenstreckung etcpp.
> *pappaaaa! kuckma, ein schmetterling!*
> ...



Erstmal Gratulation zu dem genialen Thread.

Oben aufgeführte Situation habe ich fast genauso selbst einmal erlebt.
Mein Junior fährt mit seinem neuen Rad ( 20" fertig gekauft *schäm*) kurz vor mir -das hat den Vorteil, daß man die Geschwindigkeit besser anpassen kann. Dabei übersieht er eine Querrinne, es verreisst ihm den Lenker und er liegt schneller quer vor mir, als ich schauen kann. Beim beherzten Griff in die neuen Scheibenbremsen mache ich einen Salto-Mortale. 
Resultat: ein paar kleine Kratzer beim Kind und bei mir ein verstauchtes Handgelenk (4 Wochen Probleme).
Seit dem fahre ich lieber vor und schaue gelegentlich nach hinten.

Zu Annas Ti-Rad: Neben der perfekten Ausführung bin ich hauptsächlich neidisch darauf, daß Du Zeit und Muse gefunden hast, das Projekt durchzuziehen. Ich träume auch immer davon, ein leichtere und ergonomisch bessere Kinderfahrräder zusammenzubauen. Wenn ich mit den Kleinen zum Spielplatz gehe, versehe ich den großen Trettraktor im Geiste mit Allradantrieb und Schaltung etc. pp.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## burn (28. August 2005)

@anna ich bin neidisch :>


----------



## BommelMaster (30. August 2005)

was auch style hat, aber nicht  ganz so klassisch ist, ist eine scheibenbremse am hinterrad


----------



## ZeFlo (30. August 2005)

... sorry bommel, das hat nur eines, nämlich nix  kein style, kein sinn, kein garnichts einfach nur schrott ...

eine grottenschlechte kopie des like-a-bikes ohne den sinn und zweck eines laufrades verstanden zu haben. 

ciao
flo


----------



## andy2 (30. August 2005)

wobei ich sagen muss das l1 die mit ihrem like a bike nun fast ueberall hingeht da laufen ja so anstrengend ist ab und an mal eine bremse gebraucht haette. naja so ist sie halt zum speed freak geworden

a
d


----------



## Baschdl (11. Oktober 2005)

Ähmm....jetzt ist schon der 11.Oktober, wo seid Ihr den alle? Schraubt Ihr im Keller an den Rädern Eurer Kinder?
Ich würde gerne noch was zum Thema Laufräder hören oder vielleicht neue Kreationen sehen  
Anna, erzähl mal was!
Ach ja, und Dein Bike ist echt klasse!...vielleicht ist eine Tochter ja doch nicht so schlimm!

Gruß
Baschdl


----------



## gruenbaer (12. Oktober 2005)

na das hoffen wir doch! nunja bei dem wetter ...
anna schläft schon, wahrscheinlich würde sie sagen: "eigentlich ists ganz einfach: viele kurze speichen - unterschiedlich lang. und dann solange probieren bis es rund ist! sehr lustige veranstaltung!" 

die erkenntnisse: 

- 16 speichen sind genug. trotz holprigem einsatz und dem ein oder anderen geschossenen salto läuft alles rund. die bremsen würden es ja auch sofort bemeckern 

- 16° felgen gibts z.B. hier: www.pedalkraft.de/felgen.htm , auch die kurzen sapim-speichen (leader 2.0), die conti explorer in etrto 305 und passende schläuche.

- da einschlägige 16° naben doch recht selten sind  : lochzahldifferenz am besten durch acht teilbar: dann entfällt auf jedes speichenpaaar ein überzähliges loch (bzw. ein vielfaches davon). 24°-loch nabe geht also perfekt, 32° ebenso (aber das ist schon keine schnäppchenkonfiguration mehr ...)

- kopfinnenspeichen, mehr als einfach kreuzen oder gar unterkreuzen ist ein mühseliges unterfangen (flacher speichenwinkel, dicke speichen) das sah so verkorkst aus, dass ich nicht die erwartung hatte, ich bekäme das durch spannen irgendwie in eine runde form gezogen  ich hab dergleichen gesehen, aber vermutlich mit engerstehenden nabenflanschen  ich habs schließlich gelassen - in diesem falle hält das auch so

- der speichenrechner spuckt das maß schon relativ korrekt aus. 2-4mm muß man aber schon deshalb zugeben, weil die köpfe gespreizter, also weiter auseinander sitzen. die verbleibenden differenzen kommen daher, dass wegen abweichender lochzahl auch der lochversatz nicht stimmt. hinten kam hier hinzu, dass die lochzahldifferenz nicht durch 8 teilbar war (36°-nabe) und der lochzahlüberschuss sich folglich beidseitig 3-2-3-2 gestaltete. aber treibe mal einer ne 126mm konusnabe in 32-loch auf  schließlich hab ich dann doch nochmal umgesetzt und immer zwei loch "dazwischen genommen" und die jeweils überzähligen oben und unten außen also 2-(1)-2-2-(1)-2. das dann wieder hüben und drüben um ca 90° verdreht.
ach, schaut selbst 





das muß man einfach probieren, bis man der meinung ist - jetzt ist es halbwegs regelmäßig und schon einigermaßen orientiert auch bevor man die nippel spannt. das führte schritt für schritt dazu, dass hinten gut und gerne sechs verschiedene speichenlängen verbaut sind - ist was für laaaaaange winterabende 

- vorne ganz prima: die gegeneinander verdrehbaren flansche der speed-tec. ergo korrigiert sich der lochversatz weitesgehend bedarfsgerecht: nur eine speichenlänge. 

die pimp-variante der laufräder gibts erst zu sehen, wenn sie fertig is. 36° hab ich mir aber nicht noch einmal angetan 

frohes basteln
dirk


----------



## ZeFlo (12. Oktober 2005)

... zum thema "weniger speichen in mehr löchern" gibts 
bei damon rinard resp. sheldon dem braunen auch was zu lesen, damon hat in seinem spocalc.xls sheet die nötigen dezimalwerte für die berechnungen hinterlegt. die full version nehmen...

ciao
flo


----------



## bekr (22. Oktober 2005)

es scheint mir mehr nach daddy´s zeitvertreib als pimp bike vom kind. hoffentlich tut dem kind niemand was an, wegen dem rad


----------



## Anna! (22. Oktober 2005)

sicher 

komm du in unser dorf nach buttermilch ...
bring die schienbeinschützer mit  und vergiß das radel nicht, dann vertreiben wir uns ein wenig die zeit  
...



























... vorausgesetzt du hälst schritt   


anna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikechris1 (26. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Ihr beiden,
ich schreibe nicht gerade viel in diesem Forum, bin auch über ein Link von der BikeComm. hier her geleitet worden.
Ich habe selbst einen Sohn der heuer 13 Jahre wird. Warum er nicht bei mir lebt sollte an dieser Stelle egal sein. 
Ich glaube nicht das ich schon mal ein Thread von Anfang bis Ende durchgelesen habe. Aber hier war es ganz anders. 
Ich schreibe mal meine Gedanken dazu auf, ohne jetzt jede Stelle zu zitiren.
Ersteinmal finde ich, wenn Vater und Tochter irgend welche "Pakte" schließen das dass mehr als normal ist. Ja ich würde sogar sagen es ist pädagogisch sinnvoll. So lernt auch ein Kind Wärte zu schätzen, die nicht mit Geld zu bezahlen sind. Aber wer will Dir was von Erziehung erzählen. Ich glaube das Du vom Instikt aus Vater bist und aus dem Bauch herraus das richtige tust. Und wenn Du es mal nicht tust, schätue ich Dich so ein, dass Du kein Problem damit hast mal "Sorry" zu sagen, denn ein Kind bringt Dir respekt entgegen wenn auch wie;Erwacksene, Kinder mit Respekt begegnen. Ich hoffe nur das Eure Familie nie von irgendwelchen Schicksalsschlägen heimgesucht werden. Der ganze Thread hört sich so an als wenn bei Euch wirklich noch Idealle zählen.  
Ja, auch ich grübel oft über technische Probleme nach. Meistens kommen mir die Ideen in der Badewanne. Eure Beiträge lassen mich miterleben wie Du in der Garage hockst,Dir Gedanken über die nächste Herrausvorderung macht.
Hast Du eigentlich schon ein neues Projekt im Kopf?
Ich freue mich schon auf denn Moment wo Deine Tochter und mein Neffe zusammen auf irgend einem Renne oder Marathon zusammen fahren werden. 
Abschließend wenn es einen Preis geben würde, für denn besten Thread, dieser würde ihn bekommen. Ich finde es schön 4 Seiten zu lesen, ohne das irgendjemand irgend etwas besser weiß oder irgendjemand irgendjemanden zur Schnecke macht, weil er was falsches geschieben hat. (Ausnahme der Shipper  )
Also Euch beiden alles alles Gute und das Eure Reifen immer da bleiben wo sie hingehöhren, nämlich auf dem Boden.
Grüße aus dem Ruhrgebiet
Chris


----------



## reysor (26. Oktober 2005)

mann mann mann...

so'n papa hätt ich mir auch gewünscht - meiner hat schon bei nem gebrauchten winora gehadert ..und mir doch lieber ein neues aus dem katalog gekauft (mit schutzblech, licht und gepäckträger!!) - was ne möhre. naja zum glück hab ich dann auch irgendwann mal geld gehabt  

und die kleine anna bekommt so'n schickes custom titan, da werd ich doch neidisch. hoffentlich weiss es die kleine auch zu schätzen  

respect für'n thread!

grüße, der olle


----------



## schlammdiva (28. Oktober 2005)

Der Fred ist wirklich das Beste hier im Forum, mein Männe und ich haben ihn von Anfang bis Ende gelesen.   

@ Anna: Du hast ein ganz tolles Bike, kannst wirklich froh sein. Dein Papa muss 
            dich ganz doll lieb haben, dass er dir so ein Bike baut.   

@ Grünbär: Das Verhältnis zu deiner Tochter muss ein ganz besonderes sein. 
                Respekt, ein Vorbild für alle Eltern. Das Bike ist einfach nur perfekt, 
                alles andere wäre untertrieben.


----------



## gruenbaer (29. Oktober 2005)

man sagt die woche 10mal dafür bist du leider noch zu klein. und mindestens achtmal ist es einfach falsch. meistens weil bequem. man kann neugier und selbstvertrauen fördern oder für immer verschütten  messer, gabel, schere licht ... so ein schei$$ aber auch ...
und wer es einmal fertig gebracht hat, einem kind, demgegenüber er sich daneben benommen hat, in die augen zu schauen und zu sagen: es tut mir leid. das war dumm von mir, ich bitte dich um verzeihung., und die reaktion erlebt hat, der hat nie, aber auch wirklich nie nie wieder ein problem damit.

eins noch:

ja, anna schätzt das rad ungemein. aus drei kindgerechten gründen: sie hat an der entstehung ihren anteil, sie fährt gern rad und sie liebt es bunt. freilich, sie genießt das bad in der menge, aber das hat nix mit dem rad zu tun (was das ist, fällt so gut wie keinem auf) sondern, dass den leuten auffällt, dass da ein kleiner zwerg hochvergnügt und stolz wie oskar durch die gegend heizt. womit auch gesagt ist: im zweifel tut es ein gemeinsam angepinseltes schrott-teil auch. mit dem geschoß können wir halt deutlich ausgedehntere touren machen und einiges an verzwickteren trails fahren. aber das ist ein quantitativer unterschied, kein qualitativer. die schönste belohnung ist: anna singt beim fahrradfahren 
selbes ding, selber effekt, kosten: dreimarkfuffich.

steinhummers posting hat es final auf den punkt gebracht. 

neidisch auf die aktion? gerne (wenns denn produktiv macht  ). aufs rad? bitte nich ...
also: haut rein, bleibt locker, fahrt rad und wo es immer geht: nehmt die kiddies mit 

herzlichst
der pos-papa


----------



## asco1 (31. Oktober 2005)

WHUUUT???!?!?! Ich bin sprachlos - einfach sprachlos! Das ist ein Wahnsinnsbike Anna!     

Grünbär - eloxierst Du selber?

Liebe Grüße.
Basti


----------



## andy2 (23. Dezember 2005)

nur eine brauchbare kopie aber fertig


----------



## gruenbaer (23. Dezember 2005)

schöne bescherung! na das wird ein fest 

frohe weihnachten!
dirk


----------



## Baxx (25. Dezember 2005)

Hi!

Angeregt durch diesen Thread überlege ich, ein Bike für meine Nichte zu basteln. Sie ist momentan 9 Monate alt, etwas Zeit habe ich also noch  . Allerdings denke ich, dass das Teilebeschaffen doch einige Such- und Wartezeit in Anspruch nehmen wird, und wenn's eher fertig wird ist es ja auch nicht so schlimm.

Zunächst scheitert es bei mir schon am Rahmen. Wo bekommt man denn in der Grösse einen brauchbaren her? Ich dachte schon an was brauchbares, aber anscheinend ist das eine klare Marktlücke (oder eher -nische?).

Falls ich das Projekt angehe werde ich wohl einen eigenen Thread dazu aufmachen, ich wollte aber das hier gesammelte Wissen gleich mal ausnutzen  .

Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tipp für mich!

Gruss & schöne Feiertage noch,
Michael


----------



## andy2 (25. Dezember 2005)

naja die ibs fuer 16" raeder gibts ab und an mal bei ebay oder mal hier ein gesuch posten. da hast du aber wirklich noch einige zeit 9 monate bis radfahren sind in der regel ca 3 jahre


ad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zocker (25. Dezember 2005)

andy2 schrieb:
			
		

> nur eine brauchbare kopie aber fertig



da warst du aber sehr sparsam mit fotos!
ein paar mehr und größere wären besser.


----------



## Zauberschrauber (14. Januar 2006)

längst überfällig, aber nun komm' ich endlich mal dazu:



			
				vauWe schrieb:
			
		

> Genau Anna, ist doch ganz einfach.
> 
> @Urs: Nur, damit du hier Fünfjährigen nichts falsches beibringst und die dann vom Schiff überfahren werden, weil sie denken, das Schif fährt weg obwohl es auf sie zukommt. ... Es ist umgekehrt!!!!
> 
> ...



thx @ vauWe!
Der Mann hat uneingeschränkt recht!
.... und ich hab' mich als Landratte geouted, ich geb's ja zu :-(
Mir ist das Farbkonzept halt aufgefallen und dann hab' ich das geniale Velo als Anlaß genommen, um mich endlich mal schlau zu machen, was denn jetzt wo ist, ob rot rechts ist oder eben umgekehrt. Und wo schaut man sowas nach? Eehm, bei Wikipedia! Und da stand's prompt falsch drin!!! Kein Witz! Und nun, Monate später, finde ich natürlich die Stelle nicht mehr, um mich "rein zu waschen". 
Das hat irgendein Dunkelhut eingetragen, der *wollte* daß ich mir hier bis auf die Knochen blamiere mit meinem Halbwissen. :-((( Sieben Jahre schlechten Sex sollst Du haben, Du Schdudent, Du hungriger! ;-)
OK, bevor ich hier sämtliche credibility verspiele, knips ich mal lieber den Rechner aus und geh' Rad fahren, das kann ich wenigstens (so halbwegs ;-)

happy trails!

wünscht

Urs

ach so: woher ich inzwischen vom Gegenteil überzeugt bin? Ich hab' bei der letzten Fährfahrt über den Rhein mal drauf geachtet  
Also im Klartext:
grün ist rechts!
rot ist links!
die älteren können sich ja eine Politik-Eselsbrücke bauen: früher stand rot mal für links </tatter>


----------



## expresso'93 (22. Januar 2006)

Ist mir letztlich in die Falle gegangen, wird natürlich noch gepimpt


----------



## Cunelli (22. Januar 2006)

Alter Schwede, da bin ich ja schonmal sehr gespannt, wies weitergeht  
Aber Anna, du solltest deinem Papa noch sagen, dass er an den Bremszug noch nen Nippel draufmachen soll, weil sonst kann man sich da ganz schön pieksen, nich schön...  

So long, 
Phil


----------



## matthesbiker (26. Januar 2006)

andy2 schrieb:
			
		

> seid ihr schon mal einem kleinkind auf dem fahrrad hinterhergefahren? die sitzen schlimmer als ein cowboy auf dem pferd!
> 
> leicht off topic aber den meisten eltern duerfte das noch nie aufgefallen sein weil sie nie hinter ihren kindern sondern immer vor ihnen fahren.
> 
> ...



 Aber dann sieht man doch gar nicht, wo die hin fahren???  

Gruß und Sonne in den Speichen wünscht matthesbiker


----------



## matthesbiker (27. Januar 2006)

@ Anna & Dirk: Schööööön!!!
Oh, Anna, hoffentlich bekommt meine Tochter Viola das nicht zu sehen... 
Dann krich' ich Stress! 
Obwohl ihr da wahrscheinlich nicht genug grün 'dran ist. Farbe *ist* wichtig!
Bisher muss es ein grünes, etwas schweres Puky tun. Aber wir sind auch nicht so viel im Gelände...
Sag 'mal, kennst Du das Lied "Kleiner Fratz" von Herman van Veen? (Nee, is' nich' ot) Das passt, glaub' ich, ganz gut...
Euch beiden happy trails und Sonne in den Speichen  ,

matthesbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Z. (7. April 2006)

Hallo Gruenbaer,

ich bin auch gerade dabei für den Junior ein Bike aufzubauen. Habe auch nicht mehr viel Zeit, Mitte Mai hat er Geburtstag........

Frage zur Lenkerbreite: Hast Du einfach die Schulterbreite vom Kind 1 zu 1 übernommen oder wie hast Du die richtige Länge ermittelt?

Bei der Kurbel werde ich auch auf eine alte Deore umbauen. Jetzt weiß ich nicht ob ich einfach die vom fertigen Rad vorgegebene Kurbellänge übernehmen soll. Theoretisch könnte ich ja jede Kurbellänge realisieren. Aber was ist das richtige Maß? Junior ist recht klein - aber eine wilde Sau . Kann man irgend wie anhand der Beinlänge die ideale Kurbellänge ermitteln? Die alten Kurbeln erscheinen mir recht kurz, aber bei den Zwergen erscheint eh alles irgend wie ungewoht klein (außer wenn man die Serien-Bikes auf die Waage stellt; deren Gewichte sind durchaus erwachsen   

Gruß,
Sascha


----------



## gruenbaer (7. April 2006)

Hi Sascha



			
				Dr. Z. schrieb:
			
		

> Frage zur Lenkerbreite: Hast Du einfach die Schulterbreite vom Kind 1 zu 1 übernommen oder wie hast Du die richtige Länge ermittelt?



neeee, der lenker ist einiges breiter. macht sich ja eh besser beim singlespeeden ...
wir haben probiert. d.h. ich hab den lenker sehr reichlich belassen und ihr dann unterschiedliche positionen von griffen (und bremshebeln!) angeboten. fahren lassen. man sieht dann schnell wo ein gescheites maß liegt ...



			
				Dr. Z. schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man irgend wie anhand der Beinlänge die ideale Kurbellänge ermitteln?



schrittlänge (wie sie unsereiner auch mißt) "durch reichlich fünf" (also ein bisschen kürzer als 1/5). so als faustformel. 

meine dreieinhalbjährige bekommt jetzt 90er kurbeln, bei anna klappte es mit 105 ganz gut, 115er liegen parat und für ihre etwas größere freundin (1.30m) der ich eins mit 20"-Rädern aufgebaut habe, sind die 125er fast noch ein wenig reichlich (wie das ganze rad).

achja: da ist es:






7,35 kg  und wenn die gabel nicht so bleischwer wäre, hätten wir die sieben kilo geknackt ...

more pics and the whole story


@matthesbiker: bissl grün hab ich noch in petto ... und im moment wird "ritter rost" von früh bis abends gehört und gesungen ...

@ cunelli: *den* anschiss bekam ich gleich bei der ersten probefahrt  zugende ist gekürzt und mit schrumpfschlauch "versorgt".

@expresso: der hat ja noch ne abstützung unter den sitzstreben. und cantisockel! und zuganschläge ... ja glückwunsch! 
der ist größer, oder? 20" räder?
wie weit bist du mit pimpen?

und, ist noch was entstanden in euer aller schrauberkellern?

grüße!
dirk


----------



## expresso'93 (11. April 2006)

Hallo Dirk

ja, ist ein 20". Auf dem Oberrohr, Unterrohr oder wie auch immer, hat er einen gestrahlten Schriftzug. Sieht man auf dem Bild nur schwach.

Hab noch nicht angefangen mit dem pimpen, hab aber auch noch keinen Piloten  

Gruss

Olli


----------



## trekkinger (12. April 2006)

Wow, echt klasse Thread, Projekt und Leistung!

Respeeeeeekt! 


Bin nur zufällig hierher gestolpert, weil bei den neuesten Beiträgen etwas 
Merkwürdiges stand...


----------



## jtclark (30. April 2006)

Hallo, 

hab den Fred gerade durch. Ich muss schon sagen geniales bike was die Anna da hat, hätte ich als Kind wohl auch gern gehabt.

Sag mal Gruenbär wann hast du eigentlich Zeit zum biken... nachts? 

grüße aus Hannover

jtclark


----------



## El Papa (6. Mai 2006)

Hallo Kollegen,

schade, dass ich den Fred nicht schon früher gefunden habe. Bisherige Suchen in den vergangenen Jahren im Technikbereich waren nicht gerade hilfreich. Aber klar. Wer als Papa unterwegs ist schaut besser mal bei den Classics nach  . DA sitz die "alte" Kompetenz  .
hier das Ding von meinem Sohn:






Gewicht ca. 10kg. Leider habe ich bei der Ausstattung an ein paar Stellen nicht ausreichend recherchiert/bestellt, sonst wären 9,5 locker fällig gewesen. 9,0kg sind auch drin, dann wirds aber doch wirklich teuer.

und dann nochne 20" AMP-Gabel wie ich sie gerade bei ebay anbiete.




Grüssles


----------



## Blackblade (22. Mai 2006)

So ein herrlicher Fred. Der muss nach oben. Top was du da geleistet hast!!!


----------



## andy2 (22. Mai 2006)

ach und wenn nochmal so ein 20" auftaucht ich suche noch fuer einen bekannten 


ad


----------



## ch1988 (4. Juni 2006)

N`Abend !

habe grade für meine Älteste Tochter das Specialized ROCK HOPPER gewonnen. Irgendwer Erfahrung oder Tunningtips für das Bike ?

http://xlange.de/mtb/hopper1.jpg

Gruss,

ch


----------



## GT-Sassy (4. Juni 2006)

Hier das Bike meiner großen (11 Jahre alt).
Sundance Kid 24".
Amoeba Vorbau
Titec Lenker mit Titan Hörnchen
SR Gabel
XT Schaltwerk (7 Gänge) mit Drehgriffschalter
Vorne Avid Sd 3 Bremsen
Hinten Shimano Deore
Reifen Vorn 24x2,0 no name
Hinten Tioga comp X 24x2,1
Kubeln von Shiman 160mm Alu
Rahmenhöhe 43 cm und ein Gewicht von 11,2 kg.
Der Gepäckträger ist Pflicht, da wir mind. einmal im Jahr mit den Bike´s in Urlaub fahren.
Dsc010682.jpg

Dsc010682
Benutzer: 	GT-Sassy
Aufrufe: 	4
Wertung: 	keins
Datum: 	4.6.2006
Dateigrösse: 	159.0Kb
Abmessungen: 	640 x 480
Kommentare: 	kein(e)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (4. Juni 2006)

Irgentwie klappt das mit dem Bild nicht. Ihr könnt es aben in meinen Foto´s sehen.


----------



## trekkinger (4. Juni 2006)

GT-Sassy schrieb:
			
		

> Irgentwie klappt das mit dem Bild nicht. Ihr könnt es aben in meinen Foto´s sehen.


----------



## Matze. (15. Oktober 2006)

Und, Grünbaer, gibt´s ein neues Bike über den Winter für die Kleine? Dürfen wir wieder mitstaunen


----------



## Pipi (15. Oktober 2006)

Hi Grünbaer&Anna!

Meine Anna darf den Thread und die Bilder nicht sehen, sonst gibts Ärger für Papi...!
Leider bin ich handwerklich recht unbedarft, daher hat meine Anna (5) das bekommen...wobei, es wäre noch ein rosa Ghost zur Auswahl gestanden, aber "DAS will ich das ist wie das von Dir!!!!"
Gutgut...!



Was kann man da optimieren, ausser den Rahmen zu "titanisieren"?
G!
Pipi


----------



## ZeFlo (15. Oktober 2006)

Pipi schrieb:


> ...
> Was kann man da optimieren, ausser den Rahmen zu "titanisieren"?
> G!
> Pipi



... kurbel und innenlager durch was vernünftiges ersetzen. z. b umgebaute gekürzte kurbelarme, leichtes ti innenlager. schaltwerk durch ein rr schw ersetzen, 12/28er xt kassette (reicht dicke). züge auf die richtige länge kürzen, lenker gegen was leichtes austauschen und stark kürzen, leichte sattelstütze, gute bremsbeläge, leichte bremshebel, schalthebel auf sram mrx wechseln ... da kommen gut und gerne 1,5kg gewichtseinsparung raus und deutlich mehr fahrspass für die kleine.

ciao
flo


----------



## gruenbaer (15. Oktober 2006)

sind 20"-laufräder oder?
dann: schwalbe mow joe bmx-race reifen (330g)! bontrager maverick felgen (320g), sapim race speichen (2.0-1.5-2.0) alunippel ... 
alles andere hat flo schon benannt. kurbel am besten die ganz alte ungekröpfte xt. kürz ich dir gern.

eigentlich auch: weg mit dem schaltungsgeraffel, mit fünf jahren zählt: so wenig gewicht und so wenig hebelei wie möglich.

anna (inzwischen 7) fährt immer noch singlespeed und wetzt mit ihrem bike noch immer jedem gleichaltrigen buben, den sie trifft, gehörig um die ohren.
das hat jetzt etwas längere kurbeln (115mm) wie versprochen in ROT und das versprechen "bunte laufräder" hab ich auch eingelöst 

bestellt sonne, dann gibts auch bilder 

das rad paßt immer noch gut, ich hatte am wochenende gelegenheit, sie auf dem 20" rad fahren zu lassen, welches ich für die tochter meines freundes aufgebaut hatte http://www.eingangrad.de/wbb/thread.php?threadid=4937&hilightuser=443 und das ist ihr (122cm) eher noch zu groß

fürs frühjahr steht das 20" aber auf dem plan, verraten wird aber noch nix 

chapeau
dirk


----------



## Matze. (15. Oktober 2006)

Jaja, das sagst Du so leicht, das "Schaltungsgeraffel" weglassen, meine Tochter(5) fährt mit Vorliebe die bikes meines Sohnes(8) oder das alte Rad ihrer Cousine(jetzt 11), natürlich nur wegen der Schaltung .
Mein Sohn fährt zur Zeit hauptsächlich in Guido Tschuggs Bikepark unter der A96
, das macht Laune  auch für die Großen .


----------



## gruenbaer (11. November 2006)

so, da dieses we wieder nix is mit sonne, müßt ihr einstweilen damit vorlieb nehmen ... 
ich hatte bei anna noch zwei versprechen einzulösen





















aber was das radfahren angeht, gibts ja zu glück nur unpassende kleidung!






und?
was steht bei euch für den winterlichen bastelkeller an?
bei anna das 20" zum frühjahr
und das 14" für meine kleine ist bist dahin auch präsentabel.

dirk


----------



## Zange (13. November 2006)

Hallo gruenbaer und freunde des gepimpten kinderfahrrades,

ist echt super geworden.  ich finde auf dem letzten bild sieht anna doch schon ziemlich groß aus für das 16 zoller, oder? wird also doch zeit für die 20 zoll maschine. sind da jetzt längere kurbeln dran? ich bau auch grad n bissl an einem 16 zoll kinderfahrrad und bin noch auf der suche für die perfekte kurbellänge und kettenblatt-ritzel verhältniss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magic_pansen (28. November 2006)

das rad ist echt derbe genial!

ich würde mir nur ein kettenblattschutz wünschen! auch wenn noch nichts passiert ist, wenn sie zum ersten mal drin hängt und damit umfällt wer weiß was passiert.

ich will nicht spießig sein, aber an kinderfahrräder gehört, wie ich finde, auch ein satz reflektoren. aber ich kenne ja eure fahrzeiten nicht 

trotzdem es eine superfette sache ist, kettenblattschutz fehlt!


----------



## gruenbaer (28. November 2006)

die neue kurbel ist 115cm. klamotten, helm (bzw. die mütze drunter) und perspektive täuschen etwas, hier besser zu sehen: annas cousine (2cm kleiner). noch paßts gut






aber wenn jemand ein ibs in 20 sieht, wäre ich für einen tipp dankbar, sonst wirds custom ...

kettenschutz? och och och nööööö! anna krempelt im regelfall ganz stylish das rechte hosenbein hoch .
dirk


----------



## Protorix (28. November 2006)

ich hab jetzt kein kind, aber ... wieso sollte sie in die kette kommen? 
der ist doch nur dafür da, dass die hose nicht dreckig wird oder, 
und ich glaub wenn kinder radfahren sind sie am ende sowieso dreckig...

edit: das kleinere kind da oben sieht sehr sportlich auf dem boliden aus


----------



## Kint (28. November 2006)

kommt selten in die kette - eher zwischen kette und kettenblatt. super action shots vom nach wie vor besten kinderrad wo gibt...


----------



## Deleted 30552 (28. November 2006)

leute, ihr seit doch wahnsinnig  

ich habe gerade das bild vor augen, wie sich ein "professioneller" fahrraddieb am rad eines 7 jahre alten kindes zu schaffen macht


----------



## ZeFlo (28. November 2006)

gruenbaer schrieb:


> aber wenn jemand ein ibs in 20 sieht, wäre ich für einen tipp dankbar, sonst wirds custom ...



... es gibt, _wenn ich mich recht erinnere_ (ja im alter ...) ein orginal das den ibsen als kopiervorlage diente. jenes hat _glaube ich_ 20". wissen! tu ich wo es wohnt 

custom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruenbaer (28. November 2006)

auch mich _deucht_ zu wissen, wo die kopiervorlage wohnt 
nur _wähnte_ ich denselben in 16"?

der war ja auch custom 
ich trinke in maßen, meine frau verdient wieder selbst und mit dem rauchen werd ich aufhören, so what 

dirk
dergeradeeinpaarviiiiiiiiiiielzulangekurbelnbekam


----------



## andy2 (29. November 2006)

ach ja einen 20" suche ich auch noch oder wieder nicht wahr. 

und dirk der gewindeschneider von deinem metaller passt nicht wirklich zu pedalen


----------



## gruenbaer (29. November 2006)

andy2 schrieb:


> passt nicht wirklich zu pedalen



   

ach du scheibenkleister, was ist passiert?

er hat sich extra eigene pedalgewindeschneider gekauft, weil das mit dem ausborgen beim radhändler jedesmal so ein kopfstand war. etwa die falschen?

bestürzt: dirk


----------



## andy2 (29. November 2006)

yep die falschen aber gluecklicherweise zu klein so konte ich das retten


----------



## gruenbaer (29. November 2006)

danke, das kam gerade noch rechtzeitig ...
dann ziehen wir fürderhin wieder schleifen über den lbs

steinvomherzen
dirk


----------



## andy2 (29. November 2006)

wollte es dir die ganze zeit schon mailen aber ich habs immer vergessen was machst du mit dem 20"?


----------



## gruenbaer (29. November 2006)

andy2 schrieb:


> was machst du mit dem 20"?



dich zu ner kurzfristigen projektsitzung einladen 
die 20" ibsen sind wohl noch seltener und so wirklich viel zeit ist nicht mehr.

r. aus b. ist doch ne ecke teuer und dottore r. aus l. nach einem krankenhausaufenthalt noch nicht wirklich wieder fit. aber auf dem wege der besserung 

dirk


----------



## carloni (29. November 2006)

Hallo Nachwuchsgruppe,

ich befasse mich gerade mit dem Erwerb eines 24" Rades für meine Tochter, das was ich so auf Anhieb im Handel gesehen habe kennen wir: schwer und unhandlich, mindestens VR-Gabel aus Stahl, wenn nicht sogar Fully mit 16-17 kg Gesamtgewicht. Scott bietet ein zwei bessere Modelle, richtig gut fand ich die aber auch nicht.

Meine Frage lautet nun: gibt es einen Anbieter von 24" Rahmen zum Neuaufbau oder muss ich ein mehr oder weniger schlechtes erwerben und tunen im Sinne von verbessern?

Danke für ein paar Infos!

C.


----------



## ZeFlo (29. November 2006)

carloni schrieb:


> ...
> Meine Frage lautet nun: gibt es einen Anbieter von 24" Rahmen zum Neuaufbau oder muss ich ein mehr oder weniger schlechtes erwerben und tunen im Sinne von verbessern?
> 
> Danke für ein paar Infos!
> ...



... letzeres , mache ich auch gerade. 
günstig 'nen gebrauchten stevens (sehr gute basis, da leicht und u. u. mit starrer cromo gabel zu haben), oder scott schiessen. 
die unseeligen und bleischweren 24" federgabeln haben ziemlich genau 395mm einbaumass. da passt dann z. b. 'ne pace rc30  rein, man(n)fraukind muss dann "nur" noch 'ne lösung für die cantisockel finden. oder bontrager competition, alu ausfaller raus (heissluft; sind geklebt), rohre kürzen, ausfaller rein kleben, fertich...

wer übrigens 20" und 24" felgen in schön und leicht und classicretrokult sucht der melde sich per mail bei mir.

ciao
flo


----------



## ZeFlo (2. Dezember 2006)

... ti basis zum pimpen 







ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zauberschrauber (22. Januar 2007)

Liebe Freunde der extravaganten Sanitärkeramik!

Ich fand, daß es mal wieder an der Zeit war, diesen wunderschönen Fred nach oben zu holen. Und was sachdienliches hab ich zu allem Überfluß auch noch:
Kurbelkürz-affairs und so
Nett auch, daß man sich sogar die Seriennummern der zum Kürzen tauglichen Kurbeln rauskopieren kann, etwa um sie in die Suche der E-Bucht zu pasten 

FYI

Urs

.... weitermachen!


----------



## DerAlex (30. Januar 2007)

Hallo Zauberschrauber.
Netter Link, der Vorteile von nicht hohlen Kurbeln erneut unter Beweis stellt. Seltssamerweise ist aber gerade die von Grünbär völlig zu Recht angepriesene M730er XT (beste Kurbel wo gibt) unter den NICHT kürzbaren Kurbeln angeführt. Die von der Materialqualität deutlich schlechtere DX (FC-MT60) soll aber o.k sein?
Da würde ich mich doch eher auf Grünbärs Seite schlagen! Schöner hat ers in jedem Fall gelöst!


----------



## gruenbaer (30. Januar 2007)

also 730er gehen immer wieder gut ...

suntour xc pro verkraften das auch, da wird es aber schon etwas dünner




aber sie verrichten ihre arbeit an einem 20" für ein etwas kräftigeres mädchen bislang klaglos. (sind leider stärker gekröpft, aber der rahmen wollte das so  )

ältere sachs quartz gingen bearbeitungstechnisch auch gut
funktionales weiß der flo 

demnächst kommen ältere sugino GT und sugino compact in die fräse ...

btw: weiß jemand, ob es für kinder (so ab größe 29/30) gescheite radschuhe für spd(kompatible) gibt? anna *will* das auch, ob sie damit klarkommt werden wir sehen, aber einen versuch halte ich für lohnend.

dirk


----------



## ZeFlo (30. Januar 2007)

gruenbaer schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ältere sachs quartz gingen bearbeitungstechnisch auch gut
> funktionales weiß der flo
> ...



... die quarz sind ja auch made by sugino, genauso wie richtey, suntour etc. gehen prima.

radschuhe unter gr. 36 ist eher ein drama, spd tauglich gibts nix. lake/sidi lady schuhe fallen extem klein aus. grösse 3 entspricht im real life eher 34 wie 36.

ein weiteres problem sind die händler, in grössen unter 38 sind praktisch keine radschuhe zu bekommen. kaum einer legt sich die kleinen grössen auf lager. 

ciao
flo


----------



## roesli (30. Januar 2007)

floibex schrieb:


> ... die quarz sind ja auch made by sugino



Tatsächlich? - Ich dachte, die seien aus dem Ircos-Werk in Frankreich gekommen, aus denselben Maschinen wie die Stronglight-Teils


----------



## ZeFlo (30. Januar 2007)

... siehstema  macht stronglight überhaupt selber kurbeln  

ciao
flo


----------



## roesli (30. Januar 2007)

floibex schrieb:


> ... siehstema  macht stronglight überhaupt selber kurbeln



Dass Stronglights aktuelle Einsteiger-Kurbeln aus Fernost kommen, ist bekannt. Aber die früheren Topmodelle von Sachs? 

Quelle?


----------



## Edelziege (31. Januar 2007)

roesli schrieb:


> Dass Stronglights aktuelle Einsteiger-Kurbeln aus Fernost kommen, ist bekannt. Aber die früheren Topmodelle von Sachs?
> 
> Quelle?



Moin Roesli,

die guten MTB-Kurbeln von Sachs kamen tatsächlich von Sugino und waren geschmiedet.
Sachs hat in Frankreich nicht selbst Kurbeln hergestellt.

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## Hilleruli (31. Januar 2007)

gruenbaer schrieb:


> btw: weiß jemand, ob es für kinder (so ab größe 29/30) gescheite radschuhe für spd(kompatible) gibt? anna *will* das auch, ob sie damit klarkommt werden wir sehen, aber einen versuch halte ich für lohnend.
> 
> dirk



Hi,

habe erst letzte Woche beim McTreck (so ne Art Outdoor-Outlet) in Frankfurt
eine ganze Grabbelkiste voller ziemlich kleiner und bunter Fahrradschuhe gesehen. Bei Bedarf kann ich am Samstag noch mal genauer hinschauen und berichten bzw. auch mal ein Bild machen.

Gruß
Uli

P.S. Die Adresse von McTrek :

Hanauer Landstr. 208-216
60314 Frankfurt
Tel: 069-9799200
E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anna! (31. Januar 2007)

Hilleruli schrieb:


> Hi,
> ... noch mal genauer hinschauen und berichten bzw. auch mal ein Bild machen.








papa lebt hinterm mond. 31/32 ist aktuell 
anna


----------



## ZeFlo (31. Januar 2007)

... zwergin!

20:30h, da solltes du schon seit mindestens einer halben stunde schlafen  

ausserdem gibts auch in diesen diesen grösse(n) nix an clickpedaltauglichen schuhe für dich. 

tschau
flo


----------



## gruenbaer (31. Januar 2007)

hmmm, müssen wir halt was basteln ...



floibex schrieb:


> 20:30h



pah! 
sie verteilt nach ihrem "vorlesedienst" immer küßchen.

erlaubtseiwasdemnachtschlafdienlichist
dirk


----------



## Centi (31. Januar 2007)

Sorry! Nicht böse gemeint, aber...

Klickies bei Kindern geht ja gar nicht!  Erstens wegen der Kniegelenke der Kinder wird jeder Arzt abraten und zweitens ist das Fahren ohne Klickies die beste Technikschule für die Kleinen.  Nicht umsonst kommen die Besten Techniker vom BMX-Sport.

*Bikende Grüße* 

Christian


----------



## roesli (1. Februar 2007)

Ganz was anderes aus der Kinderradecke - hab ich grad entdeckt:

In England baut Isla Bikes hübsche, funktionelle und leichte Kinderräder:

Das geht beim Laufrad los...






...und geht via 14"-Einsteiger-Bike....






...weiter bis zum 20"-Gerät mit Schaltung und weniger als 10 Kilo Gewicht






..und da lässt sich gewichtsmässig auch noch etwas tunen dran  

Die Bikes lassen sich direkt beim Hersteller bestellen.


----------



## zaskar76 (1. Februar 2007)

Also meine Freundin hat sonst Schuhgröße 36, diese 37er NIKE`s sind ihr aber noch ne ganze Ecke zu klein.
Bei Interesse gerne PM...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (1. Februar 2007)

Oh, hab das Foto gerade vergessen...


----------



## stivinix (1. Februar 2007)

Danke für den Tipp mit isla bikes


----------



## Hilleruli (3. Februar 2007)

Anna! schrieb:


> papa lebt hinterm mond. 31/32 ist aktuell
> anna




Hi,

wie versprochen hier die Bilder.
Allerdings ist die kleinste Grösse tatsächlich 36.
Die Schuhe sollen pro Paar 9,90 Euro kosten.

Es sind sowohl RR als auch MTB-Versionen dabei.
Ich habe mal 2 MTB-Schuhe extra abgelichtet, den Lake und den Specialized..
Die sahen noch recht ordentlich aus, die restlichen Schuhe hattenz.T. schon recht eigenwillige Farbkombinationen (Shimano-Blau?). 

Gruß aus Frankfurt
Uli


----------



## Quantic (5. Februar 2007)

So, ich werd mich jetzt auch mal einmischen

Ich habe von meinem Chef quasi den Auftrag bekommen für seine 7 Jährige Tochter ein Rad zu besorgen. Die kleine kann fahren (war im Sommer am Gardasee offroad unterwegs) 
Es soll was gescheites werden.  


Die Isla Bikes sehen gar nicht soch schlecht aus, jedenfalls bisher das beste von der Stange was ich gesehen habe. 
Nur die Größenangaben wundern mich etwas. Bei dem 20" Modell wird "5+"  und bei 24" "7+" angegeben. Ist das nicht ein wenig groß?

Hab mal ein kleines Gedankenexperiment angestellt:
Erwachsene Person, 180cm auf einem 29" Bike entspricht ziemlich genau dem Verhältnis von einem 125cm großen Kind auf einem 20" Rad.
(dazu kommt noch, dass aufgrund der Reifendurchmesser die 20" Räder im Verhältnis noch größer werden)
Warum zum Teufel soll eine 7 Jährige mit 24" Rädern rumfahren während die meisten Erwachsenen (größer 190cm) mit 26" fahren?  

Man könnte natürlich einfach trotzdem 20" kaufen. Die Frage ist nur ob das dann wieder alles passt z.B. wegen Oberrohrlänge und Reifenfreiheit (die sehen recht schmal aus)


Wenn das mit den Isla Bikes nicht funktioniert, wird es wahrscheinlich auf eine Bastellösung hinauslaufen. 
Damit stellt sich dann wieder die Frage nach dem Rahmen.
Weis jemand wo man sowas bauen lassen könnte ohne dass der Spass gleich 1000 kostet?

Wegen der Geometrie:
Ich würde einfach einen 29"er Rahmen mittlerer Größe um den Faktor 0,7 verkleinern. Sollte es eigentlich passen, oder?

Insgesamt darf das Rad ca. 500 kosten.


Tipps und anregungen erwünscht  

Stocki


----------



## stivinix (11. Februar 2007)

Hallo Zusammen!
Hab mal bei islabikes angefragt wegen einem cnoc 16" . Der Preis ist ok (Gewicht 8kg) und es ist noch ein wenig Spielraum fürs tuning. Das einzige Problem sind die Lieferkosten nach Österreich: ca. 100 Pfund (etwa 150) bei einem Radpreis von 109 Pfund!!  
Hat jemand einen Tipp wies günstiger käme? Gibts in Deutschland einen Importeur/Händler?
LG
Stefan


----------



## zaskar76 (11. Februar 2007)

is das der versandpreis von parcelforce? england hat leider wirklich mit die teuersten versandpreise mit deren "normaler" post...


----------



## stivinix (11. Februar 2007)

Habs mir von ups ausrechnen lassen: 108


----------



## zaskar76 (11. Februar 2007)

ups und fed-ex sind auch für internatioalen versand das teuerste was es gibt - die ganz normale post ist www.parcelforce.com auf der insel.


----------



## Quantic (11. Februar 2007)

Es sieht so aus als würde es das Isla Bike werden. Mein Chef und seine Tochte waren jedenfalls sehr angetan von dem Teil. 

Wegen dem Versand müsste man mal schaun ob es was bringt sich da zusammen zu tun.


----------



## ZeFlo (11. Februar 2007)

... unsere englischen freunde retrobikeguy oder scant fragen 

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30552 (12. Februar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/RARITAT-Juchem-M...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## stratege-0815 (12. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen, also ich bin jetzt schon von dem Islabike überzeugt. zu 99% wird bei uns im Mai also so ein Teil angeschafft in 20". Falls jemand schon vorher Erfahrungen damit macht/hat bin ich natürlich für jede Info dankbar. Ansonsten werde ich entsprechende Erfahrungen posten.


----------



## stivinix (12. Februar 2007)

bin auch sehr angetan - außer den lieferkosten. auf der hp sind einige testberichte zu lesen...


----------



## stivinix (12. Februar 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> ups und fed-ex sind auch für internatioalen versand das teuerste was es gibt - die ganz normale post ist www.parcelforce.com auf der insel.



parcelforce berechnet auch ca. 100 pfund (ca. 150!!)


----------



## Protorix (12. Februar 2007)

das kostete mich letztes jahr 40 euro mit parcelforce


----------



## zaskar76 (13. Februar 2007)

also mir spuckt der rechner summen ab 57,70pfund bei nem 120*60*25cm Paket bis 30kg aus... aber vielleicht könnte mal jemand die packmaße und gewichte allgemein erfragen und hier reinstellen? mit diesen maßen und gewichten könnte man dann auch besser sammelbestellungen planen und bestellen...


----------



## stivinix (17. Februar 2007)

@islabikes
Hat schon jemand was rausgefunden bzgl. Versand? 
Ich möchte zwei Stück Cnoc 16" bestellen. 
LG
St.


----------



## Zange (6. März 2007)

Hallo,

wollte euch mal kurz zeigen, was bei mir im winter entstanden is. nich ganz so edel und classisch wie anna´s ti, aber ich finde es kann sich sehen lassen.

was meint ihr?


----------



## Centi (6. März 2007)

Schaut doch ganz toll aus!  Und kein unnötiger Schnickschnack der sowieso gleich wegfällt.

*Bikende Grüße*

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stivinix (23. März 2007)

Hi,
hab das cnoc 16" von islabikes bestellt. Versand 40. kommt rechtzeitig zum Osterhasen (freu) 
LG
St.


----------



## stratege-0815 (24. März 2007)

stivinix schrieb:


> Hi,
> hab das cnoc 16" von islabikes bestellt. Versand 40. kommt rechtzeitig zum Osterhasen (freu)
> LG
> St.



Mit wurden 40.00 £ genannt von Isla Rowntree persönlich, allerdings für ein 20" Rad. Melde mal was der Versand letztendlich gekostet hat. 

Das 20" Rad soll 149,-£ kosten. Gepäckträger und Schutzbelche erhöhen den Gesamtpreis auf ca. 199,-£ plus 40£ Versand sind ca. 360,- oder so. Nicht das ich die nicht ausgeben würde. Aber einmal draufsetzen und Probefahren sollte schon sein, daran scheitert's im Moment bei uns.


----------



## ZeFlo (24. März 2007)

... um mal wieder das eigentliche thema des frederstellers aufzunehmen  ...

es war einmal ein armer alter 24" scotty in der bucht, den kaum jemand haben wollte. voller lackmacken, verlottertes innenlager, grauslich schwere anbauteile 






und da ist diese kiste 






mit allerlei passendem tand  klangvolle namen wie pace, footwork, pauls, sachs, sram, t.a., shimano 600, kss ti, novatec, n.a.d.s, sapim, araya, controltech, wicked , um nur ein paar zu nennen ...

damit "der franz" in bälde wieder was zum fahren hat 









stay tunded
flo


----------



## stivinix (24. März 2007)

Sorry - muss mich korrigieren: es sind 40 Pfund und nicht Euro!
Für meine Kleine ist es das wert  
LG
Stefan


----------



## stivinix (24. März 2007)

floibex schrieb:


> ... um mal wieder das eigentliche thema des frederstellers aufzunehmen  ...
> 
> es war einmal ein armer alter 24" scotty in der bucht, den kaum jemand haben wollte. voller lackmacken, verlottertes innenlager, grauslich schwere anbauteile
> 
> ...



wo kann man die kiste bestellen


----------



## DEAN48 (24. März 2007)

Wer einmal groß hinaus will, fängt KLEIN an......

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (25. März 2007)

ich glaube der klein-kinderrahmen währe mir lieber gewesen...


----------



## Quantic (28. März 2007)

noch eine kleine Rückmeldung von meinem Chef zum Thema Isla Bike:

"Das Islabike ist da und meine große ist total begeistert.
Der Papi natürlich auch. 
- relativ leicht.
- gute KOmponenten
- kindgerecht ergonomisch
- die Optik echt cool

Die Nachbarstochter hat bei gleicher Körpergröße ein 24er neu bekommen. Die hockt drauf, wie 
ein Affe auf einem Schleifstein!"


----------



## Waldschleicher (28. März 2007)

Quantic schrieb:


> noch eine kleine Rückmeldung von meinem Chef zum Thema Isla Bike:
> 
> "Das Islabike ist da und meine große ist total begeistert.
> Der Papi natürlich auch.
> ...



Hallo,

wie hast du die Bestellung abgewickelt? Gibts die Marke ausschließlich in England?
Mein Junior wird im Juni 2 Jahre, ich *muss* ein Rothan haben!  
Oder fallen euch in D erhältliche Alternativen ein?

Grüße, Kai


----------



## zaskar76 (28. März 2007)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie hast du die Bestellung abgewickelt? Gibts die Marke ausschließlich in England?
> Mein Junior wird im Juni 2 Jahre, ich *muss* ein Rothan haben!
> ...



beim laufrad isset noch nicht so interessant. ansonsten erst mal bmw kidsbike oder coolproducts rennrad(coolproducts hat auch die (alten)bmw hergestellt). kosten aber auch um 200tacken...


----------



## stivinix (3. April 2007)

Auch mein islabike 16" ist rechtzeitig zum Osterhasen angekommen. 
Kann mich Quantic nur anschließen. 
Einzig das Gewicht ist ein wenig über der Prospektangabe  
Der Vorteil gegenüber anderen Kinderrädern dieser Größe ist zB, dass ein normales 4-kant Innenlager verbaut ist  was noch reichlich Tuningspielraum lässt   Und auch das Sattelstützenmaß ist nichts exotisches...
Also reichlich Spielraum fürs Feintuning  

Bzgl Laufrad: Ich habe meine beiden auf ein Like-a-bike Holzlaufrad gesetzt. (nicht gerade günstig aber jeden Euro wert!) obwohl das Rothan auch super aussieht ;-)
LG
Stefan


----------



## stivinix (3. April 2007)

_Zitat:
btw: weiß jemand, ob es für kinder (so ab größe 29/30) gescheite radschuhe für spd(kompatible) gibt? anna *will* das auch, ob sie damit klarkommt werden wir sehen, aber einen versuch halte ich für lohnend.

dirk[/QUOTE]
_
Hallo zusammen 
hab einen Tipp für Radschuhe in kleinen Größen:
Ein Bekannter hat für seine Tochter* Kinderfußballschuhe* gekauft (stark profilierte Sohle) und Löcher an der richtigen Stelle gebohrt! Gegenstück innen eingepasst und Cleats draufgeschraubt. Funzt perfekt (die Kleine fährt schon MTB Nachwuchsrennen...;-))
Damit es nicht Nass reinkommt Löcher mit etwas Silikon abdichten  
LG
Stefan


----------



## hophop (12. April 2007)

gruenbaer schrieb:


> die neue kurbel ist 115cm. klamotten, helm (bzw. die mÃ¼tze drunter) und perspektive tÃ¤uschen etwas, hier besser zu sehen: annas cousine (2cm kleiner). noch paÃtâs gut
> 
> aber wenn jemand ein ibs in 20â sieht, wÃ¤re ich fÃ¼r einen tipp dankbar, sonst wirdâs custom ...
> 
> ...



Hallo,
ich habe gerade ein velotraum 20-Zoll fÃ¼r meine Tochter erstanden, und bin dabei es etwas zu optimieren. Kurbeln sind dort 152er dran. Die sind schon etwas zu lang, aber 115er? Meine Tochter hat jetzt eine SchrittlÃ¤nge von 60cm. Das hieÃe dann ja auch einen Gang leichter schalten und schneller kurbeln. WÃ¼rde meine Ãberlegungen zur Ãbersetzung auch wieder obsolet machen. Jetzt ist vorn 28/38 und hinten 11-28.
Kettenschutz? Ich find's gut, der war dran, sonst mÃ¼Ãte ich wahrscheinlich einen dranmachen, kenne nÃ¤mlich meine Tochter. Ist aber auch ein Rad fÃ¼r die Stadt, Touren und hoffentlich auch bald mal Reisen.
gruÃ
mv.


----------



## stivinix (13. Mai 2007)

Hallo Grünbär
Hab mich nun auch an kinderkurbeln versucht und ein paar alte lx kurbeln gekürzt. das hauptproblem war für mich, dass kurbelachse und pedalachse parallel zueinander sind (und das pedal beim treten nicht eiert).
 wie hast du das hinbekommen?
LG
Stefan



gruenbaer schrieb:


> gaaanz andere baustelle:
> 
> ... sind soooo kleine füße ...
> 
> ...


----------



## ZeFlo (10. Juni 2007)

... um die geschichte der kiste weiter zu führen, schliesslich ist's ja langsam sommer, ostern und pfingsten sind vorbei und papa hat praktisch keinerlei kredit mehr bei dem mädel 

stichwort kinderarbeit, oder auch "wer radln will muss fädeln" 
wie erinnern uns, stichworte araya rm20 24", sapim race, novatec? erschwerend kommt dazu: 36° felge, 28° naben, 24° wunschspeichung des vaters... 





 



 

genau -> ergebnis radial, speichen zu lang 





ergebnis 1f. kreuzung 





sieht ja schon mal voll kuhl aus, leider aber auch nur das. die rm20 ist vertikal vieeeeel zu labil als das sich dieses zentrieren liesse 

zum glück liegt noch 'n suntour microlight 32° vr nabe, gaaanz nos, im keller rum.

mehr vom laufrad drama noch diese woche

ciao
flo


----------



## ZeFlo (10. Juni 2007)

... nachdem scotty ja räder hatte, wurde das radl trotzdem zusammen gesteckt.  
allerdings nicht so ganz kredibel  deshalb jetzt nur auszüge aus dem programm, die sünden oder baustellen ausser acht lassend.

bilder sämtliche von der stolzen besitzerin gemacht  und heute mit 35km und 200hm eingeweiht ...














flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloni (10. Juni 2007)

Habe meiner Tochter ein 26er auf einem 13 Zoll Rahmen aufgebaut. Zum 
vollkommenen Glück fehlen uns jetzt noch ein paar 160er Kurbeln.

Wo bekomme ich die her? Oder wer kürzt mir ein paar Kurbeln auf diese Länge?

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## CarstenB (10. Juni 2007)

carloni schrieb:


> Habe meiner Tochter ein 26er auf einem 13 Zoll Rahmen aufgebaut. Zum
> vollkommenen Glück fehlen uns jetzt noch ein paar 160er Kurbeln.
> 
> Wo bekomme ich die her? Oder wer kürzt mir ein paar Kurbeln auf diese Länge?
> ...



solche BMX kurbeln gibt es in allerlei kurzen laengen

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-PIECE-CRANK-S...3QQihZ007QQcategoryZ48843QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

normaler 4 kant und 110mm lochkreis, also kein problem auf mtbs. sind so natuerlich nur fuer 2 fach geeignet. ich hab als mittleres ein 32er (oder ist es ein 33er? muesste nachzaehlen) mit kleinem lochkreis genommen und neue 110mm lochkreis loecher rein gebohrt und dann an den kleinen lochkreis mit spacern ein 22er gemacht. ist nicht so pimpig wie gekuerzte XT kurbeln aber funktioniert prima wenn kettenblattabstand und kettenlinie stimmen.

das kleine blatt ist glaube ich eh noch nicht in gebrauch gewesen, mangels bergen und lena macht vermutlich eh schlapp bevor sie das kleine brauchen wuerde...

gruss, carsten


----------



## ZeFlo (10. Juni 2007)

... sugino xd gibts in neu und 152/160/165 etc. 110er lk 2f, 3f. ab 165mm.
t.a. alize gibt es als auslaufkurbel in 160/165.

bei interesse -> mail

kurbeln kürzen geht über gruenbaer, er hat einen metaller an der hand der das wunderbar macht.
die am sachs new success vom scotty sind dort auch verkürzt worden.

ciao
flo


----------



## carloni (10. Juni 2007)

Danke für die Hinweise  
Welche Kurbeln eignen sich denn zum kürzen?

Augenblicklich sind relativ einfache Specialized Strongarm (Vierkantaufnahme) befestigt.


----------



## andy2 (11. Juni 2007)

alte shimano gehen sehr gut


----------



## ZeFlo (11. Juni 2007)

... bei der gekürzten 730er shimano siehst du ja recht schön wieviel platz du min. rund um das pedalauge benötigst.







eine 175er standard kurbel ist zu kurz um sie auf 160mm zu kürzen. ich kann dir heute abend rausmessen ob das mit einer 180er gehen könnte, bin aber eher skeptisch.

ciao
flo


----------



## andy2 (11. Juni 2007)

ich glaube bald kommt wieder ein schoenes kinderrad ist doch mal zeit


----------



## ZeFlo (11. Juni 2007)

floibex schrieb:


> ...
> eine 175er standard kurbel ist zu kurz um sie auf 160mm zu kürzen. ich kann dir heute abend rausmessen ob das mit einer 180er gehen könnte, bin aber eher skeptisch.
> 
> ciao
> flo



... es ginge mit 180mm






3f. kurbel hat halt den vorteil das man(n) einen kettenschutz "schön" integrieren kann . am beispiel scotty übersetzung 38/24 und f15er kettenscheibe anstelle des äusseren kb's. die gekürzte sachs kurbel hier ist 140mm lang.





ciao
flo


----------



## VmaxJunkie (24. Juni 2007)

Mittlerweile rockt Anna sogar Sportveranstaltungen...






Die hat ein Glück, dass das nicht seine Größe ist...






Glatt abgezogen hat sie sie... 






So geschehen gestern auf der Cyclera in Leipzig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuchss (24. Juni 2007)

Cool Anna!!! Du wirst mal ein grosser Star wenn du so weiter machst.


----------



## gruenbaer (25. Juni 2007)

Ha!
dajunker hadd seinen namen zu recht!

und ich sach noch siewickeltsiealleumdenfinger 

me selber totalausfall die letzten monate und wenn es nicht schon geraume zeit im kalender gefixt wäre, wären auch so lebenselixiere wie der jenenser saisonauftakt, das 1.mai-rennen und die cyclera an mir vorbeigegangen ...

bei allem chaos der letzten monate, abgestorbener privater korrespondenz, vernachlässigter familie und gesundheit, war ich aber nicht ganz untätig. das bon-ti ist über den winter fertig geworden, vor allem aber das bikel von eva:






nein, ich hab nichts zu schaffen mit münchner blechkistenbauern ...
es wurde gekauft, weil es rot ist!

und um dem väterlichen spieltrieb gerecht zu werden, kam erstmal das tretlager dahin, wo es gehört:






ich werde nie verstehen, warum kinderräder rücktrittnaben haben müssen ...






achso, weil man dann die bremssockel spart.   na dann ...
machen wir das eben selbst. ähhh: der stefen aka tuner macht sowas ...






(auch wenn er dabei graue haare bekommen haben mag ...)






sodann gabs vorne noch kräftig abzuspecken 






und uns machten die zu langen speichen zum glück nicht soooo lange kopfzerbrechen:






die steuerzentrale ist noch eine kompromißlösung ...






und der pilot leider etwas lichtscheu ... 

dirk


----------



## Hellspawn (26. Juni 2007)

hm, wenn ich Papa zu Dir sage, baust Du mir dann auch ein Rad?
(sehr, sehr geil!)


----------



## ZeFlo (26. Juni 2007)

...  

dirk, sollte ich es noch nicht erwähnt haben, du hast mächtig einen an der waffel  
die hintere cantihalterung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ciao
flo


----------



## VmaxJunkie (26. Juni 2007)

Echt mal, Dirk! Das BMW-Dingens hab ich ja gar nicht beachtet! Dir hat doch einer die Dattel püriert! Aber immerhin - da steckt ja noch ordentlich Potential drin. 
Es war richtig schön, dass Ihr da wart... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vielleicht können wir zur nächsten Cyclera ja auch mal Vertreter der Täglichbrot-Abteilung begrüßen?
Schönen Tag, David


----------



## fuchss (26. Juni 2007)

nice nice....was wiegt das radl denne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruenbaer (26. Juni 2007)

ich hab auch zweimal hingucken müssen: 6,3 kg
also proporztechnisch zu schwör  

gedattelt und gewaffelt irk


----------



## theofil11 (27. Juni 2007)

...also erst mal ne Tochter zeugen um solche Bastelorgien des Vaters bei der Frau zu rechtfetigen...

OK, schreib ich mir auf die "to do" Liste...


----------



## ZeFlo (27. Juni 2007)

theofil11 schrieb:


> ...also erst mal ne Tochter zeugen um solche Bastelorgien des Vaters bei der Frau zu rechtfetigen...
> 
> OK, schreib ich mir auf die "to do" Liste...



... im internet gibt's dafür auch bebilderte anleitungen 

ciao
flo


----------



## fuchss (27. Juni 2007)

und steht da auch wo man die frau herbekommt


----------



## badbushido (27. Juni 2007)

floibex schrieb:


> ... es ginge mit 180mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da suche ich mir einen ab um eine 180er M730er zu finden und ihr kürzt die auf 140mm, ein Mass notabene, das es im Handel zu kaufen gibt.  
Ich will hier nur noch gekürzte Kurbeln von Fichtel&Sachs oder Sachs Huret oder meinetwegen SRAM oder Truvativ sehen, bitteschön 

Die Bikes sind übrigens alle Spitzenklasse


----------



## andy2 (28. Juni 2007)

dieb kurbeln haben aber auch oft probleme mit den pedalgewinden da macht das kuerzen nichtts aus


----------



## ZeFlo (28. Juni 2007)

badbushido schrieb:


> Da suche ich mir einen ab um eine 180er M730er zu finden und ihr kürzt die auf 140mm, ein Mass notabene, das es im Handel zu kaufen gibt.
> Ich will hier nur noch gekürzte Kurbeln von Fichtel&Sachs oder Sachs Huret oder meinetwegen SRAM oder Truvativ sehen, bitteschön
> 
> Die Bikes sind übrigens alle Spitzenklasse



... die 180er wurde nicht gekürzt, kannst sie gerne haben. es fehlt halt die linke dazu  

140 *3f.!* gibt es eben nicht zu kaufen. 

ciao
flo


----------



## zaskar76 (20. Juli 2007)

Mal eine Frage die öfter gestellt wurde, ich finde es aber nicht wieder - Ich suche die Griffgummie`s wie sie auf Grafton,Kooka,Techlite etc Bremshebeln drauf waren. Da es vor Jahren auch schon mal mit einem Schaltauge wunderbar geklappt hat, möchte ich jetzt gerne für Kooka´s und Techlite´s Aluminiumhebel aus Aluplatten nachsägen/feilen/bohren mit einem Hebel der näher zum Lenker hin ist und da will ich die Gummi´s drüber machen.
Danke


----------



## CarstenB (20. Juli 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage die öfter gestellt wurde, ich finde es aber nicht wieder - Ich suche die Griffgummie`s wie sie auf Grafton,Kooka,Techlite etc Bremshebeln drauf waren. Da es vor Jahren auch schon mal mit einem Schaltauge wunderbar geklappt hat, möchte ich jetzt gerne für Kooka´s und Techlite´s Aluminiumhebel aus Aluplatten nachsägen/feilen/bohren mit einem Hebel der näher zum Lenker hin ist und da will ich die Gummi´s drüber machen.
> Danke



http://cgi.ebay.com/Tioga-Black-Old-School-Brake-Lever-Grips-2-Packs_W0QQitemZ280135239716


hmm, seh gerade dass der nicht international verschickt.

gruss, carsten


----------



## Zauberschrauber (20. Juli 2007)

solche aus Neopren hab ich noch hier, sind halt dicker (bringen im Winter mit Handschuhen mehr feeling für die Bremse und wohl auch ein wenig Dämmung .... also wärmetechnisch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (21. Juli 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage die öfter gestellt wurde, ich finde es aber nicht wieder - Ich suche die Griffgummie`s wie sie auf Grafton,Kooka,Techlite etc Bremshebeln drauf waren.



Ansonsten Schrumpfschlauch nehmen, gibt es im Modellbau-Shop oder z.B. bei Conrad und Co.


----------



## zaskar76 (21. Juli 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ansonsten Schrumpfschlauch nehmen, gibt es im Modellbau-Shop oder z.B. bei Conrad und Co.


Sieht schei$$e aus, soll an den Enden auf jeden Fall zu sein 
Naja, vielleicht krieg ich das Endfinish ja auch ohne gut hin...


----------



## GT-Sassy (21. Juli 2007)

Probiers mal mit dem Überzieher bei Götz. Die vertreiben zwar nur Motorrad Zubehör,aber ich habe mir  damals (vor 5 Jahren) die Bremshebelüberzieher da besorgen können.


----------



## insanerider (21. Juli 2007)

ich hab noch so aufkleber für die bremsgriffe in orange und neongrün..geht nicht so ganz in die richtung, wären aber beinahe umsonst ;-)


----------



## kingmoe (22. Juli 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Sieht schei$$e aus, soll an den Enden auf jeden Fall zu sein
> Naja, vielleicht krieg ich das Endfinish ja auch ohne gut hin...



Geschmacksache, mich erinnern geschlossene Überzüge immer an billige Zangen - und ich hasse schlechtes Werkzeug


----------



## chowi (24. Juli 2007)

So, was lange währt, wird trotzdem irgendwann fertig....

Das erste MTB meiner Siebenjährigen.
35er Alu-Rahmen (neu) und aus Papas Bastelkiste, 
Avid V-Brakes, Gripshift, XT, Suntour,
was man eben so braucht.

Gruß chowi


----------



## insanerider (16. Oktober 2007)

ab heute, 11.46 uhr gehöre ich dazu..woher krieg ich titanrahmen in winzig? 




mama und töchterlein wohlauf und wunderschön....Lara Jolie Meyer...


----------



## felixdelrio (16. Oktober 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Alles Gute, Glück und Gesundheit!

P.S. Und falls sie irgendwann mal vor hat alten Bikekrempel oder sowas zu sammeln .. rate ihr davon ab!


----------



## zaskar-le (16. Oktober 2007)

insanerider schrieb:


> ab heute, 11.46 uhr gehöre ich dazu...mama und töchterlein wohlauf und wunderschön....Lara Jolie Meyer...



Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insanerider (16. Oktober 2007)

vielen dank...bei hibike hängt ein kleiner gelber kona rahmen für 20 zoll...ich muss doch mal schauen.... 
nein ernsthaft....alle die das gefühl schon kennen, seien beglückwünscht, alle anderen: macht kinder! 
Daniel


----------



## zaskar-le (16. Oktober 2007)

insanerider schrieb:


> alle die das gefühl schon kennen, seien beglückwünscht, alle anderen: macht kinder!
> Daniel



Schon erledigt  , er ist schon in "Ausbildung" 





Bitte entschuldigt das schlechte Foto, ich brauche mal einen neuen mobilen Telekommunikationsapparat... 

LG, Christian


----------



## insanerider (16. Oktober 2007)

sehr gut!


----------



## DEAN48 (16. Oktober 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 
Eine Superproduktion! Und das Schöne daran ist die Zukunfsperspektive, man kann noch viele Jahre Räder bauen, auch wenn man selbst die Pedale nicht mehr bewegt bekommt.  
Du bist aber spät dran mit dem Kinderrad. Bei mir stand das Kinderrad schon vor der Geburt da!
Vielleicht sollten wir mal eine Verkaufs- und Tauschbörse aufbauen:

Ringle-Vorbau gegen Laufrad  
oder Syncros-Stütze gegen 12"  usw.

Alles Gute, auch an die Mutti des Nachwuchses!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Effendi Sahib (16. Oktober 2007)

BamBam-Gebrauchsanweisung

Wir gratulieren Ihnen. Sie haben sich zur Anschaffung eines hochwertigen
Exemplar aus der Produktreihe "Homo Sapiens"
entschieden. Bitte behandeln Sie den neuen Menschen mit
Sorgfalt und Umsicht und lesen Sie bitte vor Inbetriebnahme genauestens diese
Gebrauchsanweisung. Ansonsten kann ein reibungsloses Funktionieren des neu
erworbenen Menschen nicht garantiert werden. Wir weisen ausdrücklich darauf
hin, dass auf Grund internationaler Bestimmungen ein Rückgabe- oder
Umtauschrecht NICHT besteht.


(1) Inbetriebnahme des Säuglings:

Batterien, Netzteile oder ähnliche Energiequellen sind zum Betreiben eines
Menschen nicht notwendig. Er läuft ab Werk automatisch und weitgehend
wartungsfrei. Im unteren Teil des Kopfes befindet sich eine anfangs noch
zahnlose Öffnung, in die allerdings in regelmäßigen Abständen organische
Substanzen eingeführt werden müssen. Ein automatischer Mangelmelder erzeugt
einen durchdringenden Warnton, sobald der mit empfindlichen Sensoren
bestückte Magen des kleinen Menschen nicht ausreichend versorgt ist. Dieser
Warnton ertönt auf Grund systemabhängiger Interferenzen nachts besonders
häufig. Dieser ändert sich mit fortschreitender Betriebsdauer. Falls nicht,
sollte das Baby in einer Werkstatt ausgewuchtet werden.


(2) Reinigung des Säuglings


Ablagerungen im unteren Beckenbereich vorn (flüssig) und hinten (eher fest)
sind normal und kein Grund zur Besorgnis. Sie sollten mit handelsüblichen
Reiniger entfernt werden. Unsachgemäße und unzureichende Reinigung führt zu
Funktionsstörungen (siehe auch Garantiebestimmung) und kann das Auslösen des
Warntones zur Folge haben.


(3) Inspektionen


Der Hersteller gibt den dringenden Rat, die von den Krankenkassen
empfohlenen, regelmäßigen Inspektionen durchzuführen (U1 - U9). 
Diese wird in ein Scheckheft eingetragen
und dokumentieren die Sorgfalt des Eigentümers.


(4) Einstellen der Lach- und Giggelfunktionen


Um das beliebte Giggeln und Lachen bei Ihrem Kind hervorzurufen, müssen Sie
lediglich im Reflexzonenbereich B1 des kindlichen Fußes sanfte Druck- und
Kreisbewegungen ausführen und dazu laut und deutlich "kille, kille
rufen. Taktile und akustischen Sensoren im Nervensystem des Kindes werden auf
diese Reize mit Giggeln und Lachen antworten. Diese Funktion ist allerdings
frühestens nach 6 Wochen abrufbar.


(5) Schnellabschaltung des Warntones


In den ersten Jahren kommt es regelmäßig zu systemimmanenten Schwankungen
innerhalb der Tages- und Nachtfunktion des Kindes (diffuse Timer-Funktion).
Gelegentlich führen übermäßig ausgedehnte Schlafphasen während des Tages zu
lästigen, sogenannten "Knackwach"-Zuständen in der Nacht. Um den Timer Ihres
Kindes richtig einzustellen, sollte streng auf Mittagsschlaf (nicht unter
1 1/2, nicht über 3 Stunden), ausreichende Verdunkelung des Schlafzimmers im
Sommer und klare Zubettgeh-Zeiten geachtet werden. Die Timer-Funktion
reguliert sich dann von selbst. Ab Werk ist das Kind auf eine Zubettgeh-Zeit
von 19:00 bis 19:30 eingestellt. Ausnahme: die italienische Produktlinie.
Hier aktiviert sich die Schlaffunktion erst, wenn auch die Eltern ins Bett
gehen (mediterranes Party-Modell).


(7) Gleichlaufschwankungen


Sollten Gleichlaufschwankungen auftreten, die sich meist durch heftiges
Stolpern äußern, muss die Bereifung des Kindes von einem Fachmann überprüft
werden.


(8) Betrieb außer Haus


Es wird ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass der Betrieb von Säuglingen und
Kleinkindern in Restaurants und Intercontinental-Flugzeugen nicht zu
empfehlen ist.


(9) Kommunikation


Ab Werk verfügt das Kind über die etwa nach 2 Jahren abrufbaren
Kommunikations-Fragmente "Will nicht", "Hunger", "Windel voll" und "Alle
wach". Andere kommunikative Elemente ("Will haben", "Papa doof", "Mama
Durst") kommen nach und nach dazu.


(10) Scharfstellen


Mit etwa 15 Jahren kommt es zu einer systembedingten Veränderung des
kindlichen Hormonhaushaltes. Körperbehaarung und primäre sowie sekundäre
Geschlechtsorgane verändern sich. Das halberwachsene Kind ist jetzt
"scharfgestellt" und sollte mit äußerster Vorsicht behandelt und nicht ohne
Aufsicht mit ebenfalls "scharfgestellten" Exemplaren des anderen Geschlechts
konfrontiert werden (siehe auch Haftungsbedingungen).


Nun wünsche ich euch viel Spaß mit eurem BamBam!!!​


----------



## insanerider (16. Oktober 2007)

Effendi Sahib schrieb:


> BamBam-Gebrauchsanweisung
> 
> Wir gratulieren Ihnen. Sie haben sich zur Anschaffung eines hochwertigen
> Exemplar aus der Produktreihe "Homo Sapiens"
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insanerider (16. Oktober 2007)

achja Dean...ich suche bereits eine Basis zum Beginn des Baus. Bin handwerklich leider nicht auf Grünbärs Niveau (Anna rulez!) aber ein kleines, feines Rad hätte ich für Lara J schon gern....

also gibt es Tipps?
Daniel


----------



## andy2 (16. Oktober 2007)

glueckwunsch!und entweder bauen lassen oder ebay!


----------



## Edelziege (17. Oktober 2007)

insanerider schrieb:


> ab heute, 11.46 uhr gehöre ich dazu..woher krieg ich titanrahmen in winzig?
> 
> 
> mama und töchterlein wohlauf und wunderschön....Lara Jolie Meyer...



Moin Moin,

Alles Gute!

Allerdings würde ich vor der ersten Radtour der kleinen Lara noch beibringen, weit voraus zu gucken bzw. überhaupt mal die Augen auf zu machen, so wie es immer in den Fahrtechniktips der bike steht. 
Ich schreibe es hier extra noch mal, weil ich ja weiß, daß hier keiner bike liest...

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## stivinix (19. Oktober 2007)

schau mal bei islabikes (uk) rein!
nur der versand ist hier sehr teuer...
lg


insanerider schrieb:


> achja Dean...ich suche bereits eine Basis zum Beginn des Baus. Bin handwerklich leider nicht auf Grünbärs Niveau (Anna rulez!) aber ein kleines, feines Rad hätte ich für Lara J schon gern....
> 
> also gibt es Tipps?
> Daniel


----------



## paraglider (25. Oktober 2007)

gruenbaer schrieb:


> also 730er gehen immer wieder gut ...
> 
> suntour xc pro verkraften das auch, da wird es aber schon etwas dünner
> 
> ...



Hi,

ich bin mit dem Tochter-Radl-Tuning-Virus infiziert und brauche Hilfe  .

Aktueller Status am 20" Cubebike:
- WCS-Sattelstütze u. Syntace-Vorbau
- Lenker folgt demnächst
- Bremsanlage neu: LX/XT
- komplett neue Laufräder aufgebaut (XT, DT, Alex)
- 105er SW, DA 8-fach Kassette, Centaur I-Lager 

Ich verwende, wenn möglich vorhandenes Material.

Auf der Suche nach einer leichteren Kurbel bzw. jemanden der mir eine vorhandene Centaur CT modifiziert, bin ich im Tour Forum auf diesen Thread verwiesen worden.

Ein Glücksfall. Nun weiß ich, dass ich nicht alleine bin 

Na ja und nebenbei habe ich einiges erfahren, auch hinsichtlich Kurbel...

Nun meine Frage: Wer kann mir eine Kurbel abfräsen, neu bohren und ein Gewinde reinschneiden?

PS. Das Bild ist nicht sooo gut, werde nochmal bei Tageslicht knipsen.


----------



## zaskar-le (12. November 2007)

So, Freunde  

Zu später Stunde und so kurz vor dem Schlafengehen an dieser Stelle für Groß und Klein einmal ein lustiges Bilderrätsel. Welches Custom-Teil (man beachte die wertige Verarbeitung) auf dem folgenden Kuddelmuddel-Bild ist zur Zeit das *WICHTIGSTE* Bauteil an meinem Bike? (hämische Kommentare wegen Unfertigkeiten und noch ungenügender Farbharmonien bitte einmal verkneifen  )


----------



## Splatter666 (13. November 2007)

Moin!

Da kann es ja nur um die stylische Hupe von Feinkost-Donalds gehen  
Meine Kleine wollte die nicht gegen ihre Rring-Rring-Klingel tauschen, ich hab die Hupe auch am Bike  
Bin aber schon lange nicht mehr mit diesem Bike gefahren, was macht die nochmal für ein Geräusch? "Bitte Platz da", oder so ähnlich?

Ciao, Splat


----------



## chowi (13. November 2007)

Richtig, zum Glück hält die Batterie nicht so lange!!!

@zaskar-le

Wo haste denn die Leder-Lenker-Griffe her????

Gruß chowi


----------



## zaskar-le (13. November 2007)

Rätsel gelöst! Die Klingel macht "tut tut, aus dem Weg bitte!" Wohlgemerkt, das Bitte muss sein  

*Geschichtlicher Hintergrund:* Nach der nicht ganz leichten Eingewöhnung des 3-jährigen Rackers in die Kita-Gruppe waren wir über jede sich bietende Unterstützung auf dem Weg zur Kita dankbar. Auf dem Weg zur Kita entdeckte das kleine Adlerauge ein Rad, was immer an der gleichen Stelle angeschlossen war. Klar, dass 3-jährige von roten Knöpfen, die man drücken kann, magisch angezogen werden. Von diesem Tag an war der Weg in die Kita ein Leichtes. Zwingende Voraussetzung: ein Zwischenstopp an besagtem Fahrrad, damit der Knopf gedrückt werden kann. Übrigens egal, ob es draußen stürmt, schneit oder hagelt; der Knopf musste gedrückt werden. Ohne dieses Ritual war der Tag kein Guter. Soweit, so gut. Nun entdecken kleine 3-Jährige mit der Zeit aber, dass man auch mal Forderungen stellen kann; und dass die Eltern bei Nichterfüllung dieser Forderungen zeitweise doch weich werden. 3-Jährige nutzen sehr gern die altersbedingten Methoden des Flunsch-aufsetzens, Traurig-und-gleichzeitig-süß-Guckens und/oder Herumzeterns. *Sprich: er wollte auch so eine Hupe!*

Nach fünf (!) Monaten Online-Suche wurde das Teil endlich gefunden und (teuer) ersteigert. Scheinbar haben auch andere Eltern dieses Problem  .
Nunmehr befindet sich diese Hupe in unserem Familienbesitz und wird den Haushalt auch nicht mehr verlassen. Darauf achtet schon der 3-Jährige. Um etwaigen Anfragen vorzubeugen: sie ist unverkäuflich...  

Seit der feierlichen Übergabe herrscht Frieden und Glückseligkeit. Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass sich die Batterien austauschen lassen!

*@chowi:* die Griffe habe ich aus der Bucht, hatten auch irgendeine Marke, Verpackung aber leider schon entsorgt. Sie sind gut verarbeitet und unterstützen schön den Retro-Charakter. Ich übersah nur, dass der dicke Innenwulst nicht so recht mit der Bedienung einer Grip Shift kooperiert. Mal schauen, wie sich das Leder so schneiden lässt...  Die Griffe sind sehr leicht (außen Leder, mit Moosgummi unterfüttert). Großes Problem: bei Regen und schwitzigen Händen unfahrbar; also nur zum Cruisen/Posen geeignet. Kommen somit wahrscheinlich wieder runter.

LG, Christian


----------



## andy2 (13. November 2007)

manchmal ist es einfacher den besitzer der ersten hupe zu fragen ob er sie nicht verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (11. Dezember 2007)

hier mal ein neues kinderbikeprojekt in ladyteam







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## elsepe (11. Dezember 2007)

sehr ladylike lackierung.


----------



## chowi (11. Dezember 2007)

Is doch ne Fotomontage oder???

Was legt man denn dafür hin???

Gruß chowi


----------



## Waldschleicher (11. Dezember 2007)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Rätsel gelöst! Die Klingel macht "tut tut, aus dem Weg bitte!" Wohlgemerkt, das Bitte muss sein
> 
> *Geschichtlicher Hintergrund:* Nach der nicht ganz leichten Eingewöhnung des 3-jährigen Rackers in die Kita-Gruppe waren wir über jede sich bietende Unterstützung auf dem Weg zur Kita dankbar. Auf dem Weg zur Kita entdeckte das kleine Adlerauge ein Rad, was immer an der gleichen Stelle angeschlossen war. Klar, dass 3-jährige von roten Knöpfen, die man drücken kann, magisch angezogen werden. Von diesem Tag an war der Weg in die Kita ein Leichtes. Zwingende Voraussetzung: ein Zwischenstopp an besagtem Fahrrad, damit der Knopf gedrückt werden kann. Übrigens egal, ob es draußen stürmt, schneit oder hagelt; der Knopf musste gedrückt werden. Ohne dieses Ritual war der Tag kein Guter. Soweit, so gut. Nun entdecken kleine 3-Jährige mit der Zeit aber, dass man auch mal Forderungen stellen kann; und dass die Eltern bei Nichterfüllung dieser Forderungen zeitweise doch weich werden. 3-Jährige nutzen sehr gern die altersbedingten Methoden des Flunsch-aufsetzens, Traurig-und-gleichzeitig-süß-Guckens und/oder Herumzeterns. *Sprich: er wollte auch so eine Hupe!*
> 
> ...



 

Ist das eine bestimmte Marke? Hast du irgend einen Link? 
Ich habe meinen Junior zwar auch so im Griff, aber besser man hat...


----------



## Lowrider (11. Dezember 2007)

sehr schön ;-) wunderbares mini goat


....und hier noch ein bildchen aus belgien


----------



## andy2 (11. Dezember 2007)

chowi schrieb:


> Is doch ne Fotomontage oder???
> 
> Was legt man denn dafür hin???
> 
> Gruß chowi



ueber geld spricht man nicht und warum sollen kinder immer die beschissenen schweren raeder fahren? ich will ja meinen spass beim radfahren haben und nicht staendig das geheule haben ich kann nicht mehr, jeden euro oder dollar den ich bis jetzt in solche pojekte gesteckt habe war das best angelegteste geld. soviel nur dazu.

AD


----------



## chowi (11. Dezember 2007)

@andy2
Da gebe ich dir recht. 
Ich befürchte nur, dass MG kaum Preisunterschiede macht hinsichtlich der Rahmengrösse.

@Waldschleicher 
Das Teil gabs bei Mc Donalds und es nervt bloß Erwachsene.
Die Kinder finden es alle toll.



Gruß chowi


----------



## andy2 (11. Dezember 2007)

warum auch der arbeitsfaktor ist der gleiche und da darin der grossteil des preises liegt.... vom paintjob ganz zu schweigen. btw dauert ungefaehr 4-5 monate. im fruehjahr gibts dann bilder vom aufbau.


----------



## BenesPapa (15. Januar 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

dies ist mein erster Versuch hier etwas zu schreiben. Angeregt durch die tollen Bilder habe ich auch ein wenig gebastelt (und Geld bei ebay versenkt). Mein Sohn ist schon ganz begeistert. Zur Zeit fährt er noch Kokua Jumper Laufrädchen. Aber bald müsste es soweit sein...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/9/3/9/2/_/large/titan-bike009.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (15. Januar 2008)

BenesPapa schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> dies ist mein erster Versuch hier etwas zu schreiben. Angeregt durch die tollen Bilder habe ich auch ein wenig gebastelt (und Geld bei ebay versenkt). Mein Sohn ist schon ganz begeistert. Zur Zeit fährt er noch Kokua Jumper Laufrädchen. Aber bald müsste es soweit sein...
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/9/3/9/2/_/large/titan-bike009.jpg



Willkommen an Bord, Papa, und Gratulation: Dein Versuch ist geglückt; die Zeilen sind lesbar  

Glückwünsche auch zum Rad. Du scheinst da ein paar spannede Bastellösungen angebracht zu haben. Erzähl doch etwas mehr, was es mit dem Kinderflitzer auf sich hat. Von Interesse wären Rahmentyp, Gabel, Gewicht, Kurbel, Nabe etc. Detailfotos wären natürlich das schickste


----------



## BenesPapa (15. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

für Detailfotos brauche ich besseres Wetter. Das Ding sollte nach Aussage des Ebay Verkäufers ein 16" Titanrahmen mit nitrierter Oberfläche sein. Es passte aber locker ein 18" Zoll Hinterrad rein. Da ist es halt ein 18er geworden. 
Die Gabel ist eine abgesägte Trek Rennrad-Alugabel. Die Nabenachse steckt beidseitig in Bohrungen. Die vordere Spannachse ist also eher zur Beruhigung der Mutter. Ich habe ein paar alte Mavic Naben aufgetrieben und mir selber 18 Loch Felgen gebohrt und das ganze radial eingespeicht. Dazu alte XT Kurbeln (leider gekröpft) auf extra kurzem Dura Ace Innenlager. Dazu streng nach Vorbild Fisch-Pedalen aus Plastik. Bremsen Long-Cage von Shimano und zurechtgebogene Griffe. Sohnemann kommt so gerade eben mit zwei Fingern dran, aber die Bremswirkung ist enorm. Der Lenker lag hier rum und wurde abgesägt. Vorbau und Steuerlager sind Durchschnittware aus dem Rennradladen um die Ecke. Die Sattelstütze wanderte nach der ersten Sitzprobe in die Schublade und ein bleischwerer Sattelkloben wurde mittels Klemmschelle direkt auf dem Rohr befestigt. Ich glaube das waren die wichtigsten Dinge. Achso die Reifen: Primo Comet. Das Gewicht liefere ich nach. Das Ziel war, ca. 50% eines Puki Rades

Gruss Benespapa








(edith meint: so haben alle gleich was davon   )


----------



## zingel (15. Januar 2008)

hinten beidseitig radial find ich selbst für ein Kinderbike nicht tauglich...


ansonsten: *Schöne Rahmenfarbe !*


----------



## kingmoe (15. Januar 2008)

Geiler Rahmen! Hat der Verkäufer dir mehr dazu sagen können (Serienrad, Hersteller, Custom...)?


----------



## andy2 (15. Januar 2008)

war nicht zufaellig zizabike aka anatol schatz? sehr schoen geworden kurbeln haette ich noch alte xt zum kuerzen.


----------



## BenesPapa (15. Januar 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Geiler Rahmen! Hat der Verkäufer dir mehr dazu sagen können (Serienrad, Hersteller, Custom...)?



Ich hatte nach genau dem selben Rahmen wie Grünbär gefahndet und bin auf einen Verkäufer gestossen, der die Dinger wohl früher verkauft hat. Auf Nachfrage meinte er hätte noch einen einzigen (IPS oder wie der Hersteller heisst). Der wäre jedoch nitriert. Das kenne ich sonst nur von Gabelrohren bei Moppeds. Ich habe das Ding auf jeden Fall bestellt und das Ding auf den Bildern bekommen. Wie gesagt ist es nach meiner Meinung eigentlich kein 16 Zoll Rahmen. Mehr weiss ich auch nicht. Hier wurde ja auch schonmal über über 20 Zoll Rahmen von IBS(?) spekuliert, aber so einen habe ich auch noch nie gesehen. Ein Freund meinte, da sitzt irgendjemand in Russland und brät die kurzen Reststücke von Titanrohren zusammen. Ich denke für das Nachfolgeprojekt werde ich versuchen einen Velotraum-Rahmen zu eloxieren. Man wird sehen....

Gruss Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (15. Januar 2008)

also zizabike hatte die ganze zeit noch einen nitrierten hat sich aber bei nachfrage nie gemeldet hatte dann aber das glueck einen 16 zoll zu erstehen, du wirst dann wohl den letzten bekommen haben denke nicht das es allzuviele nitrierte rahmen in der groesse gibt, aber wenn titan warum nitriert das passt nicht so ganz zusammen


----------



## Hellspawn (15. Januar 2008)

IBS? Waren das nicht die Dinger, die man nie anfassen, geschweige denn besitzen durfte, weil einen sonst der Blitz beim scheixxen trifft?


----------



## andy2 (15. Januar 2008)

ebendiesewarendas aber vor allem durfte man nie den bruch reklamieren


----------



## BenesPapa (16. Januar 2008)

andy2 schrieb:


> war nicht zufaellig zizabike aka anatol schatz? sehr schoen geworden kurbeln haette ich noch alte xt zum kuerzen.



Hallo,

immer her mit den Kurbeln. Entweder tausche ich sie doch noch aus oder ich nehme Sie für den nächsten Satz mit 125 mm.

Gruss Bernd


----------



## BenesPapa (16. Januar 2008)

Nochmal zum Rahmen,

der Verkäufer war Zizabike. Der Rahmen ist seltsam inkonsequent, es gibt Befestigungspunkte für Ständer und Schutzblech. Das Steuerrohr ist ein bisschen oval, aber das Tretlager ging rein. Die Oberfläche ist recht unempfindlich, aber ich denke das Nitrieren (so es das den ist) ist im wesentlichen Show. Der Rahmen wog glaube ich ca. 1500 g. Ok im Vergleich mit einem gutem Rahmen ist das im Verhältnis ein Witz, aber das Ding war einfach das Beste was zu bekommen war.

Gruss Bernd


----------



## andy2 (16. Januar 2008)

andy2 schrieb:


> hier mal ein neues kinderbikeprojekt in ladyteam
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bin mal gespannt was der rahmen wiegt wird aber noch eine weile dauern bis ich dazu komme


----------



## Zauberschrauber (16. Januar 2008)

Schön geworden! Glückwunsch!

Hast Du den Rahmen persönlich abgeholt in "zizabike"s Kruschtelwerkstattwohnung in F? Ich war mal da ..... war'n Erlebnis ))



BenesPapa schrieb:


> Das Ding sollte nach Aussage des Ebay Verkäufers ein 16" Titanrahmen mit nitrierter Oberfläche sein. Es passte aber locker ein 18" Zoll Hinterrad rein. Da ist es halt ein 18er geworden.



Öööööääääääaaaaahhhhhhmmmm wie hätte die Bremszange bei 16" denn an die Felge reichen sollen? </strange>
Welche 18"-Größe hast Du denn genommen? 355, 387 oder 390 mm? (die ETRTO-Größe steht auf der Pelle) Falls 387 (die gängigste), dann sollte da auch 20" reinpassen (ETRTO 406 mm) das sind im Radius knappe 10 mm mehr und die Reifenauswahl wird gigantisch (weil Standard-Liegeradgröße) .... und die Bremsen werden noch kerniger ))

Ach ja das noch: Der Kritik bzgl. der Radialeinspeichung hinten muß ich mich voll anschließen! Absolutes NoGo!!!

OK, dann bleibt mir nur noch, Bene(? zeich mal Bilder von der Göre auf dem Rad, bitte!) Beeilung beim Wachsen zu wünschen, damit da'n bißchen Luft zwischen Sattel und Oberrohr kommt ;-)

Grüße!

Urs


----------



## ZeFlo (16. Januar 2008)

Zauberschrauber schrieb:


> ...
> 
> OK, dann bleibt mir nur noch, Bene(? zeich mal Bilder von der Göre auf dem Rad, bitte!) Beeilung beim Wachsen zu wünschen, damit da'n bißchen Luft zwischen Sattel und Oberrohr kommt ;-)
> 
> ...



... genau urs 

du hast da ja auch was im program 






wie geil.

ciao
flo


----------



## andy2 (16. Januar 2008)

will ja nicht meckern aber das sieht auch ungut aus


----------



## Kint (16. Januar 2008)

andy2 schrieb:


> will ja nicht meckern aber das sieht auch ungut aus



kein wunder is ja auch kein mtb....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (17. Januar 2008)

das is ja mal wieder ein echter hammer!
liegerad für zwerge - kann er das wirklich fahren?
ich wollte immer so ein teil haben, hat aber bisher nicht geklappt...


----------



## Zauberschrauber (17. Januar 2008)

Hey Flow, ich glaub, Du hast vom falschen Baum geraucht! ;-)
In meinem Album befinden sich ganze vier Bilder, alle vier mit Kinderliegern, die ich mal für Dirk - den threadstarter hier - hochgeladen hatte. Von den vier Bildern 
http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=22703
hättest Du drei entspannt verlinken können (weil passend) aber nein, Du mußt natürlich das aus der Rubrik "was-nicht-paßt-wird-passend-gemacht" posten. Sacknase! ;-)



supasini schrieb:


> das is ja mal wieder ein echter hammer!
> liegerad für zwerge - kann er das wirklich fahren?



Inzwischen ja, das Bild ist fast drei Jahre alt. 
Seine Schwester ...







.... dürfte mitlerweile rausgewachsen sein.



supasini schrieb:


> ich wollte immer so ein teil haben, hat aber bisher nicht geklappt...



Moment, Du hast ein Bonsai-kid, daß seine Winzgröße beibehält? Schwer patentverdächtig, das! ;-) SCNR

Das letzte Bild mit dem gelben Rad ist von Jürgen Ruddek designed und von Agresti gebaut, also absolute Profiarbeit in Alu. Wenn Du's ernst meinst, stelle ich gerne den Kontakt her. Mir schwirren noch 1300,- EUR für das fertige Rad und die Hälfte für den Rahmensatz (kpl. mit Sitzschale Vorbau, Lenker etc.) im Kopp rum. Die Preisangaben sind aber auch schon wieder drei Jahre alt .... und natürlich nicht verbindlich ;-)


----------



## ZeFlo (17. Januar 2008)

sälbär 

siehst du hier irgend ein rad das NICHT der kategorie "was-nicht-paßt-wird-passend-gemacht" entspricht?

ebent
flo


----------



## BenesPapa (17. Januar 2008)

Zauberschrauber schrieb:


> Schön geworden! Glückwunsch!
> 
> Hast Du den Rahmen persönlich abgeholt in "zizabike"s Kruschtelwerkstattwohnung in F? Ich war mal da ..... war'n Erlebnis ))
> 
> ...



Hallo,

der Kontakt zu Zizabike war nur per email und Telefon. Zur Grösse, da es ja sein erstes Rad sein sollte, habe ich 20 Zoll garnicht erst ernsthaft nachgemessen. Schon jetzt ist das Rädchen ja eigentlich zu gross. Dabei rege ich mich selber immer über die Eltern auf, die Kinderfahrräder auf Zuwachs kaufen. Besonders ärgerlich ist das, da ich eine richtig edle Sattelstütze parat liegen hatte. 
Ich habe mich für die Brompton Interpretation von 18" entschieden = 355mm. Wenn es interessiert kann ich aber mal genau nachmessen, wieviel Luft der Rahmen im Hinterbau wirklich hat. Mein Sohn (Benedikt) hatte ein paar erfolgreiche Probefahrten als Laufrad ohne Tretlager, aber seit der Montage der Treteinheit, meint er, er würde damit fahren wenn er grösser ist. 
Die Radialeinspeichung ist natürlich gewagt. Ich denke, die Kräfte sind doch sehr viel geringer und vor allem ist das Rad selbst ja auch kleiner. Ein Verdrehen der Nabe gegenüber der Felge führt also sehr viel schneller zu einer Kraftübertragung als bei einer 26er Felge. Wenn es nicht geht, wird halt weitergebastelt.  

Gruss Bernd

P.S. gibt es eigentlich noch andere schöne 20 Zoll Rahmen ausser Velotraum? Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.


----------



## andy2 (17. Januar 2008)

jeder halbwegs nette rahmenbauer kann dir sowas bauen das goat weiter oben ist auch eine massanfertigung rewel macht sowas omt auch und wenn man ganz nett fragt auch juchem aber preislich ist das zu normalen rahmen bei allen kaum ein unterschied


----------



## stivinix (17. Januar 2008)

Von Lapierre gibts ein schönes 20" Kinderbike mit ausreichend Tuningpotential
LG
St.


----------



## zaskar76 (19. Januar 2008)

stivinix schrieb:


> Von Lapierre gibts ein schönes 20" Kinderbike mit ausreichend Tuningpotential
> LG
> St.



Einen Link fände ich hilfreich...


----------



## cdeger (19. Januar 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Einen Link fände ich hilfreich...



www.suchfunktion.de


----------



## Kint (19. Januar 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Einen Link fände ich hilfreich...



ich bin mal so frei - man muss eltern ja unter die arme greifen sonst haben die gar keine zeit mehr fü wichtige sachen .... 

http://www.lapierrebikes.com/lapierre/en/VTT/product/specifications/KID-20

blau-rote zassis zb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (19. Januar 2008)

Hallo ich habe  es leider im Leichtbau eingestellt...aber ich suche diese Teile....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=317090

Wer kann mir behilflich sein..??

Danke vorab...oder hat evtl. sogar solche Teile...??


ich suche für ein "leichtes" Kinderradprojekt in 20" als Basis dient das Scott Scale JR noch folgende leichte Teile.

1. Eine Kurbel mit max. 140mm Kurbelarmlänge und minimal 125mm, dazu natürlich ein passendes Lager. Einbaumaß ich glaube 68mm
Dazu natürlich, der Antrieb sollte mit einem Kettenblatt erfolgen, ein passendes Kettenblatt min. 36Zähne und max. 42 Zähne

2. eine leichte 20" Starrgabel mit Sockel für die Bremse.
auch möglich eine defekte Pace RC 31 die ich kürzen würde und mir dafür dann die Anschraubsockel besorge. 

3. einen leichten Lenker min. 480mm max. 560 mm mit 25,4 oder OS 31,8 Klemmung. Der aber im preislichen Rahmen sein sollte...den finde ich auch bei ebay...aber vielleicht hat ja noch einer sowas rumliegen.

4. Die Bremsen..
ich glaube nicht das ich mit 26" V-Brake zurecht komme bei den 20" Felgen..die sind bestimmt zu Ruppig..kleine Kinderhandgerechte Bremshebel sollten es sein.

So nun mal ein paar Vorschläge von den Leichtbau-Experten hier....

Danke für eure Vorschläge vorab...

P.S.
Den Rest wie Vorbau, Naben, Speichen, Cassette, Kette, Pedalen, Schaltung incls. Schaltgriffe , Reifen, Schläuche, Sattel, Stütze etc. ist schon in trockenen Vorstellungs-Tüchern.


----------



## andy2 (19. Januar 2008)

kurbel wuerde ich dir empfehlen eine alte xt zu nehmen und diese zu kuerzen bei 140 wird das aber evtl schon zu knapp da gibt es dann aber glaube ich schon alternativen


----------



## Kint (19. Januar 2008)

ist das hier jetzzt nen offener faden geworden ?  - neben den gezeigten von funn gibts es auch welche von ac (adventure components) die nennen sich mini le 

gibts in vielen elox farben, nib vom ameriaknischen händler in isis, jis etc...

135:
http://cgi.ebay.com/BMX-AC-MiniLE-R...eZWD1VQQtrksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem
140
http://cgi.ebay.com/BMX-AC-MiniLE-R...eZWD1VQQtrksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem
150
http://cgi.ebay.com/Cranks-AC-Mini-...eZWD1VQQtrksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem

kommen aus dem bmx bereich - gewicht auf der Hp mit 13,2 oz = 320g (keine ahnung für welche länge)

oh ac hat so ziemlich jede länge gemacht. ihre dh und trials alu kurbel gabs auch ziemlichkurz...160 ?

und bei den gabeln würde ich mich im ebenfalls im bmx sektor bewegen. da solltest du am ehesten fündig werden....

ich persönlich finde die stilttos ja schön. aber wahrscheinlich sidn die dir alle vom gewicht zu hoch.

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-STILETTO-BMX...ryZ56188QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

aber die habe ich grade gefunden...:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Answer-Scythe-1...ryZ56188QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## zaskar76 (19. Januar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> ich bin mal so frei - man muss eltern ja unter die arme greifen sonst haben die gar keine zeit mehr fü wichtige sachen ....
> 
> http://www.lapierrebikes.com/lapierre/en/VTT/product/specifications/KID-20



Danke Kint, ich habs nicht gefunden - Geo find ich aber nicht so prall von dem Ding...


----------



## ZeFlo (19. Januar 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Danke Kint, ich habs nicht gefunden - Geo find ich aber nicht so prall von dem Ding...



... die gabel ist halt nachträglich in 'nen starr geo rahmen rein gehängt worden  lieblos halt wie so vieles bei kid bikes.


scott macht m.e. die besten serien kinder bikes. da stimmt geo und ausstattung, die gabeln sind auf die zu erwartenden gewichte abgestimmt.






ciao
flo


----------



## Scalpel3000 (19. Januar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> ist das hier jetzzt nen offener faden geworden ?  - neben den gezeigten von funn gibts es auch welche von ac (adventure components) die nennen sich mini le
> 
> gibts in vielen elox farben, nib vom ameriaknischen händler in isis, jis etc...
> 
> ...



Super ist das, doch ich würde gerne etwas aus Deutschland erwerben und nicht aus den USA mit Zoll, paypal und den ganzen Mist..!

Damit habe ich schon 2 mal Ärger gehabt mir reicht es damit ich gebe lieber ein paar EUR's mehr aus und hab Ruhe..!

Trotzdem DANKE.. 

Die Starrgabel hat aber keine Sockel für ne Bremse..!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (19. Januar 2008)

andy2 schrieb:


> kurbel wuerde ich dir empfehlen eine alte xt zu nehmen und diese zu kuerzen bei 140 wird das aber evtl schon zu knapp da gibt es dann aber glaube ich schon alternativen



Welche vernüftigen denn..??

Hab NIX gefunden..
außer die alten Dinger bei ebay zu kaufen auf die POST zu warten dann jemanden zu finden der die vernüftigt kürzt und so aussehen lässt das die an einem NEUEN Rad auch Beachtung / Daseinsberechtigung finden.

Also nochmal wo finde ich max 140mm lange Kurbeln möglichst NEU und auch leicht mit passenden LK für verschiedene KB zzgl. ein passendes Innenlager wo die Kurbeln auch drauf passen. 

danke vorab für all eure Bemühungen MIR zu HELFEN..das Rad sollte bis spätestens OSTERN fertig sein.


----------



## andy2 (19. Januar 2008)

weiss nicht so genau wo da das problem ist, kuerzen und polieren sind nicht so die welt. und wenn du keine lust auf ebay.com hast wirst du nicht wirklich drum herumkommen das ueber amiland zu machen


----------



## stivinix (19. Januar 2008)

also das Kürzen einer Kurbel ist keine Hexerei (hab sogar ich geschafft)
Das Schneiden der Pedalgewinde schon eher (habs im lokalen Bikeshop machen lassen)

Das Lapierre (kid lite 20) hab ich ebendort stehen gesehen - die Geo ist ok. Vorbau ist ein wenig steil...
Gruß
Stef


----------



## bardenberger (19. Januar 2008)

Hallo, nachfolgend meine Vorschläge:

1. Eine Kurbel mit max. 140mm Kurbelarmlänge und minimal 125mm, dazu natürlich ein passendes Lager. Einbaumaß ich glaube 68mm
Dazu natürlich, der Antrieb sollte mit einem Kettenblatt erfolgen, ein passendes Kettenblatt min. 36Zähne und max. 42 Zähne

Kurbel von Miché, die Young ist erhältlich in 125 - 145 - 155 - 165 mm, das äussere Kettenblatt ist beim Rad meiner Tochter der Zähne beraubt worden und dient somit als Kettenschutz.

2. eine leichte 20" Starrgabel mit Sockel für die Bremse.
auch möglich eine defekte Pace RC 31 die ich kürzen würde und mir dafür dann die Anschraubsockel besorge. 

Vielleicht mal bei Velotraum anfragen, ob die Gabel des Kinderrades auch separat zu haben ist, ansonsten mal bei BMX suchen.

3. einen leichten Lenker min. 480mm max. 560 mm mit 25,4 oder OS 31,8 Klemmung. Der aber im preislichen Rahmen sein sollte...den finde ich auch bei ebay...aber vielleicht hat ja noch einer sowas rumliegen.

Das sollte ja wohl kein Problem sein, aber auf keinen Fall OS 31,8 nehmen, da dann nicht genug Platz für Schalt- und Bremsgriffe verbleibt.

4. Die Bremsen..
ich glaube nicht das ich mit 26" V-Brake zurecht komme bei den 20" Felgen..die sind bestimmt zu Ruppig..kleine Kinderhandgerechte Bremshebel sollten es sein.

Ich kann da nur HS33 empfehlen, ist zwar nicht superleicht, aber die Griffweite lässt sich auch auf Kinderhände einstellen, zudem ist die Bremse sehr fein zu dosieren und absolut wartungsfrei.



By the way ... meine Tochter hat zu Weihnachten ein Velotraum K2 mit Shimano Inter8-Premium, HS33, Syntaceteilen, Miché-Kurbel, Acros Steuersatz, etc. bekommen ... selbst mit der doch schweren Inter8 nur 10,5 kg ... und dabei absolut alltagstauglich!  

Bis dann,
Bardenberger


----------



## Kint (19. Januar 2008)

bei den vrbakes gibts ja auch die mini varianten aus dem cross rad bereich - ich weiss nicht wie die von den hebelverhältnissen passen oder ob die nicht zuviel bremsleistung bringen, wollte es nur mal erwähnen.

grade die ac kurbeln finde ich toll. bunt und neu in vershciedenne größen erhältlich für fairen preis und gewicht..


----------



## Wast (20. Januar 2008)

Hi,

Tune bietet glaub ich die Kurbeln in allen Längen an. Ist halt teuer, aber müsste machbar sein. Frag dort einfach mal an!


MFG

Wastl


----------



## chowi (21. Januar 2008)

Also die 20er und 24er von Cube sind auch zu empfehlen....

Besser is natürlich, wenn die Kids dann auf ein 26er passen....

Gruß chowi


----------



## botswana23 (21. Januar 2008)

Hi,

jetzt habt ihr mich auch angesteckt.

Ich such schon seit einer weile einen leichten 16" oder 18" Rahmen.

Die von Isla bikes sind schon gut, aber der Versand schreckt mich noch ab.

Weiss jemand von euch wo es einen leichten kleinen Rahmen gibt ?

Bye


----------



## stivinix (21. Januar 2008)

Die Tschechische Firma Duratec macht Rahmen nach Wunsch - vielleicht auch Kinderrahmen...


----------



## Kint (22. Januar 2008)

andy2 schrieb:


> ... aber wenn titan warum nitriert das passt nicht so ganz zusammen





BenesPapa schrieb:


> ... Die Oberfläche ist recht unempfindlich, aber ich denke das Nitrieren (so es das den ist) ist im wesentlichen Show....




habe grade im 97er workshop nach vorbauten gestöbert und bin dabei über den "ibs goldline ti" gestolpert. in dem jahr war dort neben den normalen auch einer gelistet, der als materialangabe "ti-nitriert" hat, zusatz : "durch goldnitrierung kratzfeste oberfläche". war ja die zeit de güldenen parts, also ist das denk ich diesem trend geschuldet. ob das die 100 DM (!) aufpreis gegenüber dem offensichtlich bau und gewichtsgleichen normalen ti modell von ibs rechtfertigt - fraglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenesPapa (23. Januar 2008)

Ich denke mal für Kinderbikes ist gold und kratzfest garnicht mal schlecht. Der Charme den mattes Grau hat, ist für dreijährige vielleicht noch nicht so überzeugend. Das Kokua Alu Laufrädchen hat auf jeden Fall ein paar üble Kratzer bekommen. Bin mal gespannt, wie sich die goldige Oberfläche hält. Auf Gabelstandrohren von Moppeds ist das auf jeden Fall immer noch State of the Art. 

Gruss Bernd,

der jetzt doch noch kürzere Kurbeln braucht. Irgendjemand noch etwas brauchbares rumliegen?


----------



## BenesPapa (25. Januar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> ist das hier jetzzt nen offener faden geworden ?  - neben den gezeigten von funn gibts es auch welche von ac (adventure components) die nennen sich mini le
> 
> gibts in vielen elox farben, nib vom ameriaknischen händler in isis, jis etc...
> 
> ...



Hallo,

falls jemand auch ac mini le haben möchte, kann man sich vielleicht zusammentun. Es scheint schwierig zu sein, das Zeug aus US zu besorgen.

Gruss Bernd


----------



## BenesPapa (25. Januar 2008)

andy2 schrieb:


> ueber geld spricht man nicht und warum sollen kinder immer die beschissenen schweren raeder fahren? ich will ja meinen spass beim radfahren haben und nicht staendig das geheule haben ich kann nicht mehr, jeden euro oder dollar den ich bis jetzt in solche pojekte gesteckt habe war das best angelegteste geld. soviel nur dazu.
> 
> AD



Hallo,

es gibt auch ein ganz nett gemachtes 20" Rädle von MTB Cycletech, Modell Moskito. Gewicht ab Werk 8,5 kg. Aber da kann man wohl noch was machen.

Gruss Bernd


----------



## andy2 (25. Januar 2008)

also wenn du kurbeln von ac haben willst ich wollte eh welche kaufen lass es mich wissen ich sitz in chicago da ist das alles kein problem


----------



## Bikerpifke (27. Januar 2008)

Geilster Thread ever!!! 
Ich bin sprachlos . Das Rad ist wohl das geilste Rad ever hier in dem Forum. Anna, du kannst stolz auf deinem Papa sein, dass er so etwas für dich gebaut hat. Ich wäre froh wenn ich nur im Ansatz so ein geiles Rad hätte. Egal welche Projekt hier im Forum noch kommen mag, es wird nie an dem hier rankommen, respect an deinen Papa 
Weiter so.  MFG Bikerpifke


----------



## bardenberger (11. Februar 2008)

Also, hier mal ein Bild vom Velotraum K2 meiner Tochter.










Kurze Teileliste:

Rahmen Velotraum K2 inkl. Gabel

Laufräder mit Shimano Inter8 Premium bzw. XT und Alexrims DA16, eingespeicht von WhizzWheels

Reifen Mow Joe, BMX-Reifen von Schwalbe ... für den Sommer liegen Big Apple im Keller

Lenker, Vorbau und Spacer von Syntace

Griffe ODI Yeti

Steuersatz Acros AH-02

Bremse Magura HS 33 "Eisbär"

Kurbel Miché Young mit 145 mm Kurbellänge, äusseres Kettenblatt bearbeitet und zum Kettenschutz "umfunktioniert"

Kettenspanner von Point

Sattel Selle Royal Speedy

Sattelstütze Ritchey WCS


Ich glaube das war es im Wesentlichen ... ach ja, Gesamtgewicht 10,2 kg. Mit Kettenschaltung und V-Brake könnte man sicher noch ein Kilo einsparen, dann wäre die Alltagstauglichkeit geringer und der Wartungsaufwand sicherlich höher. Auf jeden Fall ist unsere 6-Jährige total glücklich und richtig fix unterwegs  

Bis dann,
Bardenberger

p.s. Noch ein paar Bilder gibt es im Fotoalbum.


----------



## roesli (11. Februar 2008)

bardenberger schrieb:


> Also, hier mal ein Bild vom Velotraum K2 meiner Tochter.
> 
> Kurze Teileliste:
> 
> ...



Schick! 

Aber eine HS33 für ein Kiddie-Bike find ich recht mutig...


----------



## cdeger (11. Februar 2008)

roesli schrieb:


> ... eine HS33 für ein Kiddie-Bike find ich recht mutig...



Mutig? Ahnungsloser.

Kannst du denn eine hochwertige Felgenbremse nennen, die sich so mühelos an kleine Kinderpfoten anpassen lässt?


schwabenvater


----------



## ZeFlo (11. Februar 2008)

cdeger schrieb:


> Mutig? Ahnungsloser.
> 
> Kannst du denn eine hochwertige Felgenbremse nennen, die sich so mühelos an kleine Kinderpfoten anpassen lässt?
> 
> ...



... sei milde. er hat schon genug daran zu nagen dass er da her kommt wo er her kommt 

uiuiui  kaaa in irland geschrumpft? ich hatte das töchterlein "etwas" grösser in erinnerung.

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdeger (11. Februar 2008)

@floibex:

Erstens speise ich Tochterdeger nicht mehr mit 'nem Bauxitgeschwür ab.

Zweitens wollte ich dir einen öffentlichen Tränenausbruch ersparen, indem ich ihren aktuellen Untersatz eben nicht zeige. 

Und drittens saß sie hier neulich auf 'nem 2008er Ransom und meinte: "So eins will ich."

Da bin ich dann in Tränen ...


----------



## roesli (11. Februar 2008)

Ich seh schon - die vereinigten schwäbischen Väter schlagen zurück  

Ich hätt jetzt eher Bedenken gehabt, weil die Bremskraft vielleicht doch ZU gross sein könnte für den Nachwuchs, aber wenn sich die Kurzen nicht ständig über den Lenker werfen, will ich nix gesagt haben. Demnach reicht wohl auch der Verstellbereich am Hebel der öligen Bremse für kleinen Hände....

R. (seines Wissens kinderlos und auch angesichts des grad wieder gelernten dennoch nicht traurig darüber)


----------



## hoeckle (11. Februar 2008)

bardenberger schrieb:


>


 


cdeger schrieb:


>


 
Beide sehr sehr nett... 



cdeger schrieb:


> @floibex:
> 
> Zweitens wollte ich dir einen öffentlichen Tränenausbruch ersparen, indem ich ihren aktuellen Untersatz eben nicht zeige.
> 
> ...


 

Schade, hätte ihngerne weinen sehen... Bitte zeigen...  



Und ich muss sagen, daß lieb Töchterlein hat Geschmack. Ist ihr dass Liteville zu Mädchenhaft...


----------



## ZeFlo (11. Februar 2008)

@ R. 
wen meist du?

@  
schlimm wenn man(n) als elternteil feststellen muss das die ganzen erziehungsbemühungen für die katz waren.  
und usa als ausbildungslager taugt ja höchstens für pilzgerichte


----------



## andy2 (11. Februar 2008)

oh mann flo du streust salz in wunden muss das sein


----------



## ZeFlo (11. Februar 2008)

... das war ausnahmsweise KEIN maßregelvollzug für dich 


btt ...






hope's muster für betuchte  24" , sehr sexy find ich da hinten die postmount direktaufnahmen.

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (11. Februar 2008)

schick und was kostet sowas?


----------



## bertel (11. Februar 2008)

andy2 schrieb:


> schick ....



Andreas, Andreas, du solltest schauen das du so schnell wie möglich da raus kommst


----------



## andy2 (11. Februar 2008)

bei kinderraedern lege ich da andere massstaebe an es muss nicht mir gefallen sondern ihr und das sind welten


----------



## Kint (11. Februar 2008)

bardenberger schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Bis dann,
> Bardenberger
> ...



sehr schön... 
ich konnte leider nicht rauslesen was für pedale das sind. plattform pedale sind ja gerne mal etwas schwer. relativ leicht (für plattforms ) empfand ich die nc17 magnesium (370 g das paar) nicht kultig aber vielleicht ist das ja noch was zum tunen für dich... 



floibex schrieb:


> hope's muster für betuchte  24" , sehr sexy find ich da hinten die postmount direktaufnahmen.
> 
> ciao
> flo




ich fidne den schöööööön....


----------



## oldman (11. Februar 2008)

andy2 schrieb:


> bei kinderraedern lege ich da andere massstaebe an es muss nicht mir gefallen sondern ihr und das sind welten



seeeehr gut gesprochen! 
wobei ich inständigst hoffe, dass unser kruemmelmonster an titan gefallen  finden wird, sonst muss ich wohl je einen 16" und 20" ibs abstossen oder halt das passende kind dafür zeugen  ...


----------



## Baschdl (18. Februar 2008)

Der Gegenentwurf zum Hope: Billige Kinderrahmen für 
20'' Räder. 250 Stück zu je 1,80. Für Leute, die schnell mal was basteln wollen. http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradrahmen-20-mit-Gabel_W0QQitemZ300199055941QQihZ020QQcategoryZ9199QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Deleted 54516 (20. Februar 2008)

Baschdl schrieb:


> Der Gegenentwurf zum Hope: Billige Kinderrahmen für
> 20'' Räder. 250 Stück zu je 1,80. Für Leute, die schnell mal was basteln wollen. http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradrahmen-20-mit-Gabel_W0QQitemZ300199055941QQihZ020QQcategoryZ9199QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Habe mir so nen Rahmen zugelegt.
Warte nun auf eure Vorschläge was dran soll

Gruß

   Ralf


----------



## Kint (21. Februar 2008)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Habe mir so nen Rahmen zugelegt.
> Warte nun auf eure Vorschläge was dran soll
> 
> Gruß
> ...



du warst folglich einer von zwei (statt der erhofften 250 ) käufer ?   wenn du dein päckschen hast - magst du es vor aufbau bitte mal auf die waage stellen ? danke


----------



## legend-ti (21. Februar 2008)

inkl. blauer Ringlé Naben und Disc, hinten & vorne


----------



## Scalpel3000 (22. Februar 2008)

Moin, hier mal meine Liste bzgl. leichtes Kinder MTB.

Scott Scale Junior 20" gelb schwarz aus 2007

Echo Starrgabel in schwarz 780g

Chris King Steuersatz in silber 105g 

Syntace Carbon Lenker 500mm

leichter steiler kurzer Vorbau 125g mit 25,4 mm Klemmung

Schürmann YAK-19 Felgen 28 loch 325g

DT 240s RR Naben

MAVIC oder auch TUNE Schnellspanner

Schwalbe Mow-Joe Faltreifen ca. 300g stk.

Schwalbe Schläuche SV 6 65g

Sram Attack Drehgriff 9-fach

Thomson Elite Stütze 26,8mm

Sattel serie, der drauf war

Ultegra SL kurzes RR Schaltwerk 205g

AC lite 140mm Kurbel vom Andreas aus den USA..darauf warte ich noch.

FSA 34 oder 36er Kettenblatt

XTR 11-32 oder DuraAce 12-27 Cassette

Kette Campa Record Ultra Narrow


Bei der Auswahl der Bremse da finde ich bisher noch nicht so das richtige...hab gedacht als Hebel die Tektro Kinderbremshebel in Verbindung mit der XTR 960 V-Brake weil die passt optisch zum Ultegra SL Schaltwerk.

Hat denn einer noch Änderungs / Verbesserungvorschläge..??

Die Magura HS-33 ist doch zu schwer oder..??
Geht da auch die aktuelle oder nur das ältere Modell..?

Fotos kommen sobald alles verbaut ist, momentan fehlen halt noch Teile.. 

es fehlen noch:

komplette Bremse

Kurbel

Tretlager

1x Reifen

2x Schläuche

28 loch Felgen (36 loch habe ich hier liegen)

Ultegra SL Schaltwerk

die anderen Teile sind meist verbaut oder liegen hier bereit zum einbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chowi (22. Februar 2008)

Echo Starrgabel, wie, watt, wo?????

Bitte mal ein paar Infos.....

Gruß chowi


P.S. Bin ebenfalls gerade bei 20" Pimpen (Marin Hidden Canyon).


----------



## ZeFlo (22. Februar 2008)

... so eine vermutlich. trial forke. passt imho von der geometrie überhaupt nicht. da sind der oben erwähnte carbonlenker und die erwachsenen schalter geradezu zu vernachlässigen 

ciao
flo


----------



## ZeFlo (22. Februar 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ... so eine vermutlich. trial forke. passt imho von der geometrie überhaupt nicht.



... bei genauerem nachschauen  
offset/vorbiegung sind 45mm, sollte in etwa passen. wenn jetzt die gabeleinbauhöhe max. 10mm unter der, der standardmässig eingebauten "feder"gabel liegt, würde das doch sinn machen.

ciao
flo


----------



## chowi (22. Februar 2008)

Ja, aber für nen Kompromiss sind 100 Ocken recht heftig.

In diesen Regionen, könnte man durchaus an was "Richtiges" denken,
beispielsweise wenn sich hier ein paar Leute zusammentun und mal
bei Onkel Juchem o.a. freundlichst nachfragen.....

Gruß chowi


----------



## cleiende (22. Februar 2008)

chowi schrieb:


> Ja, aber für nen Kompromiss sind 100 Ocken recht heftig.
> 
> In diesen Regionen, könnte man durchaus an was "Richtiges" denken,
> beispielsweise wenn sich hier ein paar Leute zusammentun und mal
> ...



Ich habe vor ca. einem Jahr mal mit Juchem gesprochen weil ich was über eine alte Gabel von ihm wissen wollte. Die Starrgabeln hat er nur kurz gebaut, besser gesagt ein Angestellter. D.h. er baut eigentlich keine Gabeln mehr. 
Da müsst Ihr vermutlich echte Überredungskünste walten lassen, angesichts der damaligen Qualität ist es sicher einen Versuch wert.


----------



## ZeFlo (22. Februar 2008)

chowi schrieb:


> Ja, aber für nen Kompromiss sind 100 Ocken recht heftig.
> 
> In diesen Regionen, könnte man durchaus an was "Richtiges" denken,
> beispielsweise wenn sich hier ein paar Leute zusammentun und mal
> ...



... da brauchst du gar nicht soweit gehen  
es gibt hier in unserer mitte doch so 'nen schorsch, und der hat auch zwerge, und ...


flo


----------



## chowi (22. Februar 2008)

@flo

Könntest du das etwas konkretisieren.

Gruß chowi


----------



## chowi (22. Februar 2008)

Kindas festhalten,

wer hätte denn Interesse an einer schlanken Stahlgabel mit V-Brake-Sockeln
für ein 20" Kinder-MTB???

Bin da grad am abklären, vielleicht schiebt sich da was.....

Sollte ja was so im Bereich 

11/8" ahead, 350er Einbaulänge und 45er Vorlauf sein...

Gruß chowi


----------



## Edelziege (22. Februar 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ... da brauchst du gar nicht soweit gehen
> es gibt hier in unserer mitte doch so 'nen schorsch, und der hat auch zwerge, und ...
> 
> 
> flo



Moin Flo,

nur weil ich in Bayern lebe, bin ich noch lange nicht "so 'nen schorsch". Und mein GroÃer hat schon 99cm, nix da Zwerg. Immer diese Schweizer...

Aber Recht hat er natÃ¼rlich...

Und da meine Kinder schÃ¶ne RÃ¤der bekommen sollen, nachdem sie dem 14" Rennrad entwachsen sind, habe ich mir schon Gedanken gemacht, das trifft sich ganz gut.
Allerdings sind natÃ¼rlich die oben genannten 100â¬ schon sehr knapp fÃ¼r eine schÃ¶ne Gabel. Andererseits auch fÃ¼r viele Eltern viel und dann ja auch "nur" fÃ¼r eine Kinderradgabel. Und ich habe an solchen Sachen immer SpaÃ.
Und dann sind wir hier im Classik Forum, auch das ist zu bedenken.

Also mal meine Vorstellungen:

Um den klassischen Charakter zu wahren und weil ich sie immer schon mochte, wÃ¼rde ich eine segmentierte Gabel a la YoEddy! aus Stahl wÃ¤hlen. Allerdings mit Gabelscheiden, die sich zum Ausfallende hin verjÃ¼ngen, das lÃ¤Ãt sie bei der kleinen GrÃ¶Ãe nicht so massiv aussehen. FÃ¼r Unicrown in 20" gibt es keine leichten Gabelscheiden, auÃerdem finde ich Unicrown Gabeln langweilig.

Hier mal ein Bild, wie ich mir das vorstelle:





Es fehlen natÃ¼rlich noch die Cantisockel.

Mal ein paar nÃ¤here Angaben, was es gibt:
Alle Rohre sind CroMo in derselben QualitÃ¤t, die ich auch fÃ¼r "richtige" Gabeln verwende.
Die Rohre werden geschweiÃt, die Ausfallenden und Cantisockel gelÃ¶tet und der KonustrÃ¤ger silbergelÃ¶tet.
Die Ausfallenden kÃ¶nnten auf Wunsch mit oder ohne Ãsen fÃ¼r Schutzbleche sein.
Ebenso auf Wunsch eine Bohrung im Schaft zur Befestigung des Schutzbleches.
GabeleinbauhÃ¶he, Vorlauf (Offset, Rake, Vorbiegung) und SchaftlÃ¤nge nach Wunsch.
Ebenso nach Wunsch 1" oder 1 1/8", Gewinde oder Ahead.
NÃ¶tige Angaben sind noch Reifenbreite und Felgenbreite und Durchmesser (bei 22" in der Regel 406mm). Die FelgenmaÃe sind wichtig fÃ¼r die optimale Position der Cantisockel.
Das Gewicht sollte je nach AusfÃ¼hrung im 7xx Gramm Bereich liegen.
Es gibt eine Rechnung, GewÃ¤hrleistung und Garantie.

Was es nicht gibt:
Ãblicherweise verwende ich nur rostfreie Ausfallenden, die ich speziell fÃ¼r mich machen lasse. Das geht hier nicht, da deren Verarbeitung erheblich aufwendiger ist und sie selbst natÃ¼rlich auch teurer sind als Normale.
Es gibt weder Lack noch Pulverbeschichtung. Meine Sachen werden sonst naÃlackiert ab 5 Schichten aufwÃ¤rts. Das geht hier natÃ¼rlich nicht. Selbst eine vernÃ¼nftige Pulverung sitzt bei 100â¬ nicht drin, nicht mal eine schlechte. Da sowiso jeder eine Wunschfarbe haben wird, kÃ¼mmert sich am Besten jeder um die Beschichtung in der QualitÃ¤t und Farbe seiner Wahl.
Es wird nicht mehr als 10 Gabeln geben. So viel SpaÃ mir solche Aktionen machen, so wollen doch auch meine Kinder essen.  Und jeder, der sich ein wenig auskennt, weiÃ, daÃ bei den 100â¬ fÃ¼r eine MaÃgabel im Grunde nichts verdient ist. Deshalb soll das ein Angebot hier fÃ¼r die Leute des Classic-Forums mit Kindern sein. Eventuell werde ich deshalb je nach Nachfrage Anfragen ablehnen mÃ¼ssen.
Es wird die Gabel nicht in zwei Wochen geben. Ein realistischer Termin ist Juni oder Juli, ich habe leider viel zu tun und muÃ das sowiso dazwischenschieben.

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe,
Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (22. Februar 2008)

flo


----------



## Scalpel3000 (23. Februar 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ... so eine vermutlich. trial forke. passt imho von der geometrie Ã¼berhaupt nicht. da sind der oben erwÃ¤hnte carbonlenker und die erwachsenen schalter geradezu zu vernachlÃ¤ssigen
> 
> ciao
> flo



Also die geht nicht oder wie..???
Warum denn nicht..??
Kann man damit das MTB nicht lenken..?

Also ich bin vor 37 jahren mit 6-jahren nicht so ein "geiles-Teil" gefahren...

Das Rad steht aber mit der Gabel GUT da..und die Gabel ist sofort verfÃ¼gbar...ohne wenn und aber und noch mit Lack etc....also nur bestellen und 1-2 tage spÃ¤ter steht die zum einbau bereit, die matt-schwarze-farbe passt wie ab werk auf das SCOTT Scale.
AuÃerdem 95,-â¬ fÃ¼r ne Alu-Starr-Gabel finde ich O.K...

Ich hasse die Warterei auf Teile die es lt. katalog gibt aber keiner so richtig besorgen kann, davon hab ich die Schnauze voll, das reicht mir bei meinen MTB's zu genÃ¼ge.....
selbst bei dem 20" NEU-Rad projekt wird man damit tÃ¤glich konfrontiert, siehe Gabelangebot..ohne Lack/Pulver mir rostenden Ausfallenden...ab evtl. Juli verfÃ¼gbar..was soll das denn..??? da ist mein Sohn bald 7-jahre und ich brauche ein halbes bis dreiviertel jahr um ein 20" kinderrad aufzubauen..wen soll man denn das in der nahen Verwandschaft verdeutlichen..? 

Den carbon Lenker habe ich bekommen weil die enden durch unsachgemÃ¤Ães anziehen von barends gebrochen waren, kann man selbstverstÃ¤ndlich bei defekt/bedarf nochmal Ã¤ndern wenn der kaputt geht.

Der Attack Drehgriff hat den gleichen durchmesser wie der originale SHIMANO Revo-Shift..und warum mit 9-fach Ã¼berfordert..??
Ob der sich im einsatz drehen lÃ¤sst wird sich zeigen.

Der serienmÃ¤Ãig montierte Werfer kommt doch nicht zum einsatz , das Scott hat doch bei mir nur 1-Kettenblatt.
Ãberfordert sehe ich Kinder mit 6-jahren und vorne 3-fach wie das KTM 20" Kinder MTB..aber ob die hinten 7/8 oder 9 Ritzel haben spielt doch wirklich keine Rolle.

zu bestellen ist die Gabel hier:
http://www.biketrial.de/










P.S.
ich mag auch an einem NEUEN Rad kein selbstgefrickeltes Zeugs das aussieht als wÃ¤re es 10jahre alt und nur optisch aufpoliert ist..wie z.b. alte Kurbel gekÃ¼rzt und poliert.


----------



## cdeger (23. Februar 2008)

@ skalpel

(das erklärt einiges  )

Vergleiche doch mal die Einbauhöhen der Echo-Gabel mit derjenigen des Velotraum-20-Zöllers. Na? Eben. Selbstverständlich lässt sich das kleine Scott mit deiner Traumgabel noch lenken - aber wie?

Ach ja: Deine Einlassungen zum weiter oben geäußerten Angebot, für wirklich kleines Geld Custom-Gabeln anzufertigen, die denen unserer eigenen Classicer in vielen Fällen einiges voraus haben, sind an Peinlichkeit schwer zu überbieten. Meine Meinung.


----------



## hoeckle (23. Februar 2008)

cdeger schrieb:


> @ skalpel
> 
> (das erklärt einiges  )
> 
> ...


 
Nicht nur Deine und und ich hoffe Edelziege liest einfach darüber hinweg! Wäre schade für die glücklichen Kiddies, wenn das Projekt, durch so gedankenlose Äusserungen vorbelastet wäre.


----------



## Kint (23. Februar 2008)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> ...
> Das Rad steht aber mit der Gabel GUT da..und die Gabel ist sofort verfügbar...ohne wenn und aber und noch mit Lack etc....also nur bestellen und 1-2 tage später steht die zum einbau bereit, die matt-schwarze-farbe passt wie ab werk auf das SCOTT Scale.
> Außerdem 95,- für ne Alu-Starr-Gabel finde ich O.K...
> 
> ...



jeder wie er mag, der eine holt sich für nen tausender eben den neusten, leichtesten, carbon rahmen aus taiwan mit eingebauten verfallsdatum, der andere lässt sich eben von hand eine schönheit in stahl gießen. 

ich persönlich finde es schon löblich dass sich ein vater mehr, gedanken über ein aufgebautes kidnerrad vs dem von der stange macht, und wenn scalpel mit der echo gabel glücklich wird ( und vor allem sein kind das ist ja das wichtige) so ists mir recht...

das angebot der edelziege aka gebla custom bauer gemacht hat ist für mich aber einfach nur bewundernswert, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, was da alles dahintersteckt:

http://www.gebla.de/Antrieb und Anspruch/index1.html


----------



## ZeFlo (23. Februar 2008)

cdeger schrieb:


> @ skalpel
> 
> (das erklärt einiges  )
> 
> ...



... danke!

@ scalpel.

der thread ist mir zu schade um ihn von einem ignoranten kaputt machen zu lassen.  ich denke ich spreche für die meisten wenn ich sage, wir können problemlos in zukunft auf deine beiträge verzichten.

2ct
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (23. Februar 2008)

und nur zur info 1 mal 9 birgt auch so seine risiken was die kettenlinie angeht aber das ist nur meine meinung und man ueberfordert sie rein technisch nicht sondern das logische verstaendnis warum eine schaltung wie und wann was macht ob 3 mal 9 oder ein mal 9 ist da egal hinbekommen ist keine frage, ich nehme uebrigens auch keine drehgriffschalter weil ich auch bedenken wegen der handkraefte habe, obwohl ich persoenlich nichts anderes fahre

but what do i know


----------



## Edelziege (23. Februar 2008)

Moin Moin,

ich habe geahnt, daÃ so was kommen wird und habe deshalb mehrere Stunden darÃ¼ber nachgedacht, ob ich es Ã¼berhaupt machen soll.

@Scalpel: Es ist in Ordnung, wenn Du so denkst. Es ist ja die Regel, so zu denken. Allerdings ist das eine Denkweise, die hier im Classic-Forum nicht die Regel ist. Hier denken die meisten schon Ã¼ber das Rad des Nachwuchses nach, bevor sie wissen, ob es ein Junge oder MÃ¤dchen wird.  Und es ist vÃ¶llig normal, fÃ¼r den Aufbau eines Rades Jahre zu benÃ¶tigen. Das fertige Rad unterscheidet sich ja auch von dem, das es beim HÃ¤ndler zur vorÃ¶sterlichen Zeit zu kaufen gibt. Ob man das wertschÃ¤tzen kann, ist eine andere Sache. Viele kÃ¶nnen ja auch nicht verstehen, daÃ man einen Oldtimer fÃ¤hrt oder in einem Fachwerkhaus wohnt. Das muÃ halt jeder selbst wissen und in seiner Welt glÃ¼cklich werden.
Ob die von Dir gewÃ¤hlte Gabel in dem Rad Sinn macht oder nicht, hat damit nichts zu tun. Mein Angebot war nicht gegen diese Gabel gerichtet. Die tut bestimmt ihren Dienst, wenn die Geometrie stimmt.
DaÃ ich die Gabeln nicht in wenigen Tagen liefern kann, ist natÃ¼rlich schade und ich wÃ¼rde es gerne Ã¤ndern. Das geht aber nicht, wenn ich bei meinem Prizip bleiben mÃ¶chte, alles selbst zu machen. Dieses Prinzip ist fÃ¼r mich nÃ¶tig, um wirkliche QualitÃ¤t zu garantieren. Die Ausfallenden und der fehlende Lack sind einfach eine Geldfrage. Eine Gabel verschlingt etwa drei Stunden reine Arbeitszeit. Dazu kommt das Material und die Zeiten, die nicht direkte Arbeit sind, zum Beispiel das Schreiben hier, die Bestellungen des Materials, der Versand usw. Bei meiner Autowerkstatt bekomme ich fÃ¼r 100â¬ eine Stunde Arbeitszeit ohne Material...
Etwas Ã¼bel stÃ¶Ãt mir allerdings das "selbstgefrickelt" auf. Ich denke, gerade dieser thread hier zeigt sehr deutlich, was fÃ¼r schÃ¶ne Dinge handwerkliche Arbeit hervorbringen kann. Und meiner Meinung nach liegt das Niveau dieser Dinge weit Ã¼ber dem der Fahrradteile, die man gemeinhin kaufen kann. Ich gucke mir ja regelmÃ¤Ãig an, wie die FahrrÃ¤der dieser Welt entstehen und kann das ganz gut vergleichen.

FÃ¼r die sinnvollste Schaltung halte ich bei RÃ¤dern fÃ¼r kleine Kinder immer noch eine Dreigangnabe mit RÃ¼cktritt. Allerdings sollte es eine von Shimano oder bei SRAM die I3 sein, damit sie auch fÃ¼r KinderhÃ¤nde schaltbar ist.
Aus Freundeskreisen ist mir allerdings bekannt, daÃ die Kinder dann doch irgendwann eine "richtige" Schaltung wie der Papa mÃ¶chten, also eine Kettenschaltung. 

@cdeger und allen anderen Vielen Dank! Diese Sichtweise lÃ¤sst das Classic-Forum das sein, was es ist.

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe,
Georg


----------



## Scalpel3000 (23. Februar 2008)

mit selbstgefrickel meinte ich auch auch nicht deine Gabel....

Ich möchte mir auch keine Gedanken von der Geburt an bis zum 6 lebensjahr machen wie und was ich alles brauche um ein leichtes Kinder MTB zu bauen..

Ich bin auch nicht hier in eurem Classicbereich weil ich alte Räder schön finde, oder nur blöde Kommentare ablassen möchte, sondern nur weil ich hier scheinbar die einzigen Informativen beiträge bekomme die zum Aufbau /ändern eines 20" MTB beitragen.

Es geht mir auch mehr darum das ich ein große Anzahl Leute kenne die selbst Radverrückt sind (keine classic-Räder, nur aktuelles Material) und auch Nachwuchs haben aber genau wie ich auch kein 20" Rad bekommen das unter 8,5kg wiegt, oder besser gesagt was ab WERK leicht und haltbar ist.
Obwohl es eine vielzahl an serienmäßigen Teilen gibt findet man scheinbar keinen Hersteller der das bisher erkannt hat das sich auch in dieser Sparte der ein oder andere EUR zu verdienen lässt.  

MTB/RR die 5/6 oder auch 8 tsd EUR kosten werden doch auch GUT verkauft, warum solte man denn nicht ein 20" / 24" schönes leiches Bike verkauft bekommen das so ab 1000,- aufwärts kostet..??

Ne, man findet nur bockschweres Zeug (11,7kg und mehr) für 350,-...mit schlecht laufenden Rädern und minderwertiger gesamt-Qualität, wenn man bedenkt das die Kids vielleicht so ca. 20KG wiegen...

O.K. 

Danke für eure netten Beiträge , ich werde versuchen mich hier nicht mehr auszulassen...


----------



## ZeFlo (23. Februar 2008)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> ..
> 
> MTB/RR die 5/6 oder auch 8 tsd EUR kosten werden doch auch GUT verkauft, warum solte man denn nicht ein 20" / 24" schÃ¶nes leiches Bike verkauft bekommen das so ab 1000,-â¬ aufwÃ¤rts kostet..??
> 
> Ne, man findet nur bockschweres Zeug (11,7kg und mehr) fÃ¼r 350,-â¬...mit schlecht laufenden RÃ¤dern und minderwertiger gesamt-QualitÃ¤t, wenn man bedenkt das die Kids vielleicht so ca. 20KG wiegen.......



... aber die mehrzahl genau dieser gruppe ist eben nicht bereit soviel geld fÃ¼r 'nen kinderradl, und dann auch noch in 20", hinzulegen.

die einzig halbwegs passende variante ist das mtb-cycletech moskito. 






wiegt 8,8 kg und kostet ca. 600 oiro.

ciao
flo


----------



## bighit_fsr (23. Februar 2008)

absolut off topic:
ich glaube nicht, dass die Verkaufszahlen von Rädern > 5k so nennenswert sind.
Noch dazu wird das oft ein "null-auf-null"-Geschäft für den Verkäufer. Ein Kunder der die Kohle ausgibt erwartet besondere Behandlung (Service) und nach möglichkeit noch ein prozentuales Entgegenkommen.
Mein Stammdealer hat im letzten Jahr eine Familie komplett ausgestattet mit neuen Specialiced Carbon (mz). Das waren vier mal der gleiche/selbe Rahmen, vier mal Rohloff, vier mal Tune-Kurbeln und vier mal Pace Gabeln....
Insgesamt wäre ein VK von ca. 35k rausgekommen.
Er hat das Geschäft gemacht, aber er hat mir (glaubhaft) versichert, dass er an dem Deal nicht wirklich viel verdient, ausser Ruhm und Ehre.

Von daher glaube ich auch nicht dass Kinderräder > 1k in nennenswerter Stückzahl abgesetzt werden könnten. Zu wenig Interesse auf beiden Seiten.
Noch dazu wissen die Kinder das kaum zu schätzen, das Teil fliegt dann halt in den Dreck. (Ich hoffe Anna, die sehen konnte wie ihr neues Rad entsteht geht da ein wenig sorgsamer mit um.)

Zurück on Topic:
musst ich einfach los werden.


----------



## chowi (23. Februar 2008)

@Edelziege,

in Sachen Bezahlbarkeit und schnellerer Verfügbarkeit
oder wie auch immer, wäre es nicht möglich

(20") Gabelbeine ala Bontrager beispielsweise für den Mag 21 Gabelkopf
zu bauen, sowas hat doch jeder noch rumliegen und dann haben wir auch eindeutig Classic-Bezug???

Gruß chowi


----------



## roesli (24. Februar 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ...
> 
> die einzig halbwegs passende variante ist das mtb-cycletech moskito.
> wiegt 8,8 kg und kostet ca. 600 oiro.



Welcher Umrechungskurs gilt denn in Konstanz  

Das Radl kostet bei uns in der aktuellsten Version 600 Schweizer Fränkli - was so etwa 360 Euro entspricht.

Butch hat ja manchmal schon etwas erklärungsbedürftige Preise, den Umrechnungskurs trau ich ihm aber auch wieder nicht zu  

Mit dem Moskito fährt übrigens mein Patenkind rum, und es macht ihr tierisch Spass. Und man braucht weder feinmechanisches Talent noch Ingenieurskünste, um das Rad nochmals um ein halbes Kilo zu erleichtern.


----------



## Edelziege (24. Februar 2008)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> mit selbstgefrickel meinte ich auch auch nicht deine Gabel....
> 
> ..



Moin Moin,

mir ging es auch nicht um meine Gabel. Bei meinen eigenen Sachen stehe ich darüber, was andere denken. Die mache ich für mich, nicht für den, der dann damit herumfährt. Was letztlich beiden zugutekommt...
Mir ging es eher um die ganzen Teile, deren Entstehung oder Umbau in diesem Thread verfolgt werden kann. Angefangen mit dem grandiosen Rad für Anna sind da Sachen entstanden, die sich vor absolut nichts verstecken müssen. In denen so viel Können, gute Arbeit und auch Liebe zum Kind und zur Sache stecken, daß ich das schäbige Wort "selbstgefrickel" einfach haltlos finde.

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## Edelziege (24. Februar 2008)

chowi schrieb:


> @Edelziege,
> 
> in Sachen Bezahlbarkeit und schnellerer Verfügbarkeit
> oder wie auch immer, wäre es nicht möglich
> ...



Moin Chowi,

absolut coole Idee!
Ich muß mal checken, was da an Ausfallenden nötig ist, um auf vernünftige Nachläufe zu kommen.
Und dann sollte man darüber nachdenken, ob die Gabelbeine nicht verchromt werden sollten. Wobei es ja auch spätere Bontis gab, die schwarz gepulvert waren.

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## chowi (24. Februar 2008)

Wenn du das hinbekommst, das wäre genial. 

Ich würde eher zum pulvern tendieren, was für mich unproblematisch ist,
da ich ne Pulverbude um die Ecke habe.

Es würden folglich die nackten Gabelbeine reichen.

Bei den Gabelscheiden könnte man Rennradteile nehmen.
Oben an der Kronenseite sollten entweder Verstärkungen rein
oder man verschließt die Gabelbeine gleich, was ausreichende Stabilität bringen sollte....

Gruß chowi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (24. Februar 2008)

sowas ähnliches werde ich veranstalten:
einen Pace RC30 Verschnitt nehmen und die Gabelscheiden absäbeln, oben die Gabelscheiden wieder verschweissen, das ganze pulvern und fertig.
Kommt an das 16" IBS meiner Kurzen dran.
so long


----------



## chowi (25. Februar 2008)

Morjens, also ich habe alternativ nochmal bei Norwid nachgefragt,

da wären 20" Unicrown-Gabeln schwarz gepulvert aus crmo (25/4)
im Bereich 50.- bis 80.- Euro bei Mindestabnahme von 20 Stück 
bei drei monatiger Lieferzeit möglich.

Ich persönlich bin aber einer Mag 21 Gabelbein-Variante,
sofern Georg zusagt, in der Hoffnung auf einen schnelleren Liefertermin
eher zugeneigt.

Gruß chowi


----------



## Edelziege (25. Februar 2008)

chowi schrieb:


> Wenn du das hinbekommst, das wäre genial.
> 
> Ich würde eher zum pulvern tendieren, was für mich unproblematisch ist,
> da ich ne Pulverbude um die Ecke habe.
> ...



Hallo Chowi,

Gabelscheiden habe ich. So ziemlich genau das, was Keith damals verwendet hat. Gabelscheiden von Rennrädern passen nicht, da sie in der Regel aus Rohren mit 24mm Durchmesser gefertigt werden und sowiso meist oval sind. Für die Mag21 Krone werden aber Rohre mit 1" in rund gebraucht.

Weißt Du, welche Einbaulänge Du benötigst, evtl. auch den Vorlauf? 406er Felgen?

Verstärkungen und Cantisockel würde ich schon gerne so machen wie Bontrager. Wenn schon will ich ja das Original kopieren und keine Switchblade. 

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## chowi (25. Februar 2008)

@Edelziege,

serienmäßig ist eine Spinner Grind verbaut 
(ein Irrsinn, wenn man bedenkt, das dieses 1,9 Kilomonster für Liegeräder verbaut wird und auf dem 20Zöller letztlich ein 15Kilo Hüpfer sitzt!) 

mit Zollstock und Pi mal Daumen ergibt sich

350er Einbaulänge und 37er (wohl eher mehr) Vorlauf.

Es werden 406er Felgen Typ Alex DA 16 reinkommen....

Gruß chowi


----------



## BenesPapa (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

nachdem mein Sohn das 18" Projekt gerade erfolgreich probefährt, ist es doch völlig normal, dass ich mir sofort Gedanken um das nächste Rad mache. Ich habe schliesslich nur noch zwei Jahre Zeit ;-)
Entweder ich hole mir ein komplettes Moskito zum zurzeit günstigen Wechselkurs und schmeisse die Hälfte weg oder einen Velotraum K1 Rahmen. An Eurem neuen Gabelprojekt wäre ich auf jeden Fall auch interessiert. 
Ich habe schon einen 20" Laufradsatz mit 9-fach Kranz rumliegen. Jetzt stellt sich nach Euren Beiträgen natürlich die Frage, wie Sohnemann die Gänge wechseln soll. Wenn ihm 9 zuviel sind, kann er ja im achten Gang einfach aufhören schneller zu werden. Ich hatte eigentlich den SRAM Drehgriff im Visier. Gibt es eine Alternative mit geringeren Handkräften?
Die Gabelgeometrie stimmt beim 18"er übrigens auch nicht, da die abgesägte Renngabel fast keine Vorbiegung mehr hat. Witzigerweise scheint dies Sohnemann überhaupt nicht zu stören.(?)

Gruss Bernd


----------



## chowi (26. Februar 2008)

@BenesPapa

Also ich habe ein gebrauchtes Marin Hidden Canyon erworben.
Allerdings fliegt da vieles in die Tonne!!!

Aber der Rahmen lohnt sich (Bilder folgen demnächst).

Dort waren MRX Shifter dran, die schalten recht leicht,
aber deren Klemmung ist ne glatte *6*!!! Da wird einfach ne Madenschraube auf den Lenker gebrummt!!!
Ich werde da mal die Gripshift SRT 600er probieren.

Mehr Gedanken mache ich mir allerdings um die V-Brakes,
die serienmäßigen haben Kinderhebel, aber die sind schwergängig
und wirken wie billiger Plunder.

Die Frage ist, ob man nicht einen schönen Avid-Hebel nimmt und
den Griff mit der Einstellschraube entsprechend zum Lenker bringt....

Gruß chowi


----------



## ZeFlo (26. Februar 2008)

... handkraft der zwerge ist in da ein problem. franz(i) hatte zuerst schwierigkeiten mit dem mrx das sh 600er schaltwerk zu bewegen.
(undbeimiristallespenibelstaufleichtgängigkeitoptimiert..)





hab ihr dann am anfang ein xtr invers schaltwerk angebaut, damit ging es super (allerdings hat man(n) dann wieder das problem, zu erklären warum der 1er jetzt der 7er ist   )

ciao
flo


----------



## Edelziege (26. Februar 2008)

chowi schrieb:


> @BenesPapa
> 
> Dort waren MRX Shifter dran, die schalten recht leicht,
> aber deren Klemmung ist ne glatte *6*!!! Da wird einfach ne Madenschraube auf den Lenker gebrummt!!!
> ...



Moin Chowi,

mach da bitte nicht die SRT-Schalter dran, das sind ungefähr die schwergängigsten Drehgriffe, die es gibt.
Die besten Drehgriffe für Kinder sind die aktuellen mit den sogenannten AMY-Griffen. Die haben den geringsten Griffdurchmesser und sind eigentlich für Frauen entwickelt.
Soll ein Shimano-Schaltwerk dran, wäre das der Attack:

http://www.sram.com/de/srammountain/compatibleshifters/attack/twistshifter.php

Ich weiß, daß die Dinger nicht klassisch sind, aber bitte keine SRT, die sind einfach nicht so dolle.

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## Edelziege (26. Februar 2008)

chowi schrieb:


> @Edelziege,
> 
> serienmäßig ist eine Spinner Grind verbaut
> (ein Irrsinn, wenn man bedenkt, das dieses 1,9 Kilomonster für Liegeräder verbaut wird und auf dem 20Zöller letztlich ein 15Kilo Hüpfer sitzt!)
> ...



Moin Chowi,

das Problem an Liegeradgabeln ist, daß sie je nach Liegerad enormen Bremskräften widerstehen müssen. Und das sie das für Kinderräder völlig uninteressant macht, hast Du ja selbst schön beschrieben. 
Bei Kinderrädern ist es allerdings ein Dilemma, weil sie zwar leicht sein müssen, aber in der Regel auch viel erdulden müssen. Deshalb dürfen sie auch nicht zu leicht sein.

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wubu (26. Februar 2008)

Also wenn wir mal ganz ehrlich sind, sagt der Kopf zu so einer Aktion "völliger Schwachsinn!" - viel zu teuer und die kleine Anna braucht nächstes Jahr eh ein größeres Bike.

Aber das Bikerherz sagt "der mit Abstand affengeilste Customaufbau den es je gab!!!"


----------



## andy2 (26. Februar 2008)

ein kluger kopf sagt zu solch einer aktion prima spart eine menge an heulerei erhoeht den ausflugsspass weil das tempo hoeher ist der spassfaktor besser das kind zufriedener und ihm auch dabei noch wertebewahrung beigebracht wird.


----------



## BenesPapa (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo an alle klugen Köpfe,

gibt es eigentlich schon Messungen der Rahmengewichte von. z.B. Velotraum K1, Moskito oder Marin Hidden Canyon?
Falls noch jemand einen 20er Titan Rahmen hat, würde sich das natürlich erübrigen....

Gruss Bernd


----------



## chowi (28. Februar 2008)

Moinsen, 
das Serien-Marin wiegt etwa 11,2kg.
Der Rahmen nur etwa 1450g.
Gruß chowi


----------



## chowi (28. Februar 2008)

In Sachen Laufradbau wieviel Speichen sind notwendig???

Mein Projekt:
Felgen 32°
Naben 32°
Speichen 2,0er Sapim

VR 16 - 24 Speichen radial
HR 24 Speichen li radial/ re dreifach


Gruß chowi


----------



## andy2 (28. Februar 2008)

reicht bei beiden 16


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chowi (29. Februar 2008)

So, hier mal ein Bild vom Marin Hidden Canyon






Dieses Edge-Tubing hat was.....

Gruß chowi


----------



## andy2 (29. Februar 2008)

den gabs 94 zig auch schon da war es noch ein huebsches stahlbike


----------



## chowi (29. Februar 2008)

Alu fürs Kinderrad find ich schon ok....
Zumal es auch mit wenig Konifizierung recht leicht ist.


So hab`jetzt die SRAM Attacks AMY in den Händen,
hab gerechterweise gleich welche für das Radl der grossen Schwester mitbestellt.
Werden wir am WE ausprobieren....

Gruß chowi


----------



## newsboy (1. März 2008)

mag eigentlich keine laufende auktionen posten, mach aber mal ne ausnahme weils passt... flo, könnt's ja dann auch löschen.  












http://www.ricardo.ch/accdb/viewitem.asp?IDI=530319760

ashok


----------



## stingbuddy (20. März 2008)

habt ihr auch schon ein 26" kinderrad zusammengebaut? mein sohn wird jetzt 8 bei 144cm. jetzt frag ich mich schon die ganze zeit ob ich ihm nicht gleich ein 26" mit nem 38 rahmen aufbauen soll. hat jemand ein kind in der größe und was haben die für räder (größen)? vielen dank.


----------



## GT-Sassy (20. März 2008)

Meine Tochter ist 13 Jahre alt und 155cm groß. Sie fährt ein GT Arrowhead in der Größe 12,5" (26" laufräder) passt perfekt.


----------



## carloni (20. März 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> habt ihr auch schon ein 26" kinderrad zusammengebaut? mein sohn wird jetzt 8 bei 144cm. jetzt frag ich mich schon die ganze zeit ob ich ihm nicht gleich ein 26" mit nem 38 rahmen aufbauen soll. hat jemand ein kind in der größe und was haben die für räder (größen)? vielen dank.



Ich habe meiner Tochter ein 13" Specialized mit 26er LRS verpasst. Sie ist 9 J. und 1.40 groß. Das einzige was wir jetzt noch modifizieren, ist die Kurbellänge, die 175er sind eindeutig zu lang. Bremsgriffe sollte man auf die kleineren Hände anpassen können. Auf Gripshift stehen die Kids glaube ich auch eher, meine Beobachtung.

Ansonsten war es der richtige Schritt, gleich auf 26" zu gehen und die 24" auszulassen.


----------



## stingbuddy (20. März 2008)

grip shift, was anderes kommt uns nicht ins haus. wie der vater so der sohn. der kurze hat momentan die avid speed dial bremshebel mit avid single digit v-brakes dran. sind zwar wenn man den hebel sehr nah an den lenker bringt etwas schwammig, aber er kommt sehr schnell zum stehen. manchmal steht das rad sogar bevor er steht. kleiner draufgänger eben. aber ich trau mich mit 26" fast noch nicht ran, da ich noch bedenken im schrittbereich habe. wenns mal schnell gehen muss beim absteigen.


----------



## ZeFlo (20. März 2008)

... bei der grösse und dem alter auf 26" zu gehen halte ich für nicht besonders gut. das rad ist definitiv zu gross und vor allem zu schwer und zu unhandlich für kinder mit um die 140 und 35 - 40kg körpergewicht.

meine zwergin, 138/9j. auf 24" scott umbau, passt perfekt ist handlich und leicht.












ciao
flo


----------



## carloni (21. März 2008)

@ Gruenbaer: Würde Dir gerne eine PM wegen Kurbeln kürzen schicken, aber Dein Postfach ist voll..... Kannste mal bitte leeren?? Danke 

Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.wein (22. März 2008)

Hier mal mein Beitrag, es handelt sich um ein Decathlon Rad, das zum wilde Kerle Fahrrad mutiert ist.
Angefangen hat es mit einer kleinen Inspektion, einer Durchsicht meiner abgelegten Teile, dann hat mich der Wahn gepackt.
Da man auf den Fotos nicht viel erkennt :
White Industries Naben, BBB Carbonlenker, Avid Bremsen und AC Kurbeln.
Morgen bekommt es mein Sohn zu Ostern. 
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## bekr (24. März 2008)

sind es DX bremsen vorn oder?



floibex schrieb:


> ciao
> flo


----------



## BenesPapa (30. März 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

nach ersten Testfahrten stehen jetzt einige Anpassungen an. Ich suche noch einen extrem kurzen Vorbau. Oder kann man für die erste Zeit den Vorbau einfach verkehrt herum dranbauen? Meine Gabel ohne jede Vorbiegung soll auch noch nicht das letzte Wort sein. Ich hätte noch eine Vitus Gabel rumliegen, kann irgendjemand an so etwas neue vorverlegte Ausfaller schweissen? Die Gabel ist geklebt, vielleicht kann man die Legierung nicht schweissen. Zumindest die nochmal kürzeren Kurbeln ohne Kröpfung sind mittlerweile in Arbeit.

Schönen Gruss Bernd



Gibt es einen Vorbau


----------



## Zauberschrauber (30. April 2008)

Hi Leute!
In aller Kürze, weil ich aus Dirks .... ich meine natürlich Annas geilem thread keine Verkaufsveranstaltung machen will.
Mir ist ein Restposten hochwertiger Kinderradreifen von Vredestein zugeflogen, den ich nun recht billig abverkaufe:
16'' San Remo in 47mm Breite (47-305) für 5,- EUR
und 20'' Monte Carlo in 37 mm (37-406) also ein etwas schmalerer, der auch gerne von Liegeradlern verbaut wird. Für 10,- EUR 
Beide mit Reflexstreifen

Außerdem hab ich noch eine schwarze 140er Kurbelgarnitur in schwarz in 4-ärmig mit einem ??? Lochkreis, halt so, daß man auch noch andere Blätter dranbekommt.
Ich pack mal ein paar Bilder in meine Fotokiste.
Ich danke für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit 

Grüße!

Urs


----------



## Effendi Sahib (3. Mai 2008)

Wer es "edel" mag, damit die Kleinen (nicht) rumMOSERn:






LG Erol


----------



## Edelziege (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo Erol,

ein Kindertandem aus dem Baukasten, wunderbar! 

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## BenesPapa (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

das kleine goldene ist mittlerweile im Einsatz und wurde an der Ostsee ausgiebig gestestet. Die Sitzhöhe ist noch sehr auf Standsicherheit ausgelegt. Mein Sohn hat aber schon einige Waldhügelchen damit erklommen. Detailfotos der neuen 95er Kurbelgarnitur folgen noch (danke Andy)





Schönen Gruss 

Bernd


----------



## fredeckbert (5. Mai 2008)

Ich würde sagen, "Foto des Monats"!


----------



## BenesPapa (5. Mai 2008)

die kleine Schwester war natürlich auch dabei....

Gruss Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruenbaer (14. Mai 2008)

sorry für schweigen (ging nicht anders) und die unsanfte rückmeldung. 

der traurige anlaß (und details):
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=336062

und hier nochmal zur vervollständigung der sich so schön entwickelnden galerie:






das velotraum k2 übrigens als mein tip für alle fälle, die aus nem 20" schon rausgewachsen sind aber in ein 24" noch nicht so recht reinpassen wollen ...

muß sich hier erst wieder einlesen: dirk


----------



## andy2 (15. Mai 2008)

zwar noch nicht endgueltig

aber fast fertig













was adam wohle gesagt haette


----------



## ZeFlo (15. Mai 2008)

... du bist überbelichtet  
mehr B U N T E bilder ...

so geil. 

ciao 
flo


----------



## sebse (15. Mai 2008)

schönes goat - vor allem mit dem king

naben und stütze find ich nicht ganz passend - aber als kind auf so einem bike muss super sein


----------



## andy2 (15. Mai 2008)

ich weiss ich mache mal eines bei weniger sonne, das packt die kamera einfach nicht,


----------



## andy2 (15. Mai 2008)

die lrs werden noch gegen pinke king getauscht wenn ich welche finde und die stuetze ist auch provisorisch, ach ja technisches gibts auch noch 6 gang mit 8,2 kilo, hat aber noch potenzial auf unter 8 kg. und in 10 tagen schon 120 km runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (15. Mai 2008)

nice pink lady. vielleicht noch pörpelne kb schrauben ? oder wirds dann too much ? obwohl die in ausgeblichen zu finden...


----------



## Radlerin (15. Mai 2008)

Deine Tochter möcht ich sein...


----------



## andy2 (15. Mai 2008)

meine tochter wuerde diesen platz gerne hergeben, sie wuerde lieber auto fahren als fahrrad oder zu laufen. dabei faehrt sie richtig gut


----------



## Edelziege (15. Mai 2008)

andy2 schrieb:


> ... sie wuerde lieber auto fahren als fahrrad oder zu laufen



Die heutige Jugend! 

Klasse Rad! Viel mehr geht wohl kaum.

Hast Du Rahmen und Gabel auch allein gewogen?

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## andy2 (15. Mai 2008)

nein leider nicht, aber ich glaube der rahmen hat 1563 gramm, ist ja alles aus stahl;-)


----------



## gruenbaer (15. Mai 2008)

boah, adreas, na da hat sich das warten aber gelohnt. aber sowas von ... 

welche felgen hast du verbaut? velocity?


----------



## hoeckle (16. Mai 2008)

@andy2:     

leider wird sie viel zu schnell da raus wachsen....


----------



## andy2 (16. Mai 2008)

naja dann habe ich noch eine andere tochter die das uebernimmt;-)


@gruenbaer sind alex rims glaube ich


----------



## zaskar76 (16. Mai 2008)

Mal ne Frage zum Thema 16"Laufradbau. Kennt Ihr leichtere Reifen als den Big Apple, und sind Hohlkammerfelgen bei der Größe/Fahrergewicht schon ratsamer? Bei Pedalkraft gibts da ja diese 16",16Loch ohne Hohlkammer mit 240 Gramm angegeben...


----------



## gruenbaer (16. Mai 2008)

nach angabe ist der explorer in 16" 5g leichter, praktisch nehmen die sich nix. faltreifen in 16" scheint es leider gar nicht zu geben ...

die von dir erwähnten felgen sind an annas bike auch verbaut. und es wird (nunmehr von ihrer schwester) kräftig warmgehalten, 







ohne das was hätte nachzentriert werden müssen. so schön zentrieren wie hohlkammerfelgen lassen sie sich freilich nicht, aber das war mir keine 150g pro felge wert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (16. Mai 2008)

Ist das BMW schon verplant?


----------



## gruenbaer (16. Mai 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Ist das BMW schon verplant?



aber sicher. es wird gefahren 
derzeit von ihrem cousin ...


----------



## Hoerni (20. Mai 2008)

Moin,

wunderschöne Bike für die Mädels - ich bin beeindruckt!

Ich suche einen guten Sattel für meine 10 jährige Tochter - kennt sich jemand hiermit aus? Würde mich sehr über eine Nachricht freuen, cheers,

Hörni


----------



## zaskar76 (22. Mai 2008)

gruenbaer schrieb:


> nach angabe ist der explorer in 16" 5g leichter, praktisch nehmen die sich nix. faltreifen in 16" scheint es leider gar nicht zu geben ...


Laut Pedalkraftangaben wiegt der Conti Explorer 425 und der Big Apple 380 Gramm?

EDIT: oh, bei den Herstellern selbst sieht das wirklich anders aus(400:405)...


----------



## gruenbaer (22. Mai 2008)

conti sagt 400g und das kam bei meinen beim nachwiegen bis auf pfennige auch hin. schwalbe selbst sagt 405g. 
o.k. das is drei jahre her. was immer richtig ist, der quantensprung isses nicht. 
forscher vs. apfel entscheidet sich wohl eher am einsatzzweck und wir spielen halt gern im dreck ...  

ein mow joe (wenn es ihn gäbe :seufz: ) läge wohl unter 300


----------



## ZeFlo (3. Juni 2008)

... aus dem kinderrad unterforum 

950supermoto's alpinestars t-24 für sohnemann 





sehr schön geworden.

ciao
flo


----------



## chowi (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo, anbei das 20" meiner Kleinen...

Basis bildet ein Marin Hidden Canyon (vom Komplettbike blieben lediglich Rahmen und Sattel).

Besonderer Dank gilt Georg, ohne den das Projekt mangels passender Gabel so nicht gelungen wäre!





Bessere Bilder folgen später im eigenen Thread des Kinderbikeforum.
Gruß chowi


----------



## Edelziege (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo Chowi,

cooles Rad!

Kann man das Wachstum der Kinder eigentlich irgendwie beschleunigen? Damit sie schneller Fahrräder brauchen? 

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## badbushido (4. Juni 2008)

chowi schrieb:


> Hallo, anbei das 20" meiner Kleinen...
> 
> Basis bildet ein Marin Hidden Canyon (vom Komplettbike blieben lediglich Rahmen und Sattel).
> 
> Besonderer Dank gilt Georg, ohne den das Projekt mangels passender Gabel so nicht gelungen wäre!



Cooles Rad
Was für ne Gabel ist denn das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chowi (4. Juni 2008)

@badbushido

Das ist ne RS Mag 21 Gabelkrone mit passenden Gabelbeinen 
im *Edelziege*-Bontrager-Style 


@Edelziege

Ich hänge meine immer am Reck aus 
in der Hoffnung
nun endlich alles in 26" aufbauen zu können... 

Grüsse chowi


----------



## Kint (5. Juni 2008)

chowi schrieb:


> *Ich hänge meine immer am Reck aus *
> in der Hoffnung
> nun endlich alles in 26" aufbauen zu können...



getestet und für funktionierend befunden.. deswegen gabs dem neffen jetzt sein erstes 26er....also genaugenommen gibts ihm das in geschätzeten 3,5 stunden zum geburtstag - also pssscht....:





ein 12,5er 98er zassi - wiegtlt meiner waage 8,5  kilo...was budget und zeit geschuldet ist...

sorry für das miese foto aber es ist erst um 2.00 urh fertig gewordenund handicam und ach egal... ich finds hübsch....


----------



## andy2 (5. Juni 2008)

das bild ist entschuldbar die kettenstellung weniger;-)


----------



## zingel (5. Juni 2008)

Das Mini-Zassi hätt ich mir in dem Alter auch gewünscht! Allerdings mit Umwerfer, Aufkleber und richtigem "Rock Ring"


----------



## Kint (5. Juni 2008)

andy2 schrieb:


> das bild ist entschuldbar die kettenstellung weniger;-)





zingel schrieb:


> Das Mini-Zassi hÃ¤tt ich mir in dem Alter auch gewÃ¼nscht! Allerdings mit Umwerfer, Aufkleber und richtigem "Rock Ring"



beide habt ihr recht....aber bei einem budget von 90â¬ fÃ¼r alle  anbauteile und 9 tagen zeit (!) bleibt nicht viel fÃ¼r groÃe sprÃ¼nge. das ganze rad hat keine 200â¬ gekostet... 

also erstmal nen alten 7fach LRS von mir (araya tm-18 auf 93er lx naben), zum auffahren mit gebrauchtem antriebsstrang, und dann bekommt er alles zu 8/9fach gewechselt mit shiftern umwerfer usw. er hat also noch ne gnadenfrist fÃ¼rs "falsche" schalten - sein bruder kriegts auch noch nicht hin (bzw wills wohl nicht hinkriegen...  )  das ist noch die wilde zeit der schwarzen streifen aufm asphalt....ich erinnere mich gut... 
die kettenlinie stimmt aber so halbwegs dass die verschrÃ¤nkung nicht ganz so schlimm ist. 

das mittlere kettenblatt ist der tatsache geschuldet dass ich die unterlegscheiben gestern abend nicht mehr fand  ....und es sonst gewackelt hÃ¤tte... und nix is schlimmer als ein gutschein in dem alter...dann gibts   und  

aufkleber waren mir zu risky hab ich abgepult - waren eh nur der gt schriftzug drauf. der klau geht um in der gegend wo er wohnt, und noch ist er leider nicht ganz so sorgfÃ¤ltig mitm abschliessen. ist im Ã¼brigen auch schulrad/stadtrad etc fÃ¼r ihn.... dann lieber understatement.

*danke an der stelle auch nochmal an andre180 aka afrobike hier ausm forum der die sattelstÃ¼tze gestiftet hat*...


----------



## BenesPapa (30. Juni 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

mein Fahrradhändler hat Benes Fahrrad mit leuchtenden Augen an seine Fischwaage gehängt. Ergebnis 6,2 kg einschl. der Klingel die Mama gespendet hat. Wenn die neue Gabel von Georg dran ist, wird natürlich nochmal gewogen.

Schönen Gruss an alle verrückten Kinderradbastler

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edelziege (30. Juni 2008)

BenesPapa schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> mein Fahrradhändler hat Benes Fahrrad mit leuchtenden Augen an seine Fischwaage gehängt. Ergebnis 6,2 kg einschl. der Klingel die Mama gespendet hat. Wenn die neue Gabel von Georg dran ist, wird natürlich nochmal gewogen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Bernd,

ich fürchte, das ist nicht UCI-konform. 

Gestern ist mein "Großer" zum ersten Mal das "Fahrrad mit Pedalen" gefahren. Nach ein wenig Übung hat es sehr gut geklappt und er war sehr stolz. Ich auch. 
Das Laufrad hat er heute dem Kleinen geschenkt und ist direkt mit der Mama noch eine Runde gefahren...

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## Bergab-Radler (8. Juli 2008)

Hallo ihrs,
erst mal ein dickes Lob an euch: ich habe selten so viele wunderschöne Kinderräder gesehen wie hier, wenn mein Kleiner mal so weit ist werd ich mir hier wohl ne Menge Ideen holen können. Danke! 
Aber momentan sitzt er mal noch im Anhänger und wird ordentlich durchgeschüttelt , deshalb suche ich jetzt breite (mind. 2.0) aber dennoch leichte 20Zoll Reifen. 
Kann mir da evtl. jemand von euch weiterhelfen.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Hellspawn (9. Juli 2008)

Bergab-Radler schrieb:


> Hallo ihrs,
> erst mal ein dickes Lob an euch: ich habe selten so viele wunderschöne Kinderräder gesehen wie hier, wenn mein Kleiner mal so weit ist werd ich mir hier wohl ne Menge Ideen holen können. Danke!
> Aber momentan sitzt er mal noch im Anhänger und wird ordentlich durchgeschüttelt , deshalb suche ich jetzt breite (mind. 2.0) aber dennoch leichte 20Zoll Reifen.
> Kann mir da evtl. jemand von euch weiterhelfen.
> Gruß Uwe



mit Profil?
Schwalbe Mow Joe
sonst
schwalbe Big Apple


----------



## Effendi Sahib (9. Juli 2008)

Edelziege schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd,
> 
> ich fürchte, das ist nicht UCI-konform.
> 
> ...



Geil!


----------



## Freerideforfun (17. August 2008)

@floibex



floibex schrieb:


> ... aus dem kinderrad unterforum
> 
> 950supermoto's alpinestars t-24 für sohnemann
> 
> ...


----------



## gentic (19. August 2008)

servus
ist ja ein endgeiler thread hier...
ich habe mal eine frage...
was ist denn so das kleinste bike mit schaltung? (nach 14zoll) soweit ich weiss gehts ab 20zoll los oder?
mein kleiner wird im dez 4 und würde gern etwas schneller unterwegs sein wie es mit seinem aktuellen single-speeder geht...
hat jemand was im angebot? aktuelles bike siehe unten  bmw williams


----------



## 950supermoto (19. August 2008)

Freerideforfun schrieb:


> @floibex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## badbushido (4. September 2008)

Gibts auf der Eurobike zu sehen


----------



## bsg (4. September 2008)

Eine etwas hochwertigere Stütze hätte das Maverick schon verdient ;-). Ich vermute mal es war kein Preisschild dran ?


----------



## gentic (9. September 2008)

Hallo. 

ich habe mal eine frage.. Kann man ein Laufrad mit Vollachse auf Schnellspanner umbauen? Und wenn ja.. wie geht das?? Und hat noch jemand eine 20" Federgabel? Am besten aus einem Scott Voltage JR20 

grüssle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (9. September 2008)

aufbohren


----------



## gentic (9. September 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> aufbohren



ist dass nun ernstgemeint oder ne verar****e? *fragenderblick*


----------



## CarstenB (9. September 2008)

gentic schrieb:


> ist dass nun ernstgemeint oder ne verar****e? *fragenderblick*



war frueher der pragmatische weg. ging aber nur wenn man brauchbares werkzeug hatte (also nicht unbedingt mit der handbohrmaschine). und die achse dann natuerlich entsprechend kuerzen!

sinniger waere sicher, auf eine hohlachse umzubauen wenn die lager in der nabe das zulassen oder es gar diese nabe auch mit hohlachse gab.

gruss, carsten


----------



## YoKris (26. September 2008)

Ken Beach (Gecko Cycles); Eigenbau für den Sohnemann. _Pssst...Steht übrigens auf mtbr.com zum Verkauf - fillet brazed! _

//yo


----------



## chowi (6. Oktober 2008)

Nabend, 
hab da mal was zusammengestellt als kleine Anregung...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=360534

Gruß chowi


----------



## newsboy (8. Dezember 2008)

dieser rahmen wäre bestimmt auch eine gute basis...

> Ultra light double butted road bike tubing
> Fillet Brazed seamless smooth joints!
> She wanted her bike to look like Mountain Dew. So we chose lime green with camilleon bass boat metal flake. It lights up like a disco ball in the sun!

ashok


----------



## ZeFlo (8. Dezember 2008)

... als bmx für die 6 -8jährigen schon als mounti, eher nein.


----------



## Owl Hollow (8. Dezember 2008)

übrigens: habe hier einen MTB Cycletech Moskito Rahmen und möchte damit meiner älteren Tochter (Lelaina, bald 6 Jahre, bislang ist sie jeweils mit mir und dem Tout Terrain Streamliner mitgefahren) ein Bike aufbauen: Suche deshalb passende Teile, insbesondere 20"-Gabel mit 1" Steuerrohr Ahead... und 20"-Radsatz. Und alles andere. Vielleicht kann ja jemand helfen. 

Und damit ich den Thread nicht nur gespamt habe, hier was mit Lelaina zur Unterhaltung.

Lelaina auf ihrem Scott in der Glungge (schweizerdeutsch für Pfütze):





Lelaina vor ca. zwei oder drei Jahren zur Weihnachtszeit (der wär schön für den Kalender, oder?):





Und Lelaina diesen Sommer vor einem Bike, das der Papa gebastelt hat:





happy trails!


----------



## insanerider (8. Dezember 2008)

Owl Hollow schrieb:


> Lelaina vor ca. zwei oder drei Jahren zur Weihnachtszeit (der wär schön für den Kalender, oder?):



 meine erste reaktion war: schatz geh mal runter von papies rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verwurster (18. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich mir die Bilder so ansehe fühle ich mich immer an alte Damen erinnert die ihren Pudel diamantbesetzte Halsbändchen und goldbestickte Schühchen kaufen


----------



## felixdelrio (18. Dezember 2008)

verwurster schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Bilder so ansehe fühle ich mich immer an alte Damen erinnert die ihren Pudel diamantbesetzte Halsbändchen und goldbestickte Schühchen kaufen



warum?


----------



## salzbrezel (18. Dezember 2008)

Wie wird denn Lelaina ausgesprochen?


----------



## Owl Hollow (18. Dezember 2008)

Entweder wie man's schreibt oder dann quasi englisch, "Lileina"
happy trails


----------



## zingel (18. Dezember 2008)

verwurster schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Bilder so ansehe fühle ich mich immer an alte Damen erinnert die ihren Pudel diamantbesetzte Halsbändchen und goldbestickte Schühchen kaufen



mit anderen Worten, du findest die gezeigten Bikes total überteuert und geschmacklos..?


in letzter Zeit liesst man von dir fast nur noch beleidigende Komentare, die meist mit höhnischen "Grins" Smileys unterstrichen werden ...warum blos?


----------



## felixdelrio (18. Dezember 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> in letzter Zeit liesst man von dir fast nur noch beleidigende Komentare, die meist mit höhnischen "Grins" Smileys unterstrichen werden ...warum blos?



Ha Stef, das lag mir irgendwie auch auf der Zunge. Aber da ja bald Weihnachten ist, war ich irgendwie zu friedvoll ... und irgendwie hat man mir ja auch mal was von Geduld und Höflichkeit gegenüber neuen Mitgliedern mitgeteilt. 

Vielleicht ist in seinen Beiträgen auch irgendwo versteckter Sarkasmus (und wir finden den nur nicht). 

Anyway, mir geht mir der Typ irgendwie auch extrem auf den Sack (HoHoHo ... gerade noch die Kurve gekriegt)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mini.tom (18. Dezember 2008)

Anyway, mir geht mir der Typ irgendwie auch extrem auf den Sack (HoHoHo ... gerade noch die Kurve gekriegt)!


----------



## verwurster (18. Dezember 2008)

*popo zeig* 

Ist ja nicht bös gemeint, ich schreib nur öfter etwas unbedarft und achte leider manchmal nicht wirklich drauf anderen dabei nicht auf die Füße zu treten.

Nehmt nicht alles so Bierernst. Alles was ich damit sagen wollte ist das Superteure hochleistungs Renntechnik ala Paul&Co mir etwas übertrieben für ein Kleinkind scheint, dem es im prinzip egal ist, hauptsache es kann mit seinen Freunden rum gurken.

Der salope vergleich der mir als erstes eingefallen ist war nunmal eine alte Dame die ihrem Pudel ein goldenes Halsband kauft, für mich, und sicherlich auch für den Hund eben etwas übertrieben =)

Die Arbeit die der Threadersteller in das Fahrrad gestellt hat wollte ich damit gar nicht in Frage stellen. Zweifellos ein kleines Kunstwerk!


----------



## felixdelrio (18. Dezember 2008)

Hier meine persönliche Top 10 von Herrn Wurst (alle aus verscheiden Threads innerhalb der letzten 4 Wochen). Rhetorische Perlen, genau das richtige zum Fest! OK, vielleicht etwas aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, aber dennoch durchaus unterhaltsam zu lesen ...


Mensch ihr müsst ja ganz schön Kohle übrig haben wenn man sich jedes Jahr ein neues Rad leistet 
Letztens hab ich im Fernsehen gesehen wie ein Jugendlicher einer alten Dame unter ausübung von übertriebener Gewalt ihre Handtasche entwendet hat.
Das fand ich FAST genauso schlimm.
Ich brauche keine wunderschönen hochglanzpolierten...
Dachte eigentlich ich wäre solange gesperrt. Nominierungen sind mir neu.
Ich glaube es gibt für mich Erstrebenswerteres als von DIR ernstgenommen zu werden.
andy2 wie alt bist du, 14?
Die Satteleinstellung würde mir weniger machen als die Sattelhöhe, bist du 2,50 groß? 
für 1000 Euro + deine frau sind sie dir!
Kann mir keiner helfen? 

Sorry für's Thread-Hijacken. Ich hör' auch jetzt auf ...


----------



## verwurster (18. Dezember 2008)

Mensch das war ja eine jornalistische Meisterleistung. Diese aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenen Satzfetzen spielen mich jetzt ganz schön böse an die Wand...


----------



## felixdelrio (18. Dezember 2008)

verwurster schrieb:


> Mensch das war ja eine jornalistische Meisterleistung. Diese aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenen Satzfetzen spielen mich jetzt ganz schön böse an die Wand...



Achherrjeh ... dabei wollte ich nur die restlichen Forumsmitglieder mal richtig abholen. Das wir mal alle auf dem gleichen Wissensstand sind.


----------



## verwurster (18. Dezember 2008)

schade das ihr ein unüberlegtes kommentar dazu nutzen müsst den schönen thread zu zerstören


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (18. Dezember 2008)

verwurster schrieb:


> schade das ihr ein unüberlegtes kommentar dazu nutzen müsst den schönen thread zu zerstören



Dann trag doch Ausnahmsweise mal was konstruktives zum Forum bei, ne schöne Aufbaustory, schöne Bilder, da fällt mir soviel ein 

Mfg Syn-Crossis


----------



## verwurster (18. Dezember 2008)

Aufbaudingens ist doch schon in arbeit :-/


----------



## andy2 (18. Dezember 2008)

cool zweimal in die top ten


mal spass beiseite, man kann kinder immer besser an etwas heranfuehren wenn man es ihnen so schmackhaft wie moeglich macht und schonmal aufgefallen kinderkleidung ist immer am stilischsten da sie sehr kritisch sind was das wie und wo warum und weshalb angeht, da sie noch unreflektiert ehrlich sind, ergo ein stylisches leichtes bike bereitet dem kind und daraus resultierend mir mehr freude, da sie lieber die sonntaeglichen 30km abspult als mit dem schweren drecksradel fuer die schule.


----------



## Radlerin (18. Dezember 2008)

... davon abgesehen sind bei den Leuten hier die Teile von zu klein gewordenen Rädern ja schnell an größere Rahmen gebastelt, insofern wird ja kaum was "verheizt", sondern quasi nur an Mini-Rahmen zwischengelagert.  Und selbst wenn mal was von den "guten Teilen" kaputt geht - es sind halt Gebrauchsgegenstände. Wenn der Barbie versehentlich der Kopf abgerissen wird, ist das auch nicht besser - und im Zweifelsfall auch nicht günstiger für die Eltern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ronaldo76 (27. Januar 2009)

hier mal mein Beitrag zum Thema, gerade fertig geworden...
war ein Voltage jr20
vorher 11,8kg, jetzt 9,19kg, sicher sub 8 möglich, aber dann wäre es wohl vollends aus dem Ruder gelaufen... ist ja "nur" ein Kinderbike...






tja irgendwie hat das mit dem Bild nicht geklappt, wer kann helfen?

_... etwas unglücklich, aus der galerie geht verlinken eigentlich nicht. 
unter deinem usernamen steht Fotos, dort draufklicken und die bilder hochladen, unter den bildern sind dann je zwei urls die du einfach kopieren und in deinen text einfügen kannst._

ciao
flo


----------



## burn (27. Januar 2009)

auf der fotoalbum seite hochladen, link kopieren, fertig!


----------



## maxim-DD (28. Januar 2009)

darf ich auch was beitragen, meine fotos, seite 2.

STAHL PUR!

gruss maxim-DD

http://www.radschlag.de.vu 1019

neue seite ist schon lange lange im aufbau.


----------



## Radlerin (28. Januar 2009)

Meinst du das hier?





Weil auf der genannten Website finde ich keine Fotos... - oder soll der Link zur Website nur die Signatur darstellen?

Grüße von der verwirrten Radlerin


----------



## Waldschleicher (28. Januar 2009)

ronaldo76 schrieb:


> hier mal mein Beitrag zum Thema, gerade fertig geworden...
> war ein Voltage jr20
> vorher 11,8kg, jetzt 9,19kg, sicher sub 8 möglich, aber dann wäre es wohl vollends aus dem Ruder gelaufen... ist ja "nur" ein Kinderbike...
> 
> ...



Hübsch, was hast du denn da für eine Kurbel verbaut?


----------



## maxim-DD (28. Januar 2009)

hallo Radlerin, ja das meine ich, das andere als Signatur.

maxim-DD


----------



## chowi (28. Januar 2009)

ronaldo76 schrieb:


> hier mal mein Beitrag zum Thema, gerade fertig geworden...
> war ein Voltage jr20
> vorher 11,8kg, jetzt 9,19kg, sicher sub 8 möglich, aber dann wäre es wohl vollends aus dem Ruder gelaufen... ist ja "nur" ein Kinderbike...
> 
> ...


----------



## ronaldo76 (28. Januar 2009)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Hübsch, was hast du denn da für eine Kurbel verbaut?



von hase bikes, 0815... 140mm, 39t, mit Tiso Kurbelschrauben und Tiso Kettenblattschrauben von www.r2-bike.de garniert, leider ist es ein 130er Lochkreis und ich werde sicher noch eine andere Kurbel suchen um ein 34er Blatt montieren zu können, damit mit Victor auch schön die Berge hoch kommt...


----------



## ronaldo76 (28. Januar 2009)

chowi schrieb:


> ronaldo76 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > hier mal mein Beitrag zum Thema, gerade fertig geworden...
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (8. Februar 2009)

zum glück werden die bekloppten nie aussterben  

zu geil, zwergencustomtandemin20"

ciao
flo


----------



## Edelziege (8. Februar 2009)

Moin Moin,

das 20" Tandem ist wunderbar!

Als Vater allerdings finde ich es sehr fraglich. Schon beim normalen Tandem ist die Verantwortung der Fahrer größer als bei normalen Rädern.

Aber vielleicht gibt es ja auch verantwortungsvolle Kinder. Meine gehören auf jeden Fall nicht dazu. 

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## zingel (8. Februar 2009)

Edelziege schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht gibt es ja auch verantwortungsvolle Kinder. Meine gehören auf jeden Fall nicht dazu.


----------



## loco (9. Februar 2009)

Hoffe dies bereitet Glanz in euren Aueglein... und Freude


----------



## Splatter666 (9. Februar 2009)

Da noch graue Reifen drauf und es is perfekt 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## badbushido (10. Februar 2009)

loco schrieb:


> Hoffe dies bereitet Glanz in euren Aueglein... und Freude



GOIL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hophop (6. März 2009)

Hallo,
ich suche jemanden der Kurbeln kürzen kann. Vielleicht sogar soo schön:






Leider meldet sich gruenbaer nicht.
gruß
mv.

P.S.: Wie skaliere ich denn das Bild?


----------



## kingmoe (6. März 2009)

hophop schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche jemanden der Kurbeln kürzen kann. Vielleicht sogar soo schön:
> 
> Leider meldet sich gruenbaer nicht.
> ...



Konnte das nicht auch unsere Edelziege?!

http://www.gebla.de/indexD.html

Fragen kostet ja nix.


----------



## stubenhocker (6. März 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> zum glück werden die bekloppten nie aussterben
> 
> zu geil, zwergencustomtandemin20"
> 
> ...


 
Das ist ja mal geil! Woher hast Du das? 
ie Mädels auf dem Foto scheinen ja Spaß zu haben, ich möchte mir da aber nicht unseren Sohn als Steuermann und seine (ältere) Schwester als Stoker vorstellen .
Alex


----------



## andy2 (6. März 2009)

wo bitte liegt denn da der unterschied zum alleinefahren, das ist eine genauso absurde ueberlegung wie mit kindern ploetzlich langsamer im auto zu fahren. denke das ist einzig un alleine ein gehirnblockade unserer erwachsenen gehirne, ein kind wird darin keinen unterschied sehen und auch nicht unterschiedlich handeln, die frage ist einzig und allein bekommen sie es technisch hin ja oder nein!


----------



## andy2 (6. März 2009)

loco schrieb:


> Hoffe dies bereitet Glanz in euren Aueglein... und Freude




die kurbeln gehen zwar stilistisch sind aber viel zu lang.

btw was ist die ideale laenge bei 24 zoll?


----------



## stubenhocker (6. März 2009)

andy2 schrieb:


> frage ist einzig und allein bekommen sie es technisch hin ja oder nein!


 
...und somit das Grundproblem.


----------



## M-Racer (6. März 2009)

hophop schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche jemanden der Kurbeln kürzen kann. Vielleicht sogar soo schön:



Ich habe schon einige Kurbeln gekürzt.


----------



## fuchss (6. März 2009)

das tandem ist wirklich ne klasse sache! sich über verantwortung da den kopf zu zerbrechen ist einfach dumm, lächerlich und eigentlich schon wieder traurig. kinder erlernen spielend! und grad diese zwei fahren sogar auf dem feld.


----------



## CarstenB (6. März 2009)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal geil! Woher hast Du das?
> ie Mädels auf dem Foto scheinen ja Spaß zu haben, ich möchte mir da aber nicht unseren Sohn als Steuermann und seine (ältere) Schwester als Stoker vorstellen .
> Alex



irgendwo hier http://julieracingdesig.canalblog.com/

gegen franzoesische relaxedheit kommt teutsche vernunft halt einfach nicht an 

gruss, carsten


----------



## stubenhocker (6. März 2009)

Um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen, das


stubenhocker schrieb:


> ich möchte mir da aber nicht unseren Sohn als Steuermann und seine (ältere) Schwester als Stoker vorstellen .


bezog sich auf die allgemeine Verhaltensweise unseres Sohnes und im besonderen auf seine Fahrweise mit diversen Zwei- und Vierrädern und demgegenüber der eher zurückhaltenden Art unserer Tochter.
Ansonsten bin ich der Ansicht, die/das Kind/er beim Radfahren lieber einmal mehr hinfallen zu lassen als es bis zum 6. Lebensjahr mit Stützrädern zu quälen. Jetzt geklärt? MannMannMann



CarstenB schrieb:


> irgendwo hier [URL="http://julieracingdesig.canalblog.com/"]http://julieracingdesig.canalblog.com/ [/URL]


 
Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hophop (11. März 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Konnte das nicht auch unsere Edelziege?!
> 
> http://www.gebla.de/indexD.html
> 
> Fragen kostet ja nix.



Hab' gefragt, er macht es nicht. Als Händler müsse er Gewährleistung übernehmen, das könne er nicht.
Kann ich verstehen.
gruß
mv.


----------



## ZeFlo (11. März 2009)

... bei ebay.com gibts im bmx bereich zuhauf alukurbeln mit 110er stern ab 125mm, um 30usd.


----------



## BenesPapa (11. März 2009)

Hier einmal die aktuellen Verfeinerungen an unserem kleinen Goldenen:
kürzere Kurbeln
Neue Gabel
breitere Reifen
Sattelstütze

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/9/3/9/2/_/large/benefiets003.jpg
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/9/3/9/2/_/large/benefiets022.jpg
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/9/3/9/2/_/large/bf024.jpg
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/9/3/9/2/_/large/bf027.jpg

Schönen Gruss und vielen Dank allen Beteiligten Helfern!

Bernd


----------



## BenesPapa (11. März 2009)

zweiter Versuch die fotos einzubinden...






















Gruss Bernd


----------



## ZeFlo (11. März 2009)

das muss so aussehen ...

http.//name-des-bildes.jpg[/img)
[IMG]http://name-des-bildes-im-fotoalbum.jpg
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









also vor die links noch ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 setzen.


----------



## Edelziege (11. März 2009)

Moin Moin,

es tut mir leid, daß ich Dich da enttäuschen mußte. Aber solche Sachen sind halt immer nur sehr schlecht zu machen, weil von der Produkthaftung und Gewährleistung her nicht vorgesehen.
Das ist für mich immer ein Dilemma, weil ich sowas eigentlich gerne mache und auch hier im Forum schon Reparaturen an klassischen Rahmen und Gabeln gemacht habe und mache, die auch immer ein für mich erhöhtes Risiko bedeuten. Das mache ich auch gerne bei Teilen, die einen persönlichen oder sogar historischen Wert haben, aber bei zu kürzenden Kurbeln steht das in keinem Verhältnis. Da ist es besser, wenn man einen kennt, der einen kennt...
Schade, ich hätte Dir lieber geholfen, immerhin hatten wir ein nettes Telefongespräch.

Viele Grüße,
Georg




hophop schrieb:


> Hab' gefragt, er macht es nicht. Als Händler müsse er Gewährleistung übernehmen, das könne er nicht.
> Kann ich verstehen.
> gruß
> mv.


----------



## gruenbaer (18. März 2009)

hophop schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche jemanden der Kurbeln kürzen kann. Vielleicht sogar soo schön:
> 
> 
> ...



moin moin,

kann schon mal vorkommen, wenn das leben in wellen über einem zusammenschlägt ... ;-) sorry, notbremse.

achja, johannes heißt der knabe. 






kann natürlich schon radfahren (aufm wickelbrett  ) und verbringt die zeit am liebsten mit seinen beiden halbschwesterchen ...







hätte auch nix genützt, da mein metaller zwischenzeitlich auch existentiellere sorgen hatte. inzwischen hab ich meinen lebensrhytmus wieder und mein metaller seinen workflow - jede krise hat ihre chance ...

nehme also wieder entgegen 

dirk


----------



## Rolf (18. März 2009)

... und danke für die schönen Bilder


----------



## ZeFlo (18. März 2009)

... glückwünsche  alles gute allerseits  hast du gut gemacht.  ciao flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (18. März 2009)

Glückwunsch!
Viel Kinder viel gut!


----------



## chowi (18. März 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, der Trend geht ja zum Dittkind...

Endlich mal wieder was Neues aufbauen...

Gruß chowi


----------



## tuubaduur (31. März 2009)

danke für diesen thread! soweit! leider habe ich ihn gefunden nachdem ich meinem junior ein scott jr 24 gekauft habe. 

denoch tolle tipps und tolle ideen. das mit der kurbel kürzen ist so eine sache, wer kann so etwas machen?


----------



## badbushido (25. April 2009)

PapaBite und MoskitoBite


----------



## Lizzard (26. April 2009)

Sorry Offtopic: Was ist das denn? GT gelabelte Ritcheys?


----------



## badbushido (26. April 2009)

Lizzard schrieb:


> Sorry Offtopic: Was ist das denn? GT gelabelte Ritcheys?



Yup, genaueres müssen wohl die GT Jungs berichten.

Heute gab es alt vs neu Ausfahrt.
Welches Bike dem Papa besser gefällt ist wohl klar.
Aber dem Junior scheint das Klassikerfahren auch Spass zu machen *und das gibt Durst!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenesPapa (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ist das cycletech so wie es aus der Kiste kommt oder hast Du noch etwas verändert? Ich schwanke noch ob ich ein Velotraum aufbaue oder einfach ein cycletech kaufe. Wenn hier jemand noch einen IBS Titan in 20 Zoll hat, würde ich den natürlich am liebsten nehmen! 

Gruss Bernd


----------



## badbushido (5. Mai 2009)

BenesPapa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist das cycletech so wie es aus der Kiste kommt oder hast Du noch etwas verändert? Ich schwanke noch ob ich ein Velotraum aufbaue oder einfach ein cycletech kaufe. Wenn hier jemand noch einen IBS Titan in 20 Zoll hat, würde ich den natürlich am liebsten nehmen!
> 
> Gruss Bernd



Hab ich so auf ner Velobörse gekauft und eine neue Kassette, Kette und den Bernard Hinault Junior draufgemacht.
Den Komponenten nach zu schliessen schätze ich das Ding auf ca 96.
So viel ich weiss, ist das Rad heute +/- noch gleich bestückt (mit 1" Gabelschaft).
Ich habe für die Tochter stundenlang am Cube rumgetunt und am Ende festgestellt, dass eine 1,8 Kg schwere, mit Blei ausgegossene China Stahlgabel drauf ist. Viel Spass beim suchen einer 20" Alugabel mit V-brake bosses. Das Cube war unter dem Strich sicher einiges teurer.


----------



## hophop (16. Mai 2009)

badbushido schrieb:


> Hab ich so auf ner Velobörse gekauft und eine neue Kassette, Kette und den Bernard Hinault Junior draufgemacht.
> Den Komponenten nach zu schliessen schätze ich das Ding auf ca 96.
> So viel ich weiss, ist das Rad heute +/- noch gleich bestückt (mit 1" Gabelschaft).
> Ich habe für die Tochter stundenlang am Cube rumgetunt und am Ende festgestellt, dass eine 1,8 Kg schwere, mit Blei ausgegossene China Stahlgabel drauf ist. Viel Spass beim suchen einer 20" Alugabel mit V-brake bosses. Das Cube war unter dem Strich sicher einiges teurer.



Hallo,
schicker Sattel. Woher?
Und da ich nicht auf Spass stehe: Verrat mir doch bitte eine Quelle für solch eine Gabel. Vielleicht sogar mit etwas mehr Nachlauf als die originale Cube. Die Gabel hatte ich auch schon in Verdacht. Außerdem schimmert durch die 'edle' Verchromung langsam die rotbraune 'Grundfarbe' durch.

Michael


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (16. Mai 2009)

Salut, mini mini x



Philippe


----------



## m700 (2. Juli 2009)

So, mein Beitrag 

Unsere Große ist gestern 5 geworden und da hat ihr Papi ein Kindergarten/Stadt/Elberadweg-Rad gebastelt...
Kein totales Sportgerät, aber 9,620kg sind schon ok


----------



## hoeckle (2. Juli 2009)

flo bitte nicht meckern! vlt für den ein oder anderen hier von interesse. nicht meins.

http://cgi.ebay.de/SEROTTA-Rahmen-f...66:2|39:1|72:1229|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## horstj (27. Oktober 2009)

m700 schrieb:


> So, mein Beitrag
> 
> Unsere Große ist gestern 5 geworden und da hat ihr Papi ein Kindergarten/Stadt/Elberadweg-Rad gebastelt...
> Kein totales Sportgerät, aber 9,620kg sind schon ok



mit Ausstattung? Bitte eine Teileliste, mein Großer ist zu groß fürs ganz kleine Rad.


----------



## m700 (28. Oktober 2009)

ja, klar, mit Ausstattung...
Diese Woche kommt aber noch eine Schaltung dran (m732 in kurz  ) und evtl. im Winter eine Lichtanlage, ist aber noch in der Planungsphase...

Teile: Velotraum-Rahmen und-gabel, PRO-Steuerstatz, noname-Lenker und Vorbau, PRO XLT Stütze, Selle Royal Spider Sattel, XLC-Schutzbleche, Velotraum Gepäckträger, BB-UN 54, MT60-Kurbel, Gekürzt auf 125, nach Smolik getuned, einfache Kastenfelgen von Schürmann, Prym-Spechen (Speichenservice.de), M730/732-Naben vorn radial mit 18 statt 36 Speichen, hinten links radial 9 statt 18, rechts 2fach gekreuzt, alle 18, Point-Kettenspanner, HG70-Kette, SSP-Ritzel, 38/18, Hebie-Kettenschutz für Erwachsene, angepasst, Kinderpedalen halt, Esge-Stänger, Marathon Racer, Schwalbe extralight Schläuche, Gewebefelgenband, Toplight Flat permanent, LX-Bremsen von ca. 2006, ohne Parallelogramm, Velotraum-Hebel dazu, ich gloob, das wars in etwa,

Arbeitszeit waren, da Felgen und Vorbau poliert, Kurbeln gefeilt und poliert, Naben überarbeitet, mit Tochter eingespeicht, ca 10 Stunden, vielleicht bissl mehr...


----------



## badbushido (3. April 2010)

Habe heute ein "Ellen-Rad" fertiggestellt


----------



## Koe (3. April 2010)

schön geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edelziege (3. April 2010)

Das ist ja ein süßer Vorbau! 

Und der Rahmen... Und die Campa-Felgen...

Kind müßte man sein. 

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## hoeckle (3. April 2010)

hach... schön gemacht!


----------



## chowi (4. April 2010)

Sahneteil!

Hach, wenn die Kleene doch schneller wachsen würde...

Gruß chowi


----------



## Ketterechts (4. April 2010)

Zu Ostern hat meine Nichte Morgana auch endlich einen neuen/alten fahrbaren Untersatz erhalten 





Heavy Tools 24" 
White Industries Kurbel - war die einzige die nur 170mm hatte 
LX Cantis
Ritchey Logic Bremshebel 
Schwalbe Table Top 2.25"

Alles in Allem kommt das kleine Schmückstück auf 10,5kg


----------



## cdeger (4. April 2010)

Als guter Onkel lässt du in die Kurbeln bei etwa 140 mm neue Pedalaufnahmen bohren und Gewinde schneiden. Sonst hat sie noch vor dir ruinierte Knie ...


----------



## Ketterechts (4. April 2010)

cdeger schrieb:


> Als guter Onkel lässt du in die Kurbeln bei etwa 140 mm neue Pedalaufnahmen bohren und Gewinde schneiden. Sonst hat sie noch vor dir ruinierte Knie ...



Ja hab ich mir Heute bei der Probefahrt auch schon gedacht .

Sind das eigentlich normale Gewinde oder etwas spezielles ?


----------



## cdeger (4. April 2010)

Gewinde sind speziell - zum Beispiel links ein Linksgewinde. Die nötigen Gewindeschneider sollte ein guter (alter) Fachhändler in der Schublade haben. Auf perfekte Ausrichtung muss geachtet werden.


----------



## andy2 (5. April 2010)

ich habe hier noch einen satz fertig gekuerzt in 140 oder 145 bei interesse zum selbstkostenpreis


----------



## popeye (5. April 2010)

Auch bei uns gab es als Osterei ein Fahrrad für die Tochter...

Zuerst mal die Testfahrt durch die kleine Schwester:




Dann verstecken, wie es sich an Ostern gehört:




Erste Ausfahrt Ostermontag:




Und, es ist tatsächlich ein Klassiker, auch wenn man das auf den ersten Blick nicht mehr erkennt...

Gruss, Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (16. April 2010)

moin,

seit neulich hat es noch ein weiteres aufgebautes IBS:






Im Moment noch mit nem Puky-HR, weil die Fahrerin die Sache mit den Hebel noch nicht recht kapiert, aber demnächst sollte das dann auch gehen.

mehr Bilder in meinem Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/badrussian/sets/72157623267369892/


----------



## wtb_rider (16. April 2010)

hammer teil

hebt ihr mal schön die ganzen räder auf, damit ich auch irgendwaqnn was davon hab.
gruss kay


----------



## chowi (16. April 2010)

Schön, dass auch die Sara jetzt ein tolles Kiddie-Bike hat!

Ich hoffe ja, dass meine Kleine dieses Jahr die 24" einfach überwächst,
sodas ich ihr endlich auch ein richtiges MTB aufbauen kann...

Gruß chowi


----------



## andy2 (16. April 2010)

klar heben wir die auf aber fuer die enkelkinder und nicht fuer dich;-)


----------



## Radlerin (16. April 2010)

Kay, so sehr wirst du nie schrumpfen...

Oldman: Tolles Rad und bei der Kette glänzen die Kinderaugen bestimmt ganz besonders.


----------



## andy2 (16. April 2010)

A.d.R es ist nie gut kindernamen offensichtlich zu platzieren das macht sie leichter angreifbar,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chowi (16. April 2010)

andy2 schrieb:


> A.d.R es ist nie gut kindernamen offensichtlich zu platzieren das macht sie leichter angreifbar,



Das betrifft sicherlich die Zeit, wenn sie dann allein ausradeln...
Jetzt ist doch der Papi immer dabei...


----------



## andy2 (16. April 2010)

ja aber man weiss ja nie bei uns geht spielen auf der strasse auch noch.


----------



## stratege-0815 (16. April 2010)

chowi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja, dass meine Kleine dieses Jahr die 24" einfach überwächst...



Genau das ist bei uns passiert. 20" ist zu klein - 24" wird übersprungen und ein 26"er mit kleinem Rahmen passt schon. Du darfst also hoffen.


----------



## oldman (16. April 2010)

chowi schrieb:


> Das betrifft sicherlich die Zeit, wenn sie dann allein ausradeln...
> Jetzt ist doch der Papi immer dabei...



ja, bin dabei, ist ja noch`n krümelchen

ausserdem, da wo wir wohnen, dorthin traut sich nicht mal die GSG9 hin...
gruss aus dem tiefen osten


----------



## tuubaduur (24. April 2010)

sag mal, oldman,
diese V-Break Sockel, kann man die kaufen und wo?
Danke für eine kurze Info.

Gruss tuubaduur


----------



## oldman (9. Mai 2010)

tuubaduur schrieb:


> sag mal, oldman,
> diese V-Break Sockel, kann man die kaufen und wo?
> Danke für eine kurze Info.
> 
> Gruss tuubaduur



servus, ich sehe deine frage erst jetzt - das sind schraubare Sockel von Pace, sind für RC30 und ältere RC31 Gabeln gedacht. haben allerdings nen fetten durchmesser, d.h. mach muss ein shim basteln.


----------



## tuubaduur (9. Mai 2010)

danke oldman!

sehe gerade, die schellen kosten 50â¬. das ist heftig.


----------



## undetaker (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hätte mal ne Frage, kann mir eventuell Jemand ein paar Maße von dem Isla Bike Beinn 20 small verraten?
Ich suche die Oberrohrlänge und die Sattelrohrlänge.

ciao Legi


----------



## Blumenhummer (10. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wurde heute auf ein Video aufmerksam gemacht, welches ich Euch an dieser Stelle nicht vorenthalten mÃ¶chte. Das Bike kann zwar nicht im Entferntesten mit der wunderschÃ¶nen Kreation von gruenbaer mithalten. Der Bub ist aber wirklich schmerzfrei, auch bei 1:53 min. Es macht einfach SpaÃ, ihm zuzuschauen... [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ga72-ASP1uM"]YouTube- âªRun Biker detour.m4vâ¬â[/nomedia]


Sonnige GrÃ¼Ãe aus dem Schwarzwald!


Volker


----------



## Quen (10. August 2010)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wurde heute auf ein Video aufmerksam gemacht, welches ich Euch an dieser Stelle nicht vorenthalten mÃ¶chte. Das Bike kann zwar nicht im Entferntesten mit der wunderschÃ¶nen Kreation von gruenbaer mithalten. Der Bub ist aber wirklich schmerzfrei, auch bei 1:53 min. Es macht einfach SpaÃ, ihm zuzuschauen... YouTube- âªRun Biker detour.m4vâ¬â
> 
> ...


Sehr schÃ¶n!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlerin (11. August 2010)

Sehr cool! 

Ich würde als Mami meinem Kleinen glaube ich mal Knie- und Ellbogenschützer spendieren, so aus mütterlicher Angst um den Nachwuchs...


----------



## FalloutBoy (11. August 2010)

Ja, der Kleine ist ganz groß  Er heißt glaube ich Jackson Goldstone und es gibt eine ganze Reihe von Videos bei YouTube von ihm. Sogar seinen ersten Auftritt als Werbestar hatte er schon 

[yt=.]LY_PI8Fq3Sk&NR[/yt]


----------



## Wooly (26. Oktober 2010)

Moin Moin,

habe ein Scott Voltage 20" erstanden, und jetzt geht es los, bis Ostern muss es fertig sein 

werde erst einmal alles strippen und sehen, was der Radschuppen so hergibt. Einen Ersatz für die Federgabel habe ich schon gefunden, hat das gleiche Einbaumaß, sollt also gut tun ... vielleicht gibt es da noch mehr. Hat gedauert bis ich zufällig drüber gestolpert bin, sobald sie da ist werde ich berichten.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...60735&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_1103wt_1141

der Rahmen bekommt auch noch eine nette Old School Dragster Flammenoptik, wurde so gewünscht .. 

P.S. hat jemand die mail von gruenbär und kann ihn mal vorsichtig zuflüstern, das sein Posteingang voll ist .. ;-)


----------



## ZeFlo (28. Oktober 2010)

eltern , insbesondere väter haben gelegentlich schon gründlich ein rad ab wenns um die räder für die lieben kleinen geht.

dabei gibts doch von scott und cube tolle kinder montenbeiks und alltagsräder 


aber nein ...






























































mehrbilderhier

diegeschichtedazu

diespinnendieunterfranken
flo


----------



## undetaker (28. Oktober 2010)

Wooly schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> habe ein Scott Voltage 20" erstanden, und jetzt geht es los, bis Ostern muss es fertig sein
> 
> ...


 

Ich habe mal ne Frage zu der Gabel, auf der Angebotsseite steht was von Einbauhöhe 397mm, kannst du mal messen wie hoch die Gabel wirklich ist, von unten bis zum Lagersitz.

Gruß Legi


----------



## Wooly (29. Oktober 2010)

undetaker schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ne Frage zu der Gabel, auf der Angebotsseite steht was von Einbauhöhe 397mm, kannst du mal messen wie hoch die Gabel wirklich ist, von unten bis zum Lagersitz.



kann ich machen, sie ist noch nicht da. Ich hoffe das das Maß stimmt, das ist nämlich fast exakt das Einbaumaß der Federgabel des Scott.


----------



## Wooly (29. Oktober 2010)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> dabei gibts doch von scott und cube tolle kinder montenbeiks und alltagsräder



Den Thread habe ich auch gelesen, und fand das Rad auch richtig gut ... allerdings wäre das von der Optik nichts für meinen Sohn ... der findet den oversized-schwanzverlängerungs Rahmen des Scott am allerallerschönsten ... und wie gesagt Dragster Flammen müssen auch noch drauf ... 

@zeflo: du bist doch bestimmt auch im Eingangradforum unterwegs, kannst du Dirk ak gruenbaer mal irgendwie anstubsen, das er seinen Posteingang im IBC aufräumt? Er hatte mir eine PM geschrieben, aber ich kann nicht zurückschreiben, weil voll ...


----------



## CarstenB (2. November 2010)

vermutlich zu lang fuer ein gutes kinderrad aber evtl. kann man es ja anpassen

http://denver.craigslist.org/bik/2037718688.html


----------



## Wooly (3. November 2010)

undetaker schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ne Frage zu der Gabel, auf der Angebotsseite steht was von Einbauhöhe 397mm, kannst du mal messen wie hoch die Gabel wirklich ist, von unten bis zum Lagersitz.



Also, die Gabel ist gestern gekommen. Sie baut wieder erwarten sogar HÖHER als die Scott/RST Federgabel, hatte gestern aber nur kurz Zeit sie mal ans Rad zu halten. Gewicht 1080 g, kurz auf der Küchenwage, gegenüber 1850 der Federgabel.

Morgen messe ich mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## undetaker (3. November 2010)

...und wie ist jetzt die Einbauhöhe, stimmt das mit den 397mm?

gruß Legi


----------



## Wooly (5. November 2010)

undetaker schrieb:


> ...und wie ist jetzt die Einbauhöhe, stimmt das mit den 397mm?
> i



ist sogar noch etwas mehr, über den Damen gemessen 405mm. Falls sie einer haben will soll er sich per PM melden, mir ist das im Vergleich zu den 385 mm der Scott Gabel zuviel, und ausserdem besteht mein Herr Sohn auf der Federgabel, also soll er das schwere Ding haben.


----------



## carioca (18. November 2010)

Für meinen Sohn Nino habe ich ein 20 Zoll Bike mit 7.3 Kilo gebaut, ausführliche Beschreibung und Bilder hier






Gruss Carioca


----------



## Lizzard (19. November 2010)

Geiel, in dem Alter schon XTR, Titan und Carbon... der Glückliche.


----------



## Bergabmama (22. November 2010)

Hallo,

ist ja nun schon 'ne Weile her und ich war damals schon begeistert. Jetzt muss ich das Thema Kinderräder mal wieder aufgreifen:
Habe nicht die Zeit, die Energie und das know-how für solch ein High-End Projekt, möchte aber meiner Tochter für wenig Geld ein ordentliches Rad aufbauen. 12kg wär schon o.k. 11kg wär super.
Wir ( und Ihr wahrscheinlich auch) sind mittlerweile bei 26" Zoll mit 13,5" Rahmen angekommen. Habe einen alten Felt Rahmen mit Gabel ersteigert und wollte das Rad mit einer älteren aber noch ganz ordentlichen stx Gruppe von einem meiner "Kellerkinder" aufbauen. Bei dem Rahmen war eine RST gila T5 Gabel mit 2300g dabei. Das möchte ich meiner Tochter auf keinen Fall zumuten, zumal das Teil bei Ihr sicher keinen "Zucker" macht. Gibt es eine Federgabel mit akzeptablem Gewicht, die bei 35kg Körpergewicht ( Tendenz steigend ;-)) einigermaßen arbeitet und erschwinglich ist. Habe auch schon was gelesen von wegen eine Feder ausbauen. Wäre das bei dieser Gabel denkbar und wieviel wiegt so 'ne Feder? Möchte mit Ihr richtig ins Gelände und habe deshalb selber mal wieder einen Ritt mit Starrgabel durch die Trails gewagt und hinterher beschlossen, dass eine Gabel unter 2kg die wirklich reagiert schon schön wäre.


----------



## Bergabmama (22. November 2010)

Bergabmama schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist ja nun schon 'ne Weile her und ich war damals schon begeistert. Jetzt muss ich das Thema Kinderräder mal wieder aufgreifen:



Uups, habe wohl im Archiv geantwortet und bin jetzt hier gelandet, aber vielleicht kann mir ja trotzdem geholfen werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloni (8. Dezember 2010)

Suche für meine 5-jährige Tochter zu Weihnachten ein 20er Bike. 

Vielleicht hat einer aus der Runde ja eines abzugeben. 
Sonst bleibt nur das Mainstream Cube Team 200....

Danke 

C.


----------



## Bergabmama (8. Dezember 2010)

Ja, wir hatten auch das Mainstreem Cube.  Hatte es noch mit neuem Tretlager, leichteren Alukurbeln, die bei 'nem Trailer übrig waren und einer leichten abgesägten Sattelstütze abgespeckt. Hat meine Jüngste aber schon für's Frühjahr ihrer Freundin versprochen.


----------



## carloni (8. Dezember 2010)

Bergabmama schrieb:


> Ja, wir hatten auch das Mainstreem Cube.  Hatte es noch mit neuem Tretlager, leichteren Alukurbeln, die bei 'nem Trailer übrig waren und einer leichten abgesägten Sattelstütze abgespeckt. Hat meine Jüngste aber schon für's Frühjahr ihrer Freundin versprochen.



Nix zu machen? Vielleicht gefällt der Freundin ja die farbe nicht !


----------



## spezi light (8. Dezember 2010)

sau cooles Thema! Hab mich grade komplett durchgeklickt ;-)
Macht wirklich große Lust auf Kindermachen und die Übungsmaßnahmen baldmöglichst zu beenden 

Hab letztens beim Brügelmann-Ausverkauf nen Alurahmen für nen Zehner erworben, den ich für meine kleine Schwester aufbauen werde.

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden und frage, wenn ich ratlos bin ;-)

Weitermachen!


----------



## zaskar76 (11. Dezember 2010)

Wie dick wird denn am besten eine Kurbel vorgebohrt und welche günstigen Schneider sind empfehlenswert? Mein Metaller hat jetzt 13,5mm gebohrt und meint mit den Schneidern von Point(Point Tools -> Werkstatthelfer) geht gar nichts?

http://www.pointbike.de/startseite/htm/frmset_start.html


----------



## carloni (15. Dezember 2010)

Suche Starrgabel für Kinderrad 20 Zoll, möglichst Alu und Aheadschaft.

Danke.


----------



## bratfass (15. Dezember 2010)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Wie dick wird denn am besten eine Kurbel vorgebohrt und welche günstigen Schneider sind empfehlenswert? Mein Metaller hat jetzt 13,5mm gebohrt und meint mit den Schneidern von Point(Point Tools -> Werkstatthelfer) geht gar nichts?
> 
> http://www.pointbike.de/startseite/htm/frmset_start.html



Hi,

mit welcher Begründung? Gut, ich kenne die Gewindeschneider von Point nicht persönlich, aber das Kurbelmaterial ist doch "nur" Aluminium und Gewindeschneider ist Gewindeschneider - solange das Teil nicht vorher schon mit VA oder Ti stumpfgenudelt wurde, dürfte das doch gar kein Problem darstellen.

Sind ganz normale Withworth Feingewinde (normal und Linksgewinde), da geht jeder Gewindebohrer mit der richtigen Steigung und Durchmesser.

Handelt es sich um Sacklöcher oder werden die Gewinde durchgebohrt?

Bei Sackloch muss man halt den entsprechenden Sacklochgewindebohrer nehmen

Ich guck nachher mal in meinem (reichhaltigen) Gewindeschneidersortiment - eventuell hab ja was passendes dabei

Gruss

Micha

PS: sowas tuts vollkommen
http://www.gewindebohrer-shop.de/hangewindebohrersatz-brbbsf-916x16brlaenge-80mm-p-36.html

und die sehn auch nicht anders aus als die Point


----------



## Tria (15. Dezember 2010)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Wie dick wird denn am besten eine Kurbel vorgebohrt und welche günstigen Schneider sind empfehlenswert? Mein Metaller hat jetzt 13,5mm gebohrt und meint mit den Schneidern von Point(Point Tools -> Werkstatthelfer) geht gar nichts?
> 
> http://www.pointbike.de/startseite/htm/frmset_start.html



Also wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, gab es ein Faustregel die sagt: Kernloch (Bohrdurchmesser) = Nenndurchmesser - Steigung.
Steigung = 1 Inch / Gangzahl

In deinem Fall also:
Steigung = 25,4mm / 16 = 1,5875mm
Kernloch = 9/16" - Steigung = 14,2875mm - 1,5875mm = 12,7mm

Nen 12,5er Bohrer sollte also ungefähr passen. Dass deine Point Gewindeschneider in nem 13,5er Loch nicht schneiden, kann ich mir daher nicht vorstellen.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Edelziege (15. Dezember 2010)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Wie dick wird denn am besten eine Kurbel vorgebohrt und welche günstigen Schneider sind empfehlenswert? Mein Metaller hat jetzt 13,5mm gebohrt und meint mit den Schneidern von Point(Point Tools -> Werkstatthelfer) geht gar nichts?
> 
> http://www.pointbike.de/startseite/htm/frmset_start.html



Vielleicht versucht er mit dem Gewindebohrer für das Linksgewinde ein Rechtsgewinde zu schneiden? 
Ich kenne die Bohrer von Point nicht, aber im Moment kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wo da für einen Metaller die Hürde sein soll...

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## Bergabmama (15. Dezember 2010)

Pedalgewinde haben meines Wissens eine Gangzahl von 20!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tria (15. Dezember 2010)

Bergabmama schrieb:


> Pedalgewinde haben meines Wissens eine Gangzahl von 20!



Stimmt offensichtlich!
http://www.wikipedalia.com/index.php?title=Gewindema%C3%9Fe_f%C3%BCr_Pedale_%28Tabelle%29


----------



## zaskar76 (16. Dezember 2010)

Edelziege schrieb:


> Vielleicht versucht er mit dem Gewindebohrer für das Linksgewinde ein Rechtsgewinde zu schneiden?
> Ich kenne die Bohrer von Point nicht, aber im Moment kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wo da für einen Metaller die Hürde sein soll...
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Georg


Also er hat schon nen Meisterbrief als Schlosser oder so(irgend ein Metallerberuf) und rechts/links ist ihm klar bei den unterschiedlichen Gewinden. Er hat irgendwas davon erzählt es handle sich nach seiner Meinung um die "letzten Gänge" eines Mehrteilgen Schneidersets und nicht um "Einschnittbohrer?" oder so? Er wollte es jetzt noch mal mit ner Maschine versuchen mit mehr Druck, meint aber es kann genauso gut sein, dass er damit die Bohrungen dann ganz ruiniert. Die Schneider sind neu, hatte ich bei CNC mitbestellt.


----------



## Der Boulder (16. Dezember 2010)

Hab gerade mal in meinem Pedalgewindeprobestück nachgemessen.
Kerndurchmesser ist 12,9mm = ungefährer Bohrerdurchmesser.
Ich hab alte Pedalachsen genommen und da mit der Flex Spannuten reingeschliffen und oben 4-kant rangeschliffen.
1x rechts + 1x links, aufpassen, daß die Schneide an der richtigen Seite ist.
Hat auch geklappt.

Gruß Michael


----------



## zaskar76 (16. Dezember 2010)

Habt ihr dann immer mit der Hand(Windeisen) geschnitten oder hat es schon wer mit ner Maschine geschnitten? Mit dem Windeisen hat er es wohl nicht hinbekommen, ist wohl kaum vorwärts gekommen und beim zurück drehen ist das Gewinde wieder kaputt gegangen oder so(nichtmal eine ganze Windung) und er will es jetzt mit ner riesen Standbohrmaschine in einem Durchgang probieren, was auch immer er damit genau meint. Wie gesagt, Rechts/Linkslauf beim Gewinde ist völlig klar und wurde berücksichtigt.


----------



## Der Boulder (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde die Kurbel im Maschinenschraubstock ausrichten,
auf den Bohrmaschinen/ Fräsmaschinentisch aufspannen.
Den Gewindebohrer mit Wendeisen ansetzen und wenn irgendwie
möglich mit 'ner Zentrierspitze im Bohrfutter exakt über der Bohrung führen.
Zur Not den Gewindebohrer einfach ein Stück ins Bohrfutter einstecken.
Hauptsache rechtwinkelig zur Bohrung und genug Schneidöl nehmen.
Gutes gelingen.....


----------



## carloni (6. Januar 2011)

Dem Scott meiner Tochter geht es jetzt an den Kragen:

Ist Zustand:





Geplant ist:

1. Austausch Kurbel + Umrüstung auf einfaches Kettenblatt vorne
2. Entfernen Schalthebel links + Umwerfer vorne
3. Austausch Innenlager und Ersatz durch leichteres Lager
4. Ersetzen der Federgabel durch Starrgabel (Ich suche noch eine !!!!)
5. Austausch Sattelstütze 26,8
6. Austausch Lenker
7. Austausch Schaltwerk gegen LX

Durch diese Maßnahmen müssten die 10 kg zu knacken sein.


----------



## Iceman1979 (6. Januar 2011)

also als Kind wären mir diese Maßnahmen mal sowas von Egal
bzw. Du kannst doch nich die coole Federgabel und Gänge wegmachen 
Oder ist Dein Töchterchen etwa schon soweit infiziert?

Gruß
Sasha


----------



## carloni (6. Januar 2011)

Iceman1979 schrieb:


> also als Kind wären mir diese Maßnahmen mal sowas von Egal
> bzw. Du kannst doch nich die coole Federgabel und Gänge wegmachen
> Oder ist Dein Töchterchen etwa schon soweit infiziert?
> 
> ...



1. Federt die Gabel bei 20 kg Körpergewicht nicht ein und ist nur Ballast 
2. Brauchen 5-Jährige keine 21 Gänge, die sind schon mit der Umstellung von Rücktritt auf Freilauf beschäftigt.
3. Hab ich keinen Bock, diesen Ballast ständig den Berg hoch zu schieben bzw. ins oder aufs Auto zu wuchten.

Der Tochter ist es natürlich egal.


----------



## Iceman1979 (6. Januar 2011)

Du hast was vergessen 

4. Der Papa muss was zu basteln haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloni (6. Januar 2011)

Richtig!


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (6. Januar 2011)

@ carloni....welche Maße sollte die Gabel denn haben?

20", 1 1/8" ?

Gruß
Marco


----------



## carloni (6. Januar 2011)

Dr.Bontrager schrieb:


> @ carloni....welche Maße sollte die Gabel denn haben?
> 
> 20", 1 1/8" ?
> 
> ...



Genau, idealerweise Ahead. 

Gruss
C.


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (6. Januar 2011)

Ich guck mal im Keller !
Wie hoch baut den so´ne 20" Gabel in etwa ? Weiß nicht ob es ne 20" oder ne 18" ist die da irgndwo schlummert!


----------



## carloni (6. Januar 2011)

Dr.Bontrager schrieb:


> Ich guck mal im Keller !
> Wie hoch baut den so´ne 20" Gabel in etwa ? Weiß nicht ob es ne 20" oder ne 18" ist die da irgndwo schlummert!



Danke fürs Nachsehen, ich mess mal die des Cube meines Sohnes nach.

Eine Kurbel in ca. 140 mm such ich bei der Gelegenheit auch noch, oder einen Tip, wer eine längere kürzen kann.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (6. Januar 2011)

sehr geiles fred hier, machmal abo bilder folgen dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerfahrer (6. Januar 2011)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> sehr geiles fred hier, machmal abo bilder folgen dann



Beeindruckend.


----------



## carloni (6. Januar 2011)

Dr.Bontrager schrieb:


> Ich guck mal im Keller !
> Wie hoch baut den so´ne 20" Gabel in etwa ? Weiß nicht ob es ne 20" oder ne 18" ist die da irgndwo schlummert!



Habe die Gabel des Cube gemessen:

Mitte Ausfallende bis Cantibolzen ca. 18 cm, bis Sitz Steuersatzkonus ca. 32 cm.


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (6. Januar 2011)

Ich komm erst morgen dazu!

Gruß
Marco


----------



## hank_dd (7. Januar 2011)

Leichte und kurze Kurbeln gibt's auch noch ohne viel Arbeit,
siehe HIER


----------



## markus964 (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo Carloni,

ich habe gerade das Cube200 von unserem Sohn umgebaut und die orginal Gabel in Chrom steht nun im Keller ...

Vielleicht gefällt sie Dir ja. Hier des Link zum Umbau, Bilder der alten und der neuen Gabel sind in meinen Fotos.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=325656&page=27

Schöne Grüße,
Markus


----------



## carloni (8. Januar 2011)

markus964 schrieb:


> Hallo Carloni,
> 
> ich habe gerade das Cube200 von unserem Sohn umgebaut und die orginal Gabel in Chrom steht nun im Keller ...
> 
> ...



Hallo Markus,

danke, hast eine PN.

Gruss C.


----------



## zaskar76 (12. Januar 2011)

Danke noch mal, nach langem hin und her hats dann doch mal an ner Standbohrmaschine mit Bohrfutter für Linkslauf geklappt, jetzt kann ich endlich die Kettenlinie an der neuen Hinterradnabe(Superbee Pro) ausspacern und dann ist es bald komplett fertig wenn die Speichen und Felgen mal ankommen. Man war das ne Geburt die Kurbeln gekürzt zu bekommen...


----------



## Gige (13. Januar 2011)

Ca. 1990 2x S-Bike teilweise mit XT-Ausstattung (nachträglich umgebaut)
Kurbeln wurden auch angepasst.





Heute fahren beide Rocky Mountain

Gruß
Enrique


----------



## carloni (19. Januar 2011)

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllllllllllllllllfffffffffffffffffffffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wer kann mir beim Küzren von Kurbeln behilflich sein oder mir einen Tip geben, wer das machen kann. Der Kollege "gruenbaer" scheint leider nicht mehr aktiv zu sein, der hatte das mal angeboten. Schade.

Sachdienliche Hinweise bitte an Peter Niedetzky oder Konrad Toenz


----------



## Wooly (19. Januar 2011)

schließe mich an, auch ich habe mehrfach versucht grünbär zu erreichen, aber nach einer ersten Kontaktaufname regiert er nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endorphini (20. Januar 2011)

Hallo alle,

in 16" habe ich von Kokua das LikeToBike mit der sportlichen 7,5kilo Werbung gesehen.
Hat das mal jemand gewogen?
Ich hätte ja auch nicht schlecht Lust mal was mit den vielen alten bike Teilen zu veranstalten, wenn nur die Basis aus Ramen und Gabel dazu passen würde beim Thema Gewicht.

Bin gespannt ob das LikeToBike schon jemand hier hat...

Ciao,
Jörg


----------



## Rockyman (8. Februar 2011)

Hallo liebe bikeverrückte Mütter und Väter. 

Ich mache mal mit der Galerie weiter und versuche einem echten Bling Bling Beitrag!
Mein Töchterlein ist schon bei 26" Rädern angelangt.
Ein verranzter Cilo Rahmen musste eine neue Tönung über sich ergehen lassen. 

Das Farbkonzept war schnell klar. 




Dem Kater gefällt`s:




Dem Töchterlein auch:




Und am meisten Spass hatte wieder mal Papi beim basteln 




Ich schätze mal die Deore LX Gold ist hier nicht so unbedingt der Brüller, aber wenn schon, dann für ein Kids Bike 




So, dass Weihnachtsgeschenk ist nun endlich zu seiner Bestimmung gekommen.

Bikergruss,  Rocky


----------



## Bergabmama (9. Februar 2011)

Mir würden die Farben auch gefallen!
Habe gestern auch endlich mein 26" Projekt fertig gestellt. 
Optisch leider nicht so der Bringer weil eben ein Reste Rad, aber dafür hat die alte skareb ein super Ansprechverhalten auch bei 35kg Körpergewicht. Die Kurbeln habe ich trotz Hollowtech auf ca. 160 gekürzt. (für's Kernloch habe ich übrigens 13mm genommen, irgendjemand wollte das doch mal wissen, oder?)Die eine Gewindehälfte ist nun im mittleren Drittel in der "Luft", aber hinten raus greift das eingeschraubte Pedal dann wieder umlaufend. Ich denke bei 35kg darf da nicht viel passieren. Durch die Gabel hat der 13,5" Rahmen mit geradem Oberrohr aber immer noch ganz schön Überstandshöhe, so dass meine Tochter mit Ihren 1,40m gerade so vor dem Sattel runterkommt. Auf jeden Fall sind wir bei 10,9kg gelandet und das ist für 390 Euro Einsatz doch wohl ganz ordentlich. Vielleicht stell ich auch mal noch ein Bild von unserem "Rat-Bike" ein.

P.S: Es gibt auch verrückte Mütter


----------



## Rockyman (9. Februar 2011)

Bergabmama schrieb:


> P.S: Es gibt auch verrückte Mütter



Wow, klingt spannend was du da machst. 
Was hast du denn mit dem Hollowtech -Zugang am abgesägten Ende gemacht, zugeschweisst? 
Ich muss zugeben, für das Kurbelkürzen würden weder meine Werkstatt, noch meine Schraubererfahrung reichen. 
Finde es toll, beim Bikehobby nicht nur unter verrückten Männern zu sein  
Ein Foto von deinem Rat-Bike würde mich auch interessieren. Ich finde gut gemachte Restebikes eine wirklich sinnvolle Sache.

Bikergruss


----------



## Schmal (13. März 2011)

..... bin durch zufall auf diesen fred gestossen

- einfach unglaublich, irre, wahnsinn welche kiddie-bikes hier gebastelt werden !!! 

einer der schönsten freds die ich bisher gelesen habe.

@te: gibt's das ibis noch? und was macht anna heute - noch oder vielleicht sogar noch mehr interesse am biken?


----------



## zaskar76 (6. April 2011)

Weiss hier jemand was die Grünert 16"/305 Felgen wiegen?


----------



## TomatoAc (6. April 2011)

Wenn ich meine Mutter eben am Telefon richtig verstanden habe wird meine Schwester am Wochenende wohl verkünden das sie schwanger ist, ist das geil, ich sollte so langsam schonmal anfangen mich nach geeigneten Rädern und Teilen umzugucken


----------



## Bergabmama (7. April 2011)

so einen Onkel hätt' ich auch gern gehabt


----------



## zaskar76 (20. April 2011)

Hier auch noch mal vielen Dank an Grünbär und den Rest für all die Hilfe und Inspirationen. Er wollte das fertige Werk ja mal sehen und da er wenn dann hier drüber guckt.







Gemacht wurden jetzt:

Kurbel Shimano XT FC-M730 auf 104mm gekürzt
Token 103mm Innenlager
Gebhardt 33T Kettenblatt
Hosenschutzring aus 3mm Alu gesägt/feilt/lackiert
Xpedo XCF03AC Pedale

Edco Racer Nabe für vorn gekürzt
Suntour Superbe Pro hinten gekürzt
White Industries Eno 18T Freilaufritzel 
Schürmann 16° Felgen/ Mittelteil lackiert
Sapim Speichen(von Pedalkraft)
Schwalbe Black Jack Reifen
Monty Special Lite Axles Spannachsen statt Schnellspanner gekürzt

FSA Orbit MX Steuersatz
Nokon Bremszüge
Shogun Lite Stick 2 Sattelstütze gekürzt
alle möglichen Aluschrauben
Connex 808 Kette

Und der Kurze liiiiebt es und behütet es immer wie seinen Augapfel. Wenn wir uns nen Nachmittag Zeit nehmen, kommen im Moment durchaus 25-30Km Touren mit ihm zusammen(ist 4,5Jahre).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyman (20. April 2011)

Tolles Kinderbike, sehr schön geworden 

Sieht absolut professionell aus deine Modifikatonen, gratuliere!
Respekt auch vor dem Kleinen, der schon solche Strecken schafft!

Wie leicht ist das Bike denn geworden?

Gruss


----------



## zaskar76 (20. April 2011)

Liegt jetzt bei etwa 6,5Kilo, hatte aber auch eine gute Anfangsbasis mit 7,7Kilo oder so. Die Islas sind schon ab Werk echt super, aber die Ganzen Lager und so sind jetzt natürlich auch ein paar Nummern hochwertiger.

Ich bezweifle wegen der guten Basis auch, dass er die Modifikationen wirklich stark beim fahren bemerkt(ausser die dickeren Reifen die besser federn), aber wir hatten beim umbauen wenigstens auch jede menge spass und er hat über jedes silberne Teil immer wieder riesig gefreut .


----------



## ZeFlo (22. April 2011)

klasse arbeit und 'nen sehr schickes radl.

ciao
flo


----------



## lexman (1. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich zerbreche mir auch grad den Kopf was wir Bike techisch für meinen 8 jährigen machen. Selber was individuelles bauen, was fertiges von Cube oder Scott vielleicht....na mal gucken...

Habe grad diese 26 Seiten durchgesehen.
Total geile Räder, manche bald zu schade zum Fahren.

Gruß,
Alexander


----------



## Owl Hollow (1. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen
mal eine Frage: Ich suche eine sinnvolle Federgabel für 24"-Räder, idealerweise eine Luftgabel, und sie sollte Scheibenbremsenaufnahme haben. Gibts da was? Das käm dann auf dieses Bike hier (im Vordergrund):


----------



## Pump (30. Juli 2011)

Total cooler und netter Thread!     Habe ich jetzt erst zum ersten mal gelesen...   Super Sache!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (30. Juli 2011)

Owl Hollow schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> mal eine Frage: Ich suche eine sinnvolle Federgabel für 24"-Räder, idealerweise eine Luftgabel, und sie sollte Scheibenbremsenaufnahme haben. Gibts da was? Das käm dann auf dieses Bike hier (im Vordergrund): ...



Inwiefern sinnvoll auch mit dem Anschaffungspreis zusammenhängt darf jeder für sich selbst entscheiden aber ganz prinzipiell baut White Bros Federgabel ab 20" bis 29". 
Auch als Einzelstücke auf Anfrage, auch luftgefedert, alles eine Frage des Geldbeutels:
http://www.mountainracingproducts.com/white-brothers/white-brothers-products/


----------



## chowi (14. August 2011)

...noch pünktlich vorm Urlaub fertig geworden,
das Japy für die Lütte und auch gleich eingefahren bei Regen und Schlamm...














Bike Tech Japy 24"
SunTour XC Pro und GPX, Stronglight Steuersatz, Araya RM 20 Felgen, Sugino Kurbeln


Mein besonderer Dank gilt dem alten Mann von der Gemüseinsel...
(Flo wir müssen reden.)

Beste Grüsse chowi


----------



## carloni (26. Februar 2012)

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bubble blower (5. März 2012)

Hat einer ´ne Empfehlung für taugliche und halbwegs leichte Pedale für ein Kinderrad?
Danke
bb


----------



## newt3 (5. März 2012)

könnt mir vorstellen, dass sowas hier paßt:
http://www.riderzone.de/product_info.php?info=p2313_Atomlab-Polytec-pedale-gruen.html

gibts auch welche von nc17 oder wellgo falls andere farben gewünscht.
gewicht ist halt relativ aber 360gramm ja nicht sonderlich schwer.

plattformpedalen mit viele fläche hast aber mitunter das risiko, dass  das kind dann immer mit dem vollen fuß fährt und nicht mit dem ballen  erhöht sich dadurch evtl. kenn so manchen erwachsenen der heute noch so  fährt.
desweiteren halt keine reflektoren dran.

------
ansonsten vielleicht die hier:
->recht leicht
->schöne flache bauweise
->und eben reflektoren dran
->sollten halbwegs wertig sein denke ich mal
http://www.google.de/products/catal...a=X&ei=wD9VT9znJKmu0QW32PX8DQ&ved=0CEkQ8wIwAw
oder nicht ganz so schick, vermutlich weniger wertig aber halt immerhin auch kugeln drin, deutlich günstiger  diese hier:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/UNION-Marwi-Pedal-SP-823-leicht-stabil-Alu-/270714598180

beide lager fetten und spiel ordentlich einstellen ist bei neukauf der pedale in diesen preisklassen bekanntlich immer angesagt. du hast selbst an 1000 eur rädern oft welche dran, deren konuslager viel zu stramm eingestellt sind (oft entscheidet ja der radladen was er billiges drannschraubt, denn viele räder kommen ab werk ja erstmal gänzlich ohne pedale.....wie eben auch die gewichtsangabe)

-----
halt irgendwas mit kunstoff damit es nicht direkt blaue knie gibt.


----------



## bubble blower (10. März 2012)

Danke für die Vorschläge. Ich finde, daß die Pedale flächenmäßig nicht allzu groß ausfallen müssen, da ja nur ein kleiner Fuß drauf soll.


----------



## kingmoe (11. März 2012)

bubble blower schrieb:


> Danke für die Vorschläge. Ich finde, daß die Pedale flächenmäßig nicht allzu groß ausfallen müssen, da ja nur ein kleiner Fuß drauf soll.



Dann schau mal bei den BMXern, Sinz Mini, Haro Resin usw. Da gibt es ja auch Plastikpedale, die sind dann nicht so schwer. Aber auch sonst findest du da kleinere Pedalkörper. Beispiel:

http://www.mk-bikeshop.de/parts/parts_frame_seite.htm

Edit: Auf das Pedalgewinde achten! Nicht, das sdu ein OPC-Pedal mit 1/2" nimmst.


----------



## carioca (2. Mai 2012)

Also ich habe auch etwas gebaut. Klein, leicht und ohne Pedale.

Als erstes die Laufräder (im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes), Die DT Onyx Naben waren zu breit, somit mussten sie entsprechend gekürzt werden:









Danach war die Gabel dran, bei der Geometrie habe ich mich an einem Kokua orientiert. Das Kokua ist ein cooles Teil, mein Anspruch war aber höher...
Als Rahmen- und Gabellehre musste eine Europalette herhalten:

















gleich gehts weiter...


----------



## carioca (2. Mai 2012)

Jetzt die Schwinge für hinten:









Roh bearbeitet:





Wie ihr seht, das meiste von Hand und mit einfachem Werkzeug:





bisschen stichsägen und feilen später:









gleich gehts weiter...


----------



## carioca (2. Mai 2012)

Jetzt der Hauptrahmen

Alles aus Standardprofilen, entsprechend von Hand gesägt zu zugefeilt:









Steuerkopf einpassen:









Schwingenlager roh:





Schwingenlager auf der Drehbank:





Schweissen des Hauptrahmens:









gleich geht es weiter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carioca (2. Mai 2012)

Schweissen der Gabel, wenn man die so nennen kann:





Schweissen ist nicht so mein Ding, das macht der Kollege im Hintergrund. Aber rumblödeln kann ich gut:





gleich gehts weiter...


----------



## carioca (2. Mai 2012)

Aufnahme der Schwinge am Hauptrahmen. Prototyp aus Pappe:





Umsetzung in Aluminium:





gleich gehts weiter...


----------



## carioca (2. Mai 2012)

Der Sattel, im Original mit Sofapolsterung:





Sofapolsterung musste weg:





Die LVE (ich bin ja im Klassikforum, da muss ich Lenker-Vorbau-Einheit nicht erklären...):





gleich gehts weiter...


----------



## carioca (2. Mai 2012)

Erster Aufbau zum Test:





Bis auf ein paar Details schon fast fertig (abgesehen von Finish):





gleich gehts weiter...


----------



## carioca (2. Mai 2012)

Das Resultat nach dem Eloxieren:

















Federung und Dämpfung durch Elastomer, die Federelemente sind sicher auch klassik würdig:





In meinem Pflichtenheft waren zwei Vorgaben:
1. Das Bike muss leichter sein als ein klassisches Like-a-Bike aus Holz
2. Es muss mein Gewicht (72 Kilo) tragen können

Beide Ziele konnten erreicht werden


----------



## Quen (2. Mai 2012)

Schönes Projekt! 

Hast du dich an Moustache Bikes orientiert?

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## gtbiker (2. Mai 2012)

Wow, große Klasse!


----------



## san_andreas (2. Mai 2012)

Tolle Arbeit !
Noch schöner fände ich es ohne Dämpfer und mit symetrischem Hinterbau. Für die ganz kleinen braucht es keine Dämpfer.


----------



## newsboy (2. Mai 2012)

carioca schrieb:


> In meinem Pflichtenheft waren zwei Vorgaben:
> 
> 2. Es muss mein Gewicht (72 Kilo) tragen können
> 
> Beide Ziele konnten erreicht werden



klaro... 
das nächste in ti und ich kaufs dir dann ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlerin (2. Mai 2012)

Ich bin einfach nur sprachlos...


----------



## carioca (2. Mai 2012)

ich habe ganz vergessen den Fahrer zu erwähnen, er nimmt gerade ein Bad:


----------



## Specialized_man (2. Mai 2012)

ich bin Sprachlos --sehr geiles Projekt !!!!!!!


----------



## mkberlin (3. Mai 2012)

...an ein Moustache habe ich auch gleich gedacht, obwohl ich das ästhetischer finde.

ansonsten eine absolute hammerarbeit das ganze - ich bin begeistert.
was für ein beitrag mal wieder in dem wohl sowieso besten thread hier im forum. echt super!!! 

ich wünschte ich hätte auch so einen kumpel fürs schweissen hier. hätte da auch eine menge ideen im kids bereich...


----------



## sven kona (3. Mai 2012)

Guten Morgen.

Top Arbeit . Bei diesem " BIKE" will ich auch wieder klein sein.

Das geht sicher ab wie die hölle und ist der Blickfang bei jeder Ausfahrt.



Gruss Sven

P.S. wie hoch waren denn die Kosten des Projekts in etwa?


----------



## KIV (3. Mai 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Tolle Arbeit !
> Noch schöner fände ich es ohne Dämpfer und mit symetrischem Hinterbau. Für die ganz kleinen braucht es keine Dämpfer.



well, it depends...
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bxp4TjAkSL8"]LIKEaBIKE Jumper Action Video featuring the world famous Jackson Goldstone      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Mein Kleiner ist zwar nicht so radikal abgegangen, der Dämpfer hat ihm trotzdem Spass gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carioca (3. Mai 2012)

sven kona schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> 
> Top Arbeit . Bei diesem " BIKE" will ich auch wieder klein sein.
> 
> ...



Reines Material ca. 200 Euro, und das mit sehr guten Beziehungen. Der Rest inkl. Eloxieren, den Schweisser zum Abendessen einladen, meine Stunden, rumfahren mit dem Auto um alles zu besorgen etc. noch nicht eingerechnet...

Wenn mir ein verrückter Wüstenscheich 2000 Euro für das Teil offeriert würde ich ihn zurück in die Wüste schicken....


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Mai 2012)

epic! aber jetzt muss da noch 2x 140mm disk dran


----------



## slayerrider (4. Mai 2012)

Großes Lob für die Leistung. Mal schauen was so kommt, wenn der Sohnemann älter ist.


----------



## Fujisan (4. Mai 2012)

carioca schrieb:


> Das Resultat nach dem Eloxieren:



*Wahnsinn - Respekt vor deiner Arbeit **

**! *Ich kann mir ganz gut vorstellen was da für Aufwand drinsteckt (vor allem die Zeit, die draufgeht, um alle Teile/Material zu beschaffen). BTW: Jetzt noch ein Paar Schwalbe Smart Sam MTB-Reifen in 12x1.9" (Vgl. Schwalbe Big Apple 12x2.0")   und dann wäre es imho fertig. 

Edit fragt: Sind das überhaupt Schwalbe Big Apple in 12"?! Imho würden Stollenreifen noch besser an dieser "Rakete" ausschauen.


----------



## felixdelrio (4. Mai 2012)

Sehr sehr cool!


----------



## sevenack (4. Mai 2012)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Sehr sehr cool!



yep!

was ist denn das hinten am Gabelkopf?


----------



## KIV (4. Mai 2012)

mit dem Teil blockiert man bei "Anfängern" den Lenkereinschlag.
Woll?!


----------



## huhue (4. Mai 2012)

'n Lenkungsdämpfer (auf O-Ring Basis)


----------



## Snap4x (5. Mai 2012)

Schönes Rad^^

Wieviel wiegt das gute Rad denn nun?


----------



## carioca (5. Mai 2012)

Heute durfte der grosse Bruder das Bike auf Herz und Nieren prüfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (5. Mai 2012)

Was ist das hinter der Gabelbrücke ?


----------



## mkberlin (5. Mai 2012)

...was haben die kiddys den da für team shirts an, bzw. was war das für eine veranstaltung? kann zuzoo entziffern - habe aber dazu nichts gefunden?


----------



## Koe (5. Mai 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Was ist das hinter der Gabelbrücke ?



für mich sieht das aus wie eine fixierung damit der lenkwinkel nicht so groß ist.

gruß

stefan


----------



## ArSt (6. Mai 2012)

Kann das ein dicker O-Ring sein? Automatische, gefederte Lenkerrückstellung!

Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## carioca (7. Mai 2012)

mkberlin schrieb:


> ...was haben die kiddys den da für team shirts an, bzw. was war das für eine veranstaltung? kann zuzoo entziffern - habe aber dazu nichts gefunden?



Alle Infos: http://www.zazoo-gp.com/de


----------



## KIV (21. Mai 2012)

Respekt zu diesem großartigen Neuaufbau! 
Ich kann nicht schweißen, daher nur ein Neuaufbau...

Problematik: Mein Kleiner ist seit gestern schon 5 Jahre alt und fährt mit Begeisterung seit etwa zwei Jahren Fahrrad - aber auf Spaziergängen und der kleinen Runde durch die Stadt ist er immer gerne auf seinem Laufrad unterwegs. Sein _Kokua Jumper_ ist schon durch einen neuen Vorbau, Lenker und einem härteren Dämpfer etwas mitgewachsen - aber das reichte eigentlich schon nicht mehr. Außerdem war der Lack ziemlich abgerockt und die Optik insgesamt zu sehr "von-der-Stange".

Am Anfang stand ein kleines _Lackier-Mobile_ in der Tiefgarage:


----------



## KIV (21. Mai 2012)

Tektro sieht ja meist etwas billig aus, aber nach dem Schmirgeln und Polieren find ichs ganz passabel, blendet nur etwas...


----------



## KIV (21. Mai 2012)

so siehts am güldenen Lenker aus - dank der ganzen Singlespeed-Hyperei gibts schmale Riser in allen Farben des Regenbogens...


----------



## KIV (21. Mai 2012)

Schaltzentrale isses eher nicht, aber schön aufgeräumt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (21. Mai 2012)

noch mehr Totenköpfe - als Kontrapunkt zu den ganzen Tigerenten am Kindergarten:


----------



## KIV (21. Mai 2012)

Stützenklemme für den Legotechnik-Fan in Zahnrad-Optik:


----------



## KIV (21. Mai 2012)

Geländegängig und "bullet-proof"...


----------



## KIV (21. Mai 2012)

und hier dann auch in voller Größe - bzw. Kleinheit...


----------



## undetaker (22. Mai 2012)

...mal ne blöde Frage, wie groß ist das Kind das auf dem Laufrad spaß haben soll und wenn ich mir die Sattelstütze so anschaue, warum fährt es noch kein richtiges Fahrrad?

Gruß Legi


----------



## san_andreas (22. Mai 2012)

Genau die Frage hatte ich auch schon im Kopf. Vorallem ist das Rad bei so einem langen Vorbau und der langen stütze überhaupt nicht mehr gut zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (22. Mai 2012)

Wer lesen kann...




keller is voll. schrieb:


> Problematik: Mein Kleiner ist seit gestern schon 5 Jahre alt und fährt mit Begeisterung seit etwa zwei Jahren Fahrrad - aber auf Spaziergängen und der kleinen Runde durch die Stadt ist er immer gerne auf seinem Laufrad unterwegs.



*Dazu sei noch angemerkt:* Das Laufrad ist offensichtlich auch nach dem Umbau super zu fahren, er hat jedenfalls seinen Spass damit - und es wirkt alles sehr passend. Ich schätze mal, dass durch die fehlenden Pedalen die Haltung und die Gewichtsverteilung insgesamt anders ist, und daher die "Gesetze der Fahradergonomie" ein wenig außer Kraft gesetzt werden. 
Als dynamischer Ersatz fürn Roller/Kickboard reichts allemal und Treppen fährt er damit auch runter...
Ach ja, zur Größe: ca. 115cm


----------



## carioca (22. Mai 2012)

Mein Sohn ist jetzt auch gerade 5 geworden und er fährt immer noch sehr gerne mit dem Laufrad, obwohl er daneben ein 16" Specialized Hotrock hat. Wer jemals gesehen hat wie ein Kind mit dem Laufrad "surft" (Füsse auf dem Hinterbau) wird die Frage nach dem Sinn nicht mehr stellen. Laufradfahren ist eine eigene Disziplin, so wie es manche auch gut finden nur mit einem Gang rumzufahren....


----------



## argh (23. Mai 2012)

carioca schrieb:


> Laufradfahren ist eine eigene Disziplin, so wie es manche auch gut finden nur mit einem Gang rumzufahren....



Genau!


----------



## KIV (23. Mai 2012)

Jau, stimmt exakt.

Noch eine Ergänzung zu Vorbau- und Stützenlänge: Der Originallenker ist gerade, der von mir verbaute leicht nach hinten gebogen und eben gekröpft.
Der Originalvorbau ist kurz und waagerecht. Meiner ist zwar ca. 8-10cm lang, reicht aber beiweitem nicht bis zur Vorderradnabe und hat auch ein bisschen Steigung (5-10°?).
Beim Kauf werden zwei Stützen mitgeliefert, ein Stummelchen von ca. 15cm Länge, mit dem auch 1,5jährige schon aufs bike passen. Außerdem noch eine mit etwa 25cm Länge, die jetzt eben ca. 5-10cm zu kurz war. Die jetzt verbaute Stütze ist etwa 5cm länger und zudem gekröpft. Außerdem baut der vewendete Sattel durch das Untergestell nochmal 5cm höher, als der Originale mit BMX-artigen System.

Mit dem aus dem o.g. Grund extrem kurzen Sattelrohr sieht das vielleicht etwas seltsam aus, die Haltung auf dem Rad ist aber voll ok - zumal ja die Füße locker bis zum Boden reichen (müssen).
Die Optik wird lediglich gestört durch die etwas unverhältnismäßig kleinen Räder, 16" sähe sicher passender aus.

Das Laufrad ist etwas ganz anderes als ein Fahrrad. Es bietet mehr Kontrolle, ist wendiger und daher super praktisch, wenn die Erwachsenen bei joggen oder spazieren gehen begleitet werden. Das Tempo vom Fahrrad passt da eher nicht - er ist zu schnell


----------



## bratfass (24. Mai 2012)

Wirklich ein geiles Teil! Eine Frage zu der "Jumperdämpfung" hinten - ist das zu sehende Plasteteil nur eine Abdeckung für einen Dämpfer, oder isses ein Gummiblock, der direkt für die Dämpfung zuständig ist? Sieht interessant aus


----------



## huhue (24. Mai 2012)

Dit is een dicker Elastomer, wie in den guten alten Tagen... Bei neukauf werden neben den 2 Stützen auch 2 verschiedene Elastomere mitgeliefert.

Greetz Daniel


----------



## zildjianK (29. Mai 2012)

Unser Projekt ist ebenfalls fertig. Der Sommer kann kommen.


----------



## oldman (30. Mai 2012)

super!


----------



## black-panther (30. Mai 2012)

Mir scheint die Zughülle für die HR-Bremse ist etwas zu kurz geraten


----------



## der_erce (19. Juni 2012)

Unglaublich....erinnert mich irgendwie alles an Hornbach.... MACH ES ZU DEINEM PROJEKT.... Wirklich tolle sachen dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruenbaer (18. Juli 2013)

still going strong ...


----------



## Compolli (18. Juli 2013)

GEIL! Meeeehr!


----------



## Stephan Weniger (19. Juli 2013)

Und in der Mitte die kleine Anna .


----------



## endorphini (29. August 2013)

Hallole,

nachdem Islabike sich mit dem Amimarkt wohl übernommen zu haben scheint oder zumindest auf Lieferbarkeit nach D erst im Winter wieder zu hoffen ist, gabs erstmal einen Frust- bzw Läuterungskauf bei ebay:
Ein 13kg schweres cube 240.
Das hat zwar erfreulich kurze (= nur wenig zu lange) 140er Kurbeln und eine für viel Frontlastigkeit sorgende Federgabel, welche aber tatsächlich für 25kg Fahrergewicht einstellbar ist und dabei noch halbwegs passabel anspricht.
Aber das hier allseits bekannte und reichtlich bebilderte Problem bleiben die 13kg.
Der Umstieg vom 9kg Isla Beinn 20" small war damit so schmerzhaft, dass die 7-Jährige (125cm/25kg) damit keine Berge mehr hochwollte.

Also doch noch den Geldhahn aufmachen und damits auch dem Papa Spass macht a la carte aufbauen:




http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/cat/8012/display/31857487

und von rechts:




http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/cat/8012/display/31857491

und nachdem die Felgen Rigida X19 mit 480g schon über dem persönlichen limit liegen hier noch die zur Kompensierung verwendeten Speichenmuster:
vorn 18 Speichen radial
hinten rechts 18 Speichen 3-fach gekreuzt
hinten links 9 Speichen radial
Insgesamt sind beide Laufräder spürbar steifer als meine leichen 32 und 28 Loch 26" Räder.




http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/cat/8012/display/31857497





http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/cat/8012/display/31857512

Ach ja und die in diesem Thread obligatorischen gekürzten Kurbeln.
Hier in der Variante 130mm.
Und für alle die hier noch keine Anleitung gefunden haben:
Vorgebohrt mit ca 3mm
Aufgebohrt auf 10,5mm
Flachsenker M10 fein Durchgangsloch
Aufgebohrt auf 13,0mm
Angesenkt
Alles mit Spiritus gekühlt/geschmiert
Gewinde geschnitten mit Bohrfutter auf dem Gewindebohrerhalter aufliegend, mit Schneidöl.
Abgesägt und rundgefeilt, geschmirgelt.




http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/cat/8012/display/31857503

Ergebnis derzeit: rund 9kg.


----------



## der_erce (29. August 2013)

Das gesammte Bike 9kg? Die 4kg wird dein Nachwuchs aber ordentlich merken!


----------



## endorphini (29. August 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Das gesammte Bike 9kg? Die 4kg wird dein Nachwuchs aber ordentlich merken!



Ja 9kg, fahrbereit wie fotografiert.

Potential böten noch die Laufräder bei Naben, Felgen (wenns denn leichte 24" für Canti gäbe) und Schläuchen.
Auch das Innenlager hat noch keine Titanachse...
Aluritzel gabs leider in meiner Restekiste nicht, fürs Kiddi bike wäre der Verschleiss vermutlich noch ok.

Und zum "kleinen" Unterschied von 13 auf 9 kg:
Das merkt man tatsächlich nicht nur im Geldbeutel!
Die erste Tour, die ersten 150 Höhenmeter und plötzlich wird geschaltet, im Wiegetritt beschleunigt, immer wieder...und bergab auch gleich mit mehr Selbstvertrauen, auch ohne Federgabel.
Plötzlich wird auch Putzen als Wunsch formuliert.

Danke an Grünbär und all die Andern für die vielen Inspirationen. Vor allem das Vorgehen, die Kleine am Aufbau, an der Teileauswahl, beim Einkauf teilhaben zu lassen. Das hat auch Einiges gebracht. 
Auch für mich ein Riesenspass, dieses Aufbauprojekt, jenseits dessen was bisher so an Standardschrauberei bei mir vorkam.
Und das alles nur wegen des www und wegen dieses Threads...


----------



## der_erce (29. August 2013)

Darf ich fragen was dich der ganze Kram gekostet hat? Mein Junior ist zwar noch weit von 24" aber ich kuck jetzt schon nach Informationen worauf man achten muß und was man machen kann.


----------



## endorphini (29. August 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen was dich der ganze Kram gekostet hat? Mein Junior ist zwar noch weit von 24" aber ich kuck jetzt schon nach Informationen worauf man achten muß und was man machen kann.



Also mein limit waren 1k. Und wir sind leicht darunter geblieben.
Aber natürlich war nicht alles neu bzw vieles bei ebay ersteigert und manches aus der Reste und Verschleißteilkiste.

Die Entscheidung war nicht leicht, so viel mehr auszugeben als für ein Fertigrad + begrenztes Tuning.
Kania-tuning wäre eine Alternative gewesen, so wie hier von FreddyCH schön dokumentiert:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=531613&page=4

Aber ich wollte mal wieder beim Rahmen anfangen und beim Fertigrad aufhören.
Wir hatten ja auch nicht mehr so viel Zeitdruck, nachdem wir schon das Cube240 hatten.


----------



## der_erce (29. August 2013)

Wow...das ist ne Menge Holz. So wie ich das lese hast du also den Rahmenkit für 240 Euro rum geholt und darauf aufgebaut. Interessant und tolles Ergebnis jedenfalls. Mal sehen ob ich solche Preise bei uns Zuhause durchbekomme 

Edit: Mal ne blöde Frage. Warum das hier? Nur wegen Gewicht? 


> und nachdem die Felgen Rigida X19 mit 480g schon über dem persönlichen limit liegen hier noch die zur Kompensierung verwendeten Speichenmuster:
> vorn 18 Speichen radial
> hinten rechts 18 Speichen 3-fach gekreuzt
> hinten links 9 Speichen radial
> Insgesamt sind beide Laufräder spürbar steifer als meine leichen 32 und 28 Loch 26" Räder.



Selbst eingespeicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (29. August 2013)

x y x<


----------



## endorphini (30. August 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Wow...das ist ne Menge Holz. So wie ich das lese hast du also den Rahmenkit für 240 Euro rum geholt und darauf aufgebaut. Interessant und tolles Ergebnis jedenfalls. Mal sehen ob ich solche Preise bei uns Zuhause durchbekomme
> 
> Edit: Mal ne blöde Frage. Warum das hier? Nur wegen Gewicht?
> 
> ...



Ja, Gewicht war bei den Laufrädern wegen der bezahlbaren (XT-Naben) eh schon hoch. Dann noch die Unmöglichkeit leichte Felgenbremsfelgen in 24" zu finden. Und dazu noch die völlig überflüssigen 36 Speichen?
Geht ja gar nicht dachte ich.
Und das Ergebnis ist echt befriedigend.

Ja, selber eingespeicht.  

Sapim Race mit Sapim Polyax 12mm Messing Nippel (Alu wäre auch ok gewesen aber ich war skeptisch wegen der schrägeren Speichen bei 24" und 3fach Kreuzung im Zusammenhang mit ungeösten, langen Löchern in den billigen Felgen. Wenn der Alu Nippel zuviel Biegelast bekommt, tut ihm das nach meiner Erfahrung nicht immer gut bzw. erschwert das Zentrieren. Ausserdem wusste ich im Vorhinein nicht, wie pflegeintensiv die Einspeichung sein würde und soviele Nippel wären es ja eh nicht gewesen bei einem eher schlechten /g Verhältnis, deshalb Messing)
Zusammen mit den Rigida X-Star 19 Felgen waren das konkret:
Vorne 18x222mm => 105g mit Nippel
Hinten 18x230mm und 9x220mm => 162g mit Nippel
Superschnell bekommen von Pedalkraft in Bietigheim.
Evtl wären hinten auch 2mm mehr gegangen (ich will aber eigendlich keine Speiche länger als bis zum Nippelschlitz und das passte damit)
Also ca 160g eingespart durch Weglassen. Ohne die sonst quälende /g Rechnung fällt das echt leicht...

Der Rahmen kam mit Gabel und Steuersatz für gut 400.
Das war auch die schwerste Entscheidung nachdem bei Kania (lieferbar) oder Isla (nicht lieferbar) fürs gleiche Geld ein ganzes Rad daherkommt.
Aber wie schon beschrieben sollte auch der Papa seinen Spass haben und eine der schöneren Definitionen von "Hobby" ist ja: mit möglichst hohem finanziellem und zeitlichem Einsatz möglichst wenig Nutzen zu erzielen. 
Und am Racemaxx gefiel mir der kurze kleine Rahmen besser. 
Dazu den didaktischen Vorteil des Selbstaufbaus...habe ich ja schonmal erwähnt.


----------



## storck-riesen (30. August 2013)

endorphini schrieb:


> Ja, Gewicht war bei den Laufrädern wegen der bezahlbaren (XT-Naben) eh schon hoch. Dann noch die Unmöglichkeit leichte Felgenbremsfelgen in 24" zu finden. Und dazu noch die völlig überflüssigen 36 Speichen?
> Geht ja gar nicht dachte ich.
> Und das Ergebnis ist echt befriedigend.


 
Alexrims ACE-20 --> ca. 400g (Angabe aus dem www) in 24 Zoll mit Bremsflanke, 32 Loch, ergibt dann mit Novatec Superlight Naben und 16 Speichen pro Laufrad für vorn 640g und hinten 770g, Aussehen tut das dann so, LRS habe ich gebraucht erstanden




hier noch ohne Felgenband!





Poste das Racemaxx doch nochmal im Unterforum Kinderbikes. Dort ist es besser aufgehoben und ein größerer Kreis an Interessenten tummelt sich da. Einige bauen ja gerade den Poison Ethanol in 24 Zoll auf.
Gibt's die Gabel auch einzeln bei Maxx zu kaufen? Hast du ein Gewicht der Gabel?


----------



## der_erce (30. August 2013)

Gibt das kein Problem mit Wasser und Dreck wenn die Speichenlöcher offen bleiben?


----------



## storck-riesen (30. August 2013)

Wie gesagt, hab die so gebraucht gekauft und über diesen Nachteil nicht nachgedacht. Vorher sind die wohl schon einige Hundert Kilometer gelaufen. Das Tefal Felgenband an der Unterseite und die Felge innen waren schon ordentlich verdreckt. Mal schauen wie das bei uns dann in der Praxis aussieht.


----------



## endorphini (30. August 2013)

Also, schön das der Thread wieder zum Leben erwacht.
- *Alexrims*, ich glaube die hatte ich auch schon in meiner Wunschliste aber nicht bekommen. 32 Loch hätte auch super zu meiner Restekiste gepasst. Echt schade dass ich bei 24" sonst nur die BMX Cruiser Felgen fürs Grobe und eine ohne Bremsflanke für vorn gefunden hab.
Den Laufradsatz mit Alex und Novatech hätte ich vermutlich auch genommen wenn er mir über den Weg gelaufen wäre.

- *Preislich* waren die Laufräder halt noch gut bezahlbar und die /g Rechnung (max 1/g) ließ bei den Naben keinen Spielraum zu:
Vorderrad (XT Nabe, Sapim Race, Rigida X-STar19): 738g für 49
Hinterrad (dito): 979g für 61

- *Die Löcher *habe ich nach der ersten Fahrt erstma mit Klebeband (weiss!) verschlossen.
Das wird die Notlösung bis mal wieder eine Kartusche Silikon offen ist.
Ich möchte mir auch keine Gedanken machen wie ich den getrockneten Schlamm mal wieder rausbekomme.

- Die *Kinesis Gabel* kam mit sehr langem Schaft auf 764g. Nach dem Abschneiden waren es dann etwa 700g. Preis 119 in standard-schwarz. Viele Farben möglich. Einzeln bestellbar? MAXX fragen. Evtl gibts aber von Kinesis in D noch andere Quellen!?

- Ins *Unterforum Kinderbikes *mache ich mal noch einen link, wenn mir keiner zuvorkommt. Dieser Thread ist halt schon lange meine Inspiration, da wollte ich treu bleiben. Und mehrere Unterforen im Auge zu behalten könnte mir auch zuviel werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SimplonDotNet (1. September 2013)

IBS Titan mit Titan Gabel 
Nächstes Jahr bin ich endlich so gross, dass ich damit fahren kann.


----------



## endorphini (4. September 2013)

superschön!
Hoffentlich sind die Kurbeln nicht zu lang...
...und eine Vorderradbremse wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht...
Ich hab gerade noch den Odyssey Junior Sattel verbaut.
Sehr schön gemacht, klein und leicht.


----------



## eoo (23. Oktober 2013)

Darf man hier auch eher rennradlastiges?
Ach ich tu einfach mal...
SÃ¶hnchen hat Geburtstag, hÃ¤tte gerne ein Rad mit Schaltung. Da es das aber in 18"-Ã¼blicher RahmengrÃ¶Ãe von der Stange kaum/nicht gibt muÃ der Pappa basteln.

Man nehme also einen Rennradrahmen und die SÃ¤ge





Dann ist zu feilen und zu feilen und zu feilen und zu feilen (Rohrreste aus dem Muffenflansch rausfeilen, damit das abgesÃ¤gte da wieder rein passt...super, das gibt Blasen an den HÃ¤nden...), alles mal zusammen zu stecken





Als nÃ¤chstes Farbe abschmirgeln und den Brenner anwerfen...





Zwischendurch immer mal wieder Anprobe. Wie beim Herrenschneider... Hier mit den 20"ern mit 28er Slicks und 3-Gang-Nexus Nabenschaltung...





Wenn das abgeschlossen ist, alles sauber abschmirgeln, Farbe drauf und Zusammenbauen...
































Okay, ich sag jetzt nicht, wie lange das ganze so gedauert hat (und nicht alles, was ich so verbockt habe ). Ich erzÃ¤hle aber das sich Rennradrahmen fÃ¼r so kleine RÃ¤dchen nicht wirklich eignen, oder man zumindest bei den fÃ¼r 18" Ã¼blichen 105er Kurbeln bleiben sollte. Hier sind 135er drauf, das setzt in den Kurven schon mal auf. Die Differenz zwischen RÃ¤derachse und Tretlager ist einfach zu groÃ, das TL sitzt zu tief...

Kosten insgesamt: ca. 260,-- Teile, 5,--â¬ fÃ¼r den Rennradrahmen (Gazelle mit Reynolds 525 GerÃ¶hr, Stronglight Steuersatz, ... nur halt dick mit Farbe zugeschmotzt. Mein Lob auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen und den freundlichen VerkÃ¤ufer  ) 20,--â¬ Farbe und sicher noch etwas Kleinkram (Lot, FluÃmittel, etc...)

Gewicht um 8 Kilo.

Geht sicher leichter, aber das braucht mehr Zeit/Geld um die richtigen Teile auszusuchen. Beidem waren hier deutliche Grenzen gesetzt.
Egal, Sohnemann ist zufrieden, also passt es.

Gruss,
Eike


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich finds nen Hammer


----------



## hasardeur (24. Oktober 2013)

Du bist bekloppt (nett gemeint)


----------



## eoo (24. Oktober 2013)

Das sind doch alle hier in dem Thread...


----------



## der_erce (24. Oktober 2013)

Krass


----------



## endorphini (29. Oktober 2013)

Super Idee und Umsetzung!
Und mal wieder sehr inspirierend, wie man einen klassischen Stahlramen verkleinern kann.
Wieso hast Du Dir das angetan, die Tretlagermuffe fürs Unterrohr wieder freizufeilen? Bei den anderen Verbindungen gings doch auch so.
Und wenn ich mir die tutorials bei www.atomiczombie.com ansehe ist es einfacher alle Muffen wegzuflexen und anschließend ohne Einschränkung auch neue Winkel einstellen zu können. Damit wäre auch das tiefe Tretlager vermeidbar gewesen. 
Oder halt doch passende Kurbel basteln. 
Bei einem der mit dem Brenner umgehen kann müsste sich doch auch mal eine CrMo Kurbel passend machen lassen!? Das wär mal was neues hier aus meiner Sicht.

Also passt super hier rein.

Gruß!


----------



## eoo (29. Oktober 2013)

Nun, meine Fähigkeiten mit dem Brenner sind doch (noch) eingeschränkt. Das gemuffte Tretlager ist einfach etwas sicherer. Sollte Lötverbindung nicht halten fällt nicht gleich alles auseinander.
Ausserdem ist es etwas einfacher ohne Lehre zu arbeiten...
Und bevor mein Sohn mit der Nase auf dem Vorbau landet, weil da unten der Knotenpunkt auseinander fällt, habe ich möglichst viele Verbindungen erhaltenen. Auch die obere Lenkkopfmuffe habe ich nur unten ab und oben kürzer gefeilt, so das das Obberrohr hier noch einen Muffenstumpf als "Stützlager" behalten hat.

Schneller ginge natürlich anders, da hast Du recht. Aber die Routine fehlt mir dafür.


----------



## Levi Strauss (1. November 2013)

ich bin auch grad dabei einen kinderrahmen 12" zu löten. wen es interessiert: es gibt den selberbruzzler im ösi Forum und auch hier im IBC wurde schon ausführlich rahmenbau erklärt. ne super Idee von dir und evtl bleibt es nicht der letzte selbstbaurahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkberlin (1. November 2013)




----------



## kingmoe (2. März 2014)

Da hier ja nicht wirklich Klassiker-Zwang herrscht, kann ich wohl auch das Rad meiner Lütten posten.
Habe das Gewichtstuning nicht ausgereizt. Ihr war z.B. ein Ständer wichtig und die weißen dicken Griffe, die Stahlgabel sollte auch bleiben, weil sie eben zum Rahmen passt.

8,41kg.

Teile so aus dem Kopf:
Rahmen und Gabel: Cube 200
Schaltwerk: SRAM D.I.R.T.
Kassette: Shimano CS HG 40 8x
Schalthebel: Shimano Dreh-Shifter (sie wollte das Mäusekino...)
Kette: SRAM PC850
Kurbel: AC Mini LE 135mm
Pedale: HT CNC gold, Minis
Innenlager: Token Carbon
Kettenblatt: Suntour 36Z mit 2 x BBG, Alu-Rockring
Bremsen: Avid SD7
Bremshebel: SRAM 7.0
Steuersatz: No-Name
Sattelstütze: USE Alu
Sattel: Bocas Kindersattel
Sattelklemme: CNC, ohne Label
Vorbau: Salsa / Lenker: Alu Kinder-Rizer
Griffe: weiße Gummi-Klumpen
Schläuche: Schwalbe Extralight
Reifen: Schwalbe Mow Joe 20x1.85, falt, sauleicht
Naben: Novatec Red Label Extra Light
Felgen: Toxy lite-w8
Speichen: Sapim Laser / Nippel: Sapim Polyax Alu, rot/blau
Schnellspanner. Mounty Lite Axles, silber















Gut für mich: Ich konnte ein schon gut gepimptes baugleiches Cube 200 Team kaufen, da habe ich z.B. Einspeichen etc. sparen können.


----------

